# WoW eine Sucht - Was sagt ihr dazu



## Charlie_22 (19. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf". 

Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören


----------



## Milivoje (19. November 2008)

Was genau stört dich denn an den Forumulierungen? Also die sind doch nunmal recht passend.


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau stört dich denn an den Forumulierungen? Also die sind doch nunmal recht passend.



/signed...

Das ist jetzt Thread nummer Drölf dazu glaub ich... Mein gott lass die Presse sich austoben du kannst eh nix dagegen tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (19. November 2008)

Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????


----------



## spectrumizer (19. November 2008)

Da hat wohl jemand Angst, dass WoW als "Killerspiel" klassifiziert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (19. November 2008)

Wurde es doch schon.


----------



## ambrador (19. November 2008)

Ich denke, es kommt immer auf den Grad an Realitätsnähe an. Und dass Schurken nunmal einige "Talente" haben, die nicht gerade freundlich klingen, ist, glaube ich, unbestritten (meucheln oder so).

Muss eine Erweiterung für ein Spiel eigentlich jedesmal neu bzgl. der Alterfreigabe eingestuft werden?

An Quests, in denen ich Leichen besonders zerstückeln oder Leute mit Elektroschocks foltern muss (weil die Kirin Tor das nicht dürfen), kann ich mich gerade im Classic oder BC-Content nicht erinnern.


----------



## riggedi (19. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören


Pressefreiheit eben. Allerdings find ich da nichts fragwürdiges in diesem Artikel.

@ Deadlift:

Hey, hab Dich schon lang nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen. Alles klärchen?


----------



## Anduris (19. November 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????


Das is gut! Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach stimmen die Formulierungen schon, aber etwas übertrieben sind sie!


----------



## Siebäsiech (19. November 2008)

Finde den Bericht voll treffend, ist leider wahr, und wer es nicht wahrhaben will, dem werden eines Tages schon mal die Augen aufgerissen werden, wenn sie im Real leben, mal sowas von unten sind, dann nützt ihnen nen stufe 80ig Char mit Legendärem mist nix. 

Ich sag immer lieber im Real leben Epische Sachen verdienen und aufbauen als in dieser Virtual-Welt.
Dieses Spiel ist unterhaltsam wenn man es nicht übertreibt, aber mit dem Mass der Dinge ist das halt so ne sache.

Einige hier haben sicher schon mal den Einloggtext von WOW gelesen  "MAN SOLL ALLES MASSEN GENIESSEN, SOGAR WORLD OF WARCRAFT.

Nun wie ist das Wort MASSEN zu verstehen?

Ein gemässigtes Mass Bier oder ne grosse masse Bier?

Ah ja, hier ist der Suchttreffenthread, für die die es noch nicht wissen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...01&st=29100

die kommen da jeden Mittwoch mal zusammen um über ihre Suchtprobleme zu sprechen, ist so endlos wie das Spiel selber.


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

aber folgendes find ich an dem Beitrag lustig

schaut euch mal den Screen an


----------



## Bexor (19. November 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> aber folgendes find ich an dem Beitrag lustig
> 
> schaut euch mal den Screen an



Hehe, ich glaub da hat wieder jemand seine Hände im Spiel... was man nicht alles für Werbeeinnahmen macht ^^

Ich glaub eher, das ist für den "Selbstversuch" : "Ach ja, dann kauf ichs mir mal um zu schauen, ob das wirklich so süchtig machend ist" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Hehe, ich glaub da hat wieder jemand seine Hände im Spiel... was man nicht alles für Werbeeinnahmen macht ^^
> 
> Ich glaub eher, das ist für den "Selbstversuch" : "Ach ja, dann kauf ichs mir mal um zu schauen, ob das wirklich so süchtig machend ist" ...
> 
> ...



so kann man das ansich auch sehen.. aber auf gewisse weise ist es eine Sucht..

ich hab versucht gefühlte  10 mal aufzuhören (LotR,HGL,GW,AoC, WAR etc) aber kein anderes Game hat mir spaß gemacht und bin immer und immer wieder bei WoW gelandet...


----------



## Bexor (19. November 2008)

Jo, ich hab auch mit GW angefangen, bin dann zu WoW rübergeschwappt, habe dann nach BC ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht und zwischendrin mit WAR angefangen... doch WAR hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, sodass ich nach einem Monat Gratisspielzeit wieder zu WoW gekommen bin um wieder in Wotlk richtig abzurocken.


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab auch mit GW angefangen, bin dann zu WoW rübergeschwappt, habe dann nach BC ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht und zwischendrin mit WAR angefangen... doch WAR hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt, sodass ich nach einem Monat Gratisspielzeit wieder zu WoW gekommen bin um wieder in Wotlk richtig abzurocken.




So wars bei mir auch, leider war mein acc weg -.- und durfte neuen machen


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

Eine Sucht..Das ist gut. Ist ein Fabian Hambüchen auch sportsüchtig weil er 5-7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden trainiert?


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Teh schrieb:


> Eine Sucht..Das ist gut. Ist ein Fabian Hambüchen auch sportsüchtig weil er 5-7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden trainiert?




ich würd dabei auch sagen JA, denn er hat das ziel vor Augen, Europameister/Weltmeister/Olympiasieger zu werden und ein WoW spieler will zB T6/7/8 voll haben und S4 etc.. 
Ich würd beihaupten Leistungssportler stehen genauso unter einem Druck wie Pro Gamer

SK hätte mit Nihilium nich naxx schon clear wir allen haben erwartet das die das so schnell schaffen


----------



## Bexor (19. November 2008)

Man muss aber auch immer bedenken, dass so Leute wie Hambüchen etc. auch Geld damit verdienen, aber die wenigsten mit WoW ihren Unterhalt...


----------



## Yinnai (19. November 2008)

Ach Gott, 20 Stunden die Woche ist nun wirklich nicht viel. Frage mich warum die immer solche Beispiele liefern, in der sie angeblich Süchtige auflisten die das ganze in einem relativ geringen Maß spielen (in meinen Augen gering, da die leute die ich ingame kenne durchschnittlich unter der Woche schon doppelt so lang spielen am Tag).

Das beste allerdings ist ja das direkt unter dem Artikel über Suchtgefahr steht "World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen!"


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch immer bedenken, dass so Leute wie Hambüchen etc. auch Geld damit verdienen, aber die wenigsten mit WoW ihren Unterhalt...


Hambüchen verdient nicht viel. Der Mensch verdient ausschließlich durch Sponsorengelder, sowie auch die meisten "Profispieler" (á la SK) es tun.
Ein Hambüchen hat 9/10 seiner Lebenszeit trainiert und keinen Cent gesehen. Das Argument zieht also nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (19. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören



sie haben doch recht wow ist hochgradig suchtauslösend also man kann nie sicher sein es selber nicht zu sein wenn man sich schon jeden tag ans spiel setzt um besser zu werden im spiel und dann auch noch rumheult wenn die server mal down sind ist das wie wenn du nem raucher die zigarette aus der hand schlägst der würde sich auch aufregen ich selber für mich schließe es nicht aus das ich vielleicht selber danach süchtig bin weil ichs derzeit oft spiele aber ich bin der meinung das ich wow für andere mir wichtigere sachen doch stehen und liegen lasse freundin , partys konzis etc was man halt sonst noch in der freizeit tut wenn wow nicht wichtiger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealthwar (19. November 2008)

Ich musste lachen als ich die Überschrift sah ,wie oft hab ich solche Threads schon gesehen? Einhundert mal? Zweihundert?
Ich weiß es nicht und will es garnicht wissen ,um genau zu sein.

Meine ganz subjektive Meinung dazu ist ganz einfach "Nein!"
Ich finde durch WoW geräht der Begriff "Sucht" auf die Schiene der Wörter des Altäglichen Gebrauchs eines WoW-Spielers.

_Sagt Peter zu Thorsten _


> Ich hab gestern 6 Stunden WoW gespielt ,bin mittlerweile lvl 76


_Daraufhin antwortet Thorsten_


> Boar bist du ein Suchti



Ich finde "Sucht" ist ein zu heikles Thema und wenn sich jemand 12 Stunden Pro Tag , 7 Mal die Woche vorm PC hockt um WoW zu spielen ist es doch
auch zu einfach zusagen "_Der ist süchtig!_". Ich finde man sollte viel mehr auf die Psyche und das Sozialeumfeld des sogennanten "Süchtigen" eingehen 
als das Thema einfach mit "Sucht" abzuhacken.

Und zu guter letzt können wir in keiner Gesellschaft existieren ,in der in einem Warteraum ,vor einem Selbsthilfeseminar  ein Heroin abhängiger einen anderen Fragt warum er hier ist und dieser schlichtweg mit "Ich zock zu viel PC" antwortet.

Ich könnte noch 2 Seiten darüber schreiben ,aber ich denke meine Meinung sticht klar duch: WoW Sucht? Gibt es Nicht ,sie entsteht vllt. im Kopf eines einzelnen ,aber eine wirkliche Sucht kann man soetwas nicht nennen auch wenn es die Typischen Eigenschaften Trägt. Der Begriff ist viel zu Gefährlich um solche Thesen zu begründen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stay Clean


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

World of Warcraft ist ein Hobby..Wo Leute wie ich spielen gehen andere ins Fitnessstudio, Boxen, fahren Kart, spielen Fußball, tun dies, tun das.. Eine Suchtgefahr geht von jedem Hobby aus. Inwieweit diese gefährlich ist ist etwas anderes (Ich gebe zu süchtig zu sein, ich habe meinen Spaß am Spiel und trotzdem ein ausgewogenes Reallife) also was ist daran nun verwerflich ?


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Ich finde auch, das man nicht sagen kann wann man süchtig ist.. Wenn ich jetzt sage ich verbringe jede freie minute damit wow zu spielen muss es ja nciht heißen das ich lange spiele..
Beispiel:

7 Uhr aufstehen
8-17uhr Arbeiten
18 Uhr zu Hause > Kochen > Putzen > Wäschewaschen etc pp
22-1 Uhr WoW spielen
1-7 Schlafen

Wenn ich jetzt sage ich hab jede freie minute gespielt sind das auch "nur" 3 stunden

Wenn man jetzt so den rest vernachlässigt, das man nicht mehr kocht sondern iwas fertiges frisst, die wohnung aussieht wie sau man nur noch dreckige klamotten hat, seine freundin/arbeit etc verliert weil man vll erstmal von 18 bis 3 uhr gezockt hat und iwann bis 7 dann nicht zur arbeit geht und nur von 7 bis 9 pennt weil man angst hat was zu verpassen.. das ist der punkt wo man sagen kann man ist süchtig aber nur davon auszugehen das man mal 6 stunden spielt am tag weil man vielleicht frei oder urlaub hat und seinem hobby gern mal nachgeht weils ind er arbeitzeit zu kurz kommt finde ich es normal.

Ich für meinen Teil, hab ne freundin, arbeit etc da kann man mal zocken oder sagen hier schatz ich woltl gern zocken frag doch mal xy ob ihr weggehen wollt oder so.. aber ich würd se nie vernachlässigen


----------



## Shrukan (19. November 2008)

der Gesellschaft die nichtsahnend ist muss halt klar gemacht werden, dass WoW eine Droge ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Was ich über den Text denke?
Nix mir is das egal ständich wird von sucht geredet das geht einem aufen sack! Soviel geschiss wurde nie bei nikotien oder alkohol gemacht und das ist 20 00000000 mal gefährlicher. 
Tote bei Alkohol          Tote bei WOW
2565585.........                    1


----------



## The Future (19. November 2008)

Musste lachen als ich mir das durchgelesen hatte boar 5 stunden am tag und 202 (süchtige) kann auch mehr sein egal von 11 millionen nur 200 süchtige find ich ja seehr schlimm das heißt für mich das man wesentlich mehr angst haben müsste sich ein bier zu kaufen und dann alkohol süchtig zu werden anstadt spiel (süchtig) zu werden.


----------



## Hicks1 (19. November 2008)

Also über das Thema gabs speziell in den letzten Tagen genug Beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Also über das Thema gabs speziell in den letzten Tagen genug Beiträge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo wird auch breiter getreten als es sein müsste.
Galileo, Chip, Buffed (5mio threats), ...............


----------



## Thrainan (19. November 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> 7 Uhr aufstehen
> 8-17uhr Arbeiten
> *18 Uhr zu Hause > Kochen > Putzen > Wäschewaschen etc pp*
> 22-1 Uhr WoW spielen
> ...



Da hohl ich nochmal locker 2 Stunden bei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ernsthaft, was soll man zu dem Thema noch sagen:
- Fernsehen ist blöder? Zu oft gehört und trifft auch nicht auf jede Sendung zu.
- Leistungssport kostet auch viel zeit? Wieviele machen das schon? Eine Minderheit
- WoW ist auch RL, weil ich mit freunden spiele? Auch schon tausendmal gehört. Bedingt bestimmt richtig, aber bestimmt kein Ersatz für nen ordentlichen Kneipenabend 
- Sozialiesierung mit anderen Menschen? Ebenfalls oft gehört und ist Richtig. Interesiert Kritiker aber nicht, da für diese nur KOntakt zu menschen zählt die man Anfassen kann
- Ein Hobby wie jedes andere? Naja, andere Hobbys sind auch seltsam. Mit dennen möchte ich nicht gleichgesetzt werden. Den mal erlich, wo ist der Spaß daran sich stundenlang Briefmarken anzusehen. Solche Leute haben doch einen an der Waffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (19. November 2008)

Geht das schon wieder los...

Avane


----------



## Stealthwar (19. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Da hohl ich nochmal locker 2 Stunden bei raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Briefmarken Ftw!


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Frag mich ob es auch jeden Tag so einen Threat im HdRo Forum giebt.


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Da hohl ich nochmal locker 2 Stunden bei raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja das etc pp ist die freundin da geht utner 2 stunden nix ;D


----------



## Thrainan (19. November 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> naja das etc pp ist die freundin da geht utner 2 stunden nix ;D



Andere schaffen das in 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weist schon ERSTER! und so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (19. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Andere schaffen das in 5 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och es gibt so dinge wo ich ungern erster bin ;D


----------



## Stealthwar (19. November 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> och es gibt so dinge wo ich ungern erster bin ;D




ahh ich verstehe ...du redest gerade vom Akt.... du weisst schon herauszufinden wer bei Law&Order der Täter ist ,is schon cooler die Lösung von diesem Polizisten zu hören als selbst drauf zukommen.


----------



## computerblicker (19. November 2008)

Immer das gleiche Thema...*hust*

Aber ich werde erwähnt, als Priester...ICH heile die Wunden *tränen-aus-den-Augen-wisch* *scnr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder is nur so süchtig wie er es zulässt...und wenn die Leute süchtig werden, who cares? Sollen sie spielen, sollen sie Itemgeil sein sollen die Stundenland zocken...nich mein Leben, mir egal

Ich spiel auch viel WoW, aber andere Dinge gehen vor, wer das mit sich vereinbaren kann is in meinen Augen nicht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und so denken denke ich die meißten hier in dem Forum)



> Frag mich ob es auch jeden Tag so einen Threat im HdRo Forum giebt.


Ne, das spielen zu wenige *lol*


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche Thema...*hust*
> 
> Aber ich werde erwähnt, als Priester...ICH heile die Wunden *tränen-aus-den-Augen-wisch* *scnr*
> 
> ...


Jo da giebt es grad mal 200 spieler^^


----------



## Stealthwar (19. November 2008)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche Thema...*hust*
> 
> Aber ich werde erwähnt, als Priester...ICH heile die Wunden *tränen-aus-den-Augen-wisch* *scnr*
> 
> ...



Was hatn das damit zu tun?


----------



## Perais (19. November 2008)

Wie mich das schon wieder aufregt: Zwanzig Stunden jede Woche spielt er in der virtuellen Welt voller Action. 
Mein Gott 20 Stunden das is doch keine sucht. Man sollte die fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (19. November 2008)

Teh schrieb:


> Eine Sucht..Das ist gut. Ist ein Fabian Hambüchen auch sportsüchtig weil er 5-7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden trainiert?



Selbstverständlich ist das auch eine Art Sucht, die ich auch absolut nachvollziehen kann. Hab selbst man extrem Bodybuilding betrieben - natürlich ohne Steroide, etc. Habe 5mal in der Woche je 3-4 Stunden trainiert. Und mir ging es damals echt beschissen, wenn ich mal 2-3 Tage nix tun konnte ... von daher: Man kann nach vielen süchtig werden. Auch nach Sport - aber Sport hat wenigstens noch einen netten Nebeneffekt im Gegensatz zu WoW ...


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Perais schrieb:


> Wie mich das schon wieder aufregt: Zwanzig Stunden jede Woche spielt er in der virtuellen Welt voller Action.
> Mein Gott 20 Stunden das is doch keine sucht. Man sollte die fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign 
/sign 
/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (19. November 2008)

Perais schrieb:


> Wie mich das schon wieder aufregt: Zwanzig Stunden jede Woche spielt er in der virtuellen Welt voller Action.
> Mein Gott 20 Stunden das is doch keine sucht. Man sollte die fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heisst jemand der zwei Schachteln Zigaretten am Tag raucht ist süchtig und jemand der nur 5 Stück raucht nicht?! Das glaubste doch selbst nicht.


----------



## Todeshieb (19. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was ich über den Text denke?
> Nix mir is das egal ständich wird von sucht geredet das geht einem aufen sack! Soviel geschiss wurde nie bei nikotien oder alkohol gemacht und das ist 20 00000000 mal gefährlicher.
> Tote bei Alkohol          Tote bei WOW
> 2565585.........                    1



Alles klar - 1986 sagt ja schon alles über Deine geistige Reife aus. Ist nicht böse gemeint - Du lernst es schon noch ....


----------



## Todeshieb (19. November 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Alles klar - 1986 sagt ja schon alles über Deine geistige Reife aus. Ist nicht böse gemeint - Du lernst es schon noch, dass nicht jede Sucht automatisch einen negativen Effekt haben muss (siehe Sportsüchtig) ....


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. November 2008)

Liebe Freunde

Ihr vergesst nur eins:
Selbst ein Mensch der nur eine Zigarette am Tag raucht is süchtig, die einen würden ihn bewundern welche Willenskraft er hat, aber wenn er die hätte würde er gar nicht rauchen.
Ein Mensch der jeden Tag sein Bier trinkt ist bereits süchtig, und wer jeden Tag ne stunde teainiert auch
Ein Mensch der jeden Tag im Internet oder vor einen Spiel sitzt ist süchtig PUNKTUM 
Unbestritten ist auch das es den einen schwerer und den andren leichter fällt von der Sucht wegzukommen und Gamer verlagern ihre Sucht halt einfach auf andre "Drogen" wie von GW auf WOW von WOW auf CS aber sie befriedigen auf jedenfall ihren inneren Schweinehund der sie zum Zocken drängt, und wenns ein simples Handygame zwischendurch ist.

Das Problem eines jeden süchtigen aber ist das selbe: Er erkennt seine Sucht nicht an und bestreitet diese. 
Er argumentiert meist so das seine Sucht keine Sucht sei sondern völlig normal das er eh jederzeit aufhören könnte wenn er wolle nur warum sollte er,
Das was er mache als Sucht zu bezeichnen sei Quatsch andres sei schlimmer.

SOlche Fragen in diesen Forum zu stellen ist wie zum Treffen der anonymen Alkis zu gehen, ne Kiste Bier in die Mitte zu stellen und zu fragen ob saufen wirklich ne Sucht sei.........

Die einen dies erkannt haben und ihre Sucht unter kontrolle haben oder die die weniger suchtgefährdet sind werden es dir bestätigen das von WOW eine unheimlich hohe suchtgefahr ausgeht, der Rest wird gegenargumentieren da ihr Unterbewußtsein und ihr innerer Schweinehund sie nicht wahrhaben lassen wollen das sie bereits in einer Sucht gefangen sind.

Ich für meinen Teil hab das einzig richtige für mich gemacht, meine Chars gekillt und Abo gekündigt, und trotzdem träume ich noch von WoW und es zieht mich magisch zum Acc meiner Freundin auch wenn Holypriestzockn hasse, aber für meinen Schuß WOW würd ich selbst die Heilschlampe zockn.
Gottseidank war ich bis jetzt stark genug dem Loginbildschirm zu wiederstehen


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

GZ zur selbst Quote!
Der account hat ursprünglich meinem Onkel gehört der ihn aber nichtmehr gebraucht hatt und so ist er jetzt mir.
Würde den namen ja gerne ändern geht ja aber net.


----------



## LeetoN2k (19. November 2008)

Wieoft wurde das Thema schon angesprochen? ..


----------



## Djiriod (19. November 2008)

> Der account hat ursprünglich meinem Onkel gehört der ihn aber nichtmehr gebraucht hatt und so ist er jetzt mir.
> Würde den namen ja gerne ändern geht ja aber net.




Heißt das, das:


> Geburtstag  	4 Feb 1993


ist richtig, nicht 1986?, kk.....


OT:
Naja, stimmt schon vieles das hier gesagt wurde. Eigntlich hat ALLES suchtpotienzal.
Manche essen jeden Tag Schokie, manche machen viel Sport, manche spielen I-net Games, manche schauen Fernsehen, zählen Autos am Fenster, lesen, trinken, schlafen, und auch alles andere.



> Selbst ein Mensch der nur eine Zigarette am Tag raucht is süchtig, die einen würden ihn bewundern welche Willenskraft er hat, aber wenn er die hätte würde er gar nicht rauchen.
> Ein Mensch der jeden Tag sein Bier trinkt ist bereits süchtig, und wer jeden Tag ne stunde teainiert auch
> Ein Mensch der jeden Tag im Internet oder vor einen Spiel sitzt ist süchtig PUNKTUM



Ich finde das hier trifft es ganz gut.
Aber nun müsste man "Sucht" einmal genau deffinieren.
Ist es einfach nur die Tatsache, dass man eine beliebige Sache täglich, oder sehr oft, macht?
Oder ist es eher der Zustand, dass man nicht den Willen hat, oder nicht den Willen aufbringen kann, diese Sache nicht zu tun?
Nun können viele sagen, "Wenn ich nicht spielen/rauchen/trainieren wollte, dann würde ich es auch nicht!"
Mag auf manche durchaus zutreffen, aber es gibt bestimmt mehrere, die es aufgrund einiger Faktoren nicht aufhören KÖNNEN.

Ich würde natürlich auch zu den Leuten gehören, die sagen, ich kann, wenn ich wollte. Aber ich kann eigentlich gar nicht selbst einschätzen, ob ich wirklich irgenwann man will...

(Ok, ich hab eine 3 Monatige WoW Pause gemacht, das Spiel hatte mir iwie keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, und jetzt mit WotLK hab ich wieder angefangen, ich gehöre auch eher zu den Leuten, die Phasenweise spielen. Eine Zeit lang ziemlich oft und dann aber über Wochen, oder Monate gar nicht. Dafür lese ich in dieser Zeit extrem viel, oder zeichne oder kA was...)

Für manche mag es eine Sucht sein, andere spielen es einfach nur gerne. Aber nur weil man jeden Tag eine Stunde spielt, muss man nicht gleich süchtig sein, kann es aber durchaus.
Ich denke es wird dann eine Sucht, wenn man nicht mal eine Zeit lang ohne Probleme aussetzen kann.


So, nur mein kleiner Beitrag hierzu.
Und nun zu den Hausaufgaben ... >.<


----------



## Farun (19. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mensch der nur eine Zigarette am Tag raucht is süchtig, die einen würden ihn bewundern welche Willenskraft er hat, aber wenn er die hätte würde er gar nicht rauchen.
> Ein Mensch der jeden Tag sein Bier trinkt ist bereits süchtig, und wer jeden Tag ne stunde teainiert auch
> Ein Mensch der jeden Tag im Internet oder vor einen Spiel sitzt ist süchtig PUNKTUM


1. Ja.
2. Nein.
3. Nein.

Sucht ist es erst, wenn du nicht mehr ohne diese Sache leben kannst.
Bei Nikotin ist simpel gesagt eine körperliche Abhängigkeit.
Bei WoW wäre es eine geistige Abhängigkeit.
Diese muss aber nicht zwangsweise entstehen, dazu gibt es Willenstärke. (heard of it?)
Bei Alkohol ist der Suchtfaktor hingegen so gering, dass erst nach wirklich langem Missbrauch eine Sucht dannach entsteht (körperlich),
wobei meiner Meinung nach vorher bereits eine geistige Sucht besteht ("Ohne Alk ist das doch langweilig" etc. pp.).

Die geistige Abhängigkeit bei WoW beginnt dort, wo du nicht mehr in der Lage bist, mit dem denken an dieses Spiel aufzuhören, wo du gesellschaftliche und soziale Ereignisse deswegen absagst oder verschiebst. 
Anders gesagt, wenn du nichts besseres zu tun hast, kannst du auch 10 Stunden am Tag spielen ohne süchtig zu sein.
Erst wenn du über diese 10 Stunden zocken vergisst Alternativen dafür zu suchen, dann bist du süchtig.

Allerdings finde ich es sehr interessant, dass du theorethisch 99% der Menschheit (in westlichen Ländern) als Süchtige deklarierst, ohne das es dir auffällt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. November 2008)

Farun schrieb:


> 1. Ja.
> 2. Nein.
> 3. Nein.
> 
> ...



Nikotin ist auch nur Kopfsache eine Sucht egal ob Körperlich oder Geistig ist eine Sucht da gibt es keinen Unterschied, der Unterschied exisitert nur bei Leuten die bereits von einer dieser Suchtarten gefangen ist.
Mein VAter ist Alkoholiker von daher kenn ich das ganz gut und auch ich hab bereits mehrere Suchtarten hinter mir und ich sage dir egal obs geistige oder köroerliche Abhängigkeit ist beides ist extrem schwer zu überwinden, wobei die geistige Abhängigkeit schlimmer ist da sich da ein starkes Gefühl der Leere hinzufügt wenn die Suchtbefriedigung fehlt und diese damit auch die Willenskraft einbetoniert und im Garten vergräbt......
Unterschätze nie die Kraft des Geistes, eine körperliche Sucht is relativ einfach zu überwinden da man meist den Erfolg fühlt und man merkt das sich was tut, eine geistige Abhängigkeit zu überwinden ist ne langwiriege und schwere Angelegenheit die sich über Wochen und Monate gar Jahre ziehen kann inden man immer wieder Gefahr läuft rückfällig zu werden


----------



## Tricida (19. November 2008)

GEILO.... oben WOW DIE SUCHT^^ und direkt darunter

World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen!

so verlinkt man richtig :-)


----------



## Farun (19. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Nikotin ist auch nur Kopfsache eine Sucht egal ob Körperlich oder Geistig ist eine Sucht da gibt es keinen Unterschied, der Unterschied exisitert nur bei Leuten die bereits von einer dieser Suchtarten gefangen ist.
> Mein VAter ist Alkoholiker von daher kenn ich das ganz gut und auch ich hab bereits mehrere Suchtarten hinter mir und ich sage dir egal obs geistige oder köroerliche Abhängigkeit ist beides ist extrem schwer zu überwinden, wobei die geistige Abhängigkeit schlimmer ist da sich da ein starkes Gefühl der Leere hinzufügt wenn die Suchtbefriedigung fehlt und diese damit auch die Willenskraft einbetoniert und im Garten vergräbt......
> Unterschätze nie die Kraft des Geistes, eine körperliche Sucht is relativ einfach zu überwinden da man meist den Erfolg fühlt und man merkt das sich was tut, eine geistige Abhängigkeit zu überwinden ist ne langwiriege und schwere Angelegenheit die sich über Wochen und Monate gar Jahre ziehen kann inden man immer wieder Gefahr läuft rückfällig zu werden


Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede, aber eine körperliche Abhängigkeit führt (denke ich) immer auch zu einer geistigen Abhängigkeit.
Und fals du wirklich der Meinung seien solltest, eine körperliche Abhängigkeit zu überwinden seie einfach....hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus Wikipedia zum Thema Entzugserscheinung (Entzugssyndrom):



> Entzugserscheinungen
> 
> Die folgenden Symptome können einzeln oder zusammen Anzeichen für einen Entzug sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören



jo wow=droge


----------



## healyeah666 (19. November 2008)

Wayne? Nee, echtmal wenn interesierst. Die Presse braucht immer einen dem sie die Schuld zuschieben kann das die Leute mehr Zeit vor ihrem Pc oder so verbringen. Und WoW hat nunmal viele Spieler und viele "Suchtis" <-- und wenn du WoW spielst bisst du KEIN "Suchti". Es kommt auch auf dein Umfeld etc. an ob du süchtig wirst. Und zu diesem Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde auf ... Ja sicha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat irgendwer von euch schon mal Blut oder andere "brutale" Sachen in der Welt of Warcraft gesehen?


----------



## healyeah666 (19. November 2008)

Wayne? Nee, echtmal wenn interesierst. Die Presse braucht immer einen dem sie die Schuld zuschieben kann das die Leute mehr Zeit vor ihrem Pc oder so verbringen. Und WoW hat nunmal viele Spieler und viele "Suchtis" <-- und wenn du WoW spielst bisst du KEIN "Suchti". Es kommt auch auf dein Umfeld etc. an ob du süchtig wirst. Und zu diesem Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde auf ... Ja sicha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat irgendwer von euch schon mal Blut oder andere "brutale" Sachen in der Welt of Warcraft gesehen? Sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Alasken (19. November 2008)

okay rechnen wirs mal mit einfacher mathematik (6-7 klasse) durch:


die woche hat 7 mal 24 stunden das macht insgesamt :

168 stunden hat die woche


ein normaler mensch muss 7 stunden schlafen um langfristig gesund zu bleiben das macht dann 7 mal 7 :

49 Stunden davon schläft man


mal angenommen ein schüler is 5 stunden in der schule im durchschnitt und ein normaler mensch arbeitet 8 stunden am tag:

schüler: 25 stunden

arbeitnehmer: 38-40 stunden die woche


eine stunde körperhygiene am tag .. darunter fällt rasieren, duschen, hände waschen nachm pinkeln, zähne putzen, morgens stylen:

hygiene : 7 stunden


macht im durchschnitt:

168 - 49 - 38 - 7 = 74 stunden maximaler freizeit in der woche ...

wenn ihr mir jetzt erzählt das ihr davon 100 stunden mit wow verbringt seit ihr >MEINER< meinung nach schwerstens süchtig ... sorry solltet mal drüber nachdenken ...

und falls nochmal jemand auf die idee kommt mich vollzulabern das es eure sache wäre wieviel ihr spielt und was euch glücklich macht sag ich nur eins dazu:

jeder der mal mit suchtpatienten (alkoholikern & junkies) gearbeitet oder geredet hat wird wissen das die wenn man sie mit ihrer sucht konfrontiert genau das selbe sagen :

"es ist doch meine sache wieviel alkohol ich in mich reinkippe und wieviel und was für pillen ich schlucke! und ja ich hab ein sehr gutes sozialleben mit meinen saufkumpels am kiosk und meinen leuten beim fichsen..." (mal krass übertrieben dargestellt aber die aussage bleibt die selbe)

ändert aber nichts daran das sie süchtig sind und diese sucht sie früher oder später verwarlosen/krank/kaputt machen wird und von der ausenwelt/gesellschaft total isoliert...

meine sicht der dinge bin für jegliche kritik offen ...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. November 2008)

Es sollte doch wohl klar sein, dass 20 Stunden vollkommen normal sind - jeder Bundesbürger verbringt mit seinem Hobby mindestens ebenso viel Zeit - wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. Es geht diesen Vögeln auch gar nicht um die 20 Stunden - es geht darum, die "Suchtthematik" wieder ans Licht zu zerren - und zwar zu einem Medium, welches 90% der Bundesbürger nicht kennen - denen kann man daher alles unterjubeln - sensibilisiert worden sind sie ja in Vergangenheit genug UND: Vergesst nicht: Chip hat seine Redaktion in München - und die Jungs sind möglicherweise "Schwarz" wie die Nacht (Ich erinnere an unseren Kumpel Brechstein) - da könnte ich ja glatt mutmaßen, *(Akte X- Melodie- Pfeif)* dass dort kleine "Geldschiebereien" für diesen Bericht verantwortlich waren. Auf der anderen Seite ist Chip nicht die Adresse, von der ich so etwas erwartet hätte. Ich bin also etwas irritiert...

@ Vorposter: Ja 100 Stunden bei angenommenen 168 Gesamtstunden der Woche sind deutlich zuviel ... aber wir reden doch hier von den 20 Stunden in dem Bericht - und das scheint mir völlig normal zu sein: Wenn jeder nach Feierabend seine Glotze einschaltet, kommen über die Woche deutlich mehr als 20 Stunden zusammen - aber alleine die Tatsache, dass wir dieses leidige "Drecksthema" wieder und wieder durchkauen, sagt mir: ARD/ZDF/CSU und die erklärte Liga gegen Spieler am Computer hat vollen Erfolg gehabt ... ich habe mir jetzt vorgenommen solche Berichte nicht mehr zu verfolgen - weil es schon gar nicht mehr um konstruktive Diskussion geht- sondern nur noch um einseitige Kritik und eine hexenjagdartige Darstellung und Interpretation des Spiels...


----------



## Aerona (19. November 2008)

Ich würd sagen man muss nich süchtig sein wenn man auch mal 40 Stunden (etwas übertrieben aber naja) die Woche spielt eine Sucht wird es dann wenn man nicht mehr aufhören kann oder wenn man es nich schafft mal ne Woche garnich oder nur 5h zu spielen.

/Edit: Und ich denke auch das es Suchties gibt aber meiner Meinung nach sind das die wenigsten.


----------



## Talhea (20. November 2008)

Kabak schrieb:


> so kann man das ansich auch sehen.. aber auf gewisse weise ist es eine Sucht..
> 
> ich hab versucht gefühlte  10 mal aufzuhören (LotR,HGL,GW,AoC, WAR etc) aber kein anderes Game hat mir spaß gemacht und bin immer und immer wieder bei WoW gelandet...



Du versuchst deine WoW-Sucht mit einem anderen Spiel zu bekämpfen? Hm...also, wenn ich Heroinabhängig bin nehm ich lieber Kokain, dann hab ich ja schließlich die Heroinsucht bekämpft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In gewisser Weise macht das Spiel schon süchtig und zwar wenn man RL nichts mehr gebacken kriegt, so wie Schule, Freunde etc. dann spielt man eindeutig zuviel.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. November 2008)

<--gratz zu mir für mein 100. beitrag^^

Ich bin so ein 100h Mensch
Extreme/viel-zocker - Ja
Süchtig - Auf keinen fall

Bei 100Stunden pro Woche sind das ja etwa 14Stunden am Tag, wer sagt das ich permanent am PC sitze und WoW spiele?
So fälle gibts wirklich die den ganzen Tag absolut nix anderes machen ausser vom Morgen früh zu zocken bis sie müde werden und in der Nacht dann direkt ins Bett hüpfen, mit RedBull und Cola evtl. bis zu 3 Tage wach und dann mal 20h schlafen. Essen wird dann noch von der Mutter/Freundin serveriert die durch das ihren Sohn/Freund noch unterstützen.

Ich Koche jeden Mittag und Abend für mich und meine Schwester.(ja Kochen! kein schnellfrass, schnell im Ofen oder Mikrowelle)

Körperhygiene und Ordnung im Haus wird gross geschrieben.. Auch müssen täglich paar situps und liegestütze sein um nicht einen Schwabbelbauch zu kriegen.

Besuch hab ich täglich.. ob es die Nachbarin ist, mein Cousin der paar stunden im Inet Chatten möchte, meine Mutter die ihre Kinder besuchen will oder Kumpels die was saufen wollen und schwachsinn labern. In der zeit läuft evtl. WoW im hintergrund weiter, aber es wird nicht gezockt..

Eine regel habe ich auch, wer am Pc sitzt und Spielt, hat auch Zeit für was anderes.. Also wenn geputzt werden muss, oder irgendwo hingehe dann muss WoW warten, den das Spiel rennt ja nicht weg.

Seit ich vor 1,5jahren mit WoW angefangen hab, hatte ich in der zeit auch oft Pausen genommen. Mal zocke ich ne Woche, mal ein ganzen Monat, dann mal ein Monat weg oder ne Woche und hab überhaupt kein Problem damit. 
Jetzt zocke ich höchstens 1stunde täglich um die Daylis in QD zu machen da ich noch kein Addon habe und Erfolge/Rufe interessieren mich nicht. 


Suchti kann auch jemand sein der nur 2-4stunden am Tag zockt.. Von der Arbeit/Schule nach Hause düsen, PC einschalten und zocken bis man einpennt.. auch hier wird schnell was in Ofen geschoben oder von Mutti/Frau wird das Essen am PC Tisch serviert. Er muss täglich Spielen, er kann nicht ohne seine tägliche ration WoW den Tag überstehen.

Es werden meistens die gefragt die Arbeiten/Schule gehen, ob sie überhaupt Freunde/RL haben. Denn sie kommen nach Hause ohne was anderes machen zu können, zocken WoW und meinen sie sind "gelegenheitsspieler" weil sie "nur" 4 stunden am Tag spielen können.. Ok man arbeitet oder geht zur Schule, aber nie zeit um mal mit Kumpels, familie abzuhängen, irgendwo hinzugehen, bisschen quatschen? Muss man in seiner freizeit immer am PC sitzen? gibts sonst nix anderes?

Ich muss nicht WoW zocken, ich kann auch anderes zocken. Ich kann auch gar nix zocken und Fernseh schauen, Raus gehen oder sonstwas tun.
Ein Suchti ist nicht einer der zuviel zockt, ein Suchti ist einer der nicht ohne zocken kann.

Edit: übrigens sind die wahren Suchtis.. solche die nicht in Foren aktiv sind, denn Suchtis haben keine zeit für Forum, sie müssen zocken, alles andere ist egal.
Daran zu erkennen wenn man Gildenmember mehrfach bittet ins Forum vorbeizuschauen/registrieren und nach 2 Wochen es immernoch nicht tun obwohl die ganze zeit in WOW online sind.
Wenn mal Registriert im Forum sieht man die eh nie dort was schreiben weil: "keine zeit, bin in einer Instanz. keine zeit, mache Gruppenquest.". 
Am den Tagen wo die Server down sind, sieht man sie vllt. mal im Forum, sonst aber nie.


----------



## Murdokk (20. November 2008)

Das beste steht unterm Artikel:
World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> <--gratz zu mir für mein 100. beitrag^^
> 
> Ich bin so ein 100h Mensch
> Extreme/viel-zocker - Ja
> ...



Jau - gut geschrieben - steckt viel wahres drin


----------



## Shadowing (20. November 2008)

In dem Artikel steht, dass ein gewisser "Markus K." oder so, wahrscheinlich eh ein ausgedachter Name 20 Stunden pro Woche spielt und schon abhängig sein soll; ich spiele ca. 6 stunden am Tag und am Wochenende auch gerne mal 15 Stunden wenns hochkommt und ich lust hab. Wenn dieser Markus k abhängig sein soll xD was bin ich dann???
mein leben verläuft ganz normal xD
mfg


----------



## cxo-fho (20. November 2008)

Hi allerseits,

schön, dass auch hier über den Artikel diskutiert wird.
Ich will mich auch gar nicht lang und breit darüber auslassen - nur um eins zu sagen: Die 20 Stunden, von denen hier die Rede ist ist, sind nicht der Grund für eine Sucht, sondern nur deren Konsequenz. Die Gründe liegen wo anders vorborgen - und kommen aus dem Artikel m.E. durchaus heraus. Er soll auch kein Kreuzzug gegen WoW und Konsorten sein - im Gegenteil: Ich spiele das Spiel selbst und hab massig Spaß damit. Das ändert jedoch nichts an den grundlegenden Mechanismen, die eine potentielle Sucht fördern können. Und das es dabei nicht "jeden" trifft, ist doch klar. Im Übrigen empfinde ich die Anzahl von über 200 Leuten, die sich bei der Ambulanz für Spielesucht gemeldet haben, erschreckend. Laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters gab es das bei keinem anderen Computerspiel.

Achja, "Markus K." ist weder erfunden, noch hat der Artikel irgendetwas mit "schwarz" zu tun. Der Protagonist ist ein mir persönlich bekannter Fall, der für die Recherche hergezogen wurde. Die 20 Stunden beziehen sich im Übrigen auf die "Anwesenheitspflicht" - ergo: Raids. Was da noch dazukommt wissen sicherlich die meisten von euch.

Viele Grüße in die buffed-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Florian


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. November 2008)

cxo-fho schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> schön, dass auch hier über den Artikel diskutiert wird.
> Ich will mich auch gar nicht lang und breit darüber auslassen - nur um eins zu sagen: Die 20 Stunden, von denen hier die Rede ist ist, sind nicht der Grund für eine Sucht, sondern nur deren Konsequenz. Die Gründe liegen wo anders vorborgen - und kommen aus dem Artikel m.E. durchaus heraus. Er soll auch kein Kreuzzug gegen WoW und Konsorten sein - im Gegenteil: Ich spiele das Spiel selbst und hab massig Spaß damit. Das ändert jedoch nichts an den grundlegenden Mechanismen, die eine potentielle Sucht fördern können. Und das es dabei nicht "jeden" trifft, ist doch klar. Im Übrigen empfinde ich die Anzahl von über 200 Leuten, die sich bei der Ambulanz für Spielesucht gemeldet haben, erschreckend. Laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters gab es das bei keinem anderen Computerspiel.
> ...



Mitglied der Chip Redaktion ?


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

So liebe Buffed Gemeinde, jetzt fehlt nur noch der alltägliche 'Nerf DK'-Thread und wir haben die drei Klischee-Themen wieder beinander.
Frauen in WoW
WoW-Sucht 
und ein Käse-zum-Wein-Nerf-Thread

Zum Thema "Sucht", etc. habe ich mich eigentlich in sämtlichen anderen diesbezüglichen Threads mehr als genug geäußert..


----------



## Metadron72 (20. November 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Mitglied der Chip Redaktion ?




sag mal herr tünnemann, musst du jedesmal nen fullquote machen für 4 wörter antwort`?
das kann man auch abschneiden -.-

zum topic, das thema wurde glaub zum drölfsten mal besprochen und man könnte problemlos einfach copy/paste aus den anderen threads machen ...und das bei jedem dieser threads neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören


Was hat Dein Eröffnungsbeitrag denn mit dem von Dir gewählten Thema *"WoW eine Sucht - Was sagt ihr dazu"* zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du sagst nichts über Sucht, nur daß Dir gewisse Formulierungen zu übertrieben vorkommen, obwohl sie durchaus passend sind.
Mal abgesehen davon, daß es der gefühlte 253.859 Thread zum Thema Sucht ist...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. November 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> sag mal herr tünnemann, musst du jedesmal nen fullquote machen für 4 wörter antwort`?



Ja entschuldigen Sie Herr Metadron .... tut mir ja aufrichtig leid ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

Wie kann man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen in der Chip zu Lesen?
Ich vermute mal du liest auch die Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> Wie kann man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen in der Chip zu Lesen?
> Ich vermute mal du liest auch die Bild?
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man die Bild liest ist es ja noch gar nicht so schlimm - wenn man den Mist darin glaubt mach ich mir schon eher Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. November 2008)

Tschau Leuts.. Ich lauf dann mal Amok!


----------



## Smoke89 (20. November 2008)

Sooo Leute das müsst ihr euch ma antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... und zwar schreib ich mein Farzit schonma hierhin WoW macht nicht Süchtig wenn man nicht in einer Top Gilde ist ganz einfach.

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren extrem Stark GW gezockt es hat richtig gebockt ich habe mich vom noob zum megapro hochggespielt in Sachen PvP versteht sich was will man in GW bei PvE erreichen? Das hab ich nebenbei gemacht ^^. Aufjedenfall war ich in einer Superklassen Gilde mit den Leuten denen ich gespielt habe hatte ich eine richtige geile Freundschaftliche beziehung aufgebaut wir haben nur gelacht und nebenbei noch in PvP gerockt und zwar sehr erfolgreich. Diese zwei Fakten Spaß+Erfolg gehören (auch wenns unlogisch ist) zu den Hauptsuchtbestandteilen eines MMorpg) Wer möchten nicht soviel zocken wie es nur geht wenn einem das RL schon aufm Sack geht und du ingame virtuelle Freunde gefunden hast mit denen du motz gaudi hast und dann noch so berühmt bist das dich jeder kennt ist doch ein geiles Gefühl oder?

Naja bis dato wo man merkt das es nur virtuel ist. Wenn man in der Schule nur noch 4,5er schreibt es mit der Familie net klappt und Freunde man schon lange vernachlässigt hat. Dann noch Schlaflose nächte hat weil man nur noch an neue Taktiken grübelt. Dann ist der Zeitpunkt da wo man den Absprung schaffen muss so wie ich es geschafft habe. Ich hatte innerhalb 7 Monaten 3200 Spielstunden (krass aber die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) .

Nun kommen wir wieder zu WoW dieses Spiel habe ich 5 Monaten nach GW pause angefangen zu spielen aber mein Prinzip war von vornerein klar du wirst nie wieder 12 std täglich zocken. Ok was heißt das in WoW wenn man nur sagen wir 3 Std spielt man hat keine Chance Erfolge zu sammeln in PvE da so ein raid ja mal 7 std dauern KANN. Ok dann hat man einfach ne Gilde um einen Gildentag zu habn ohne eigentlich viel Kontak aufzubauen ok Spielspaß nicht gerade hoch aber das Spiel war für mich immer noch interesant bin ein bisschen durch die gegend geflogen und habe meine persönlichen Erfolge genossen. Zwar war ich nicht berühmt hatte wenig erfolge ausser kara clear xD aber ich wusste das wenn ich statt 12 std nur noch 3 std spiele mir 9 Std mehr RL bleibt Leute was kann man damit alles erreichen. Ich will jetzt net Mama/Papa spielen weil ich selber früher sehr sehr sehr viel gezockt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber....überlegt mal ihr lernt in der Zeit für die Schule, bildet euch auf der Arbeit weiter macht überstunden um den Chef zu beendrucken hängt euch auf der Arbeit und Schule nur 50% so ins zeug wie im Spiel könnte jeder von uns ein Top Manager werden.
Schaut was die Gildenmeister der Topgilden für ein organisatorisches können drauf haben um eine Top Gilde zu leiten. Wenn diejenigen das ins Rl umsetzen würden wäre doch hammer.

ok genug davon ich will jetzt auch net sagen das alle Leader nun suchtis sind und nichtskönner im RL diejenigen die sich angesprochen fühlen werden scho n als erstes hier rumflamen da bin ich mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... die anderen die denken ok das bin nicht ich brauchen ja  sich nicht angesprochen fühlen

in dem Sinne

cu


----------



## Iodun (20. November 2008)

also ich kann nur sagen das ich mal sowas war was andere als süchtig beschreiben aber ich habe auch ohne entzugserscheinungen mal 4 monate ohne wow ausgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und solche komischen aussagen kommen nur aufgrund von paradebeispielen zusammen wie zb von (hilfe ich bin mariosüchtig) leuten die von haus aus labil sind und sich mit dem char im spiel besser identifizieren können als mit dem was sie RL darstellen. mal ehrlich dem artikel nach müsste auch jeder shooterzocker ein amokläufer sein....und nein ich bringe keine leute um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (20. November 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> Wer möchten nicht soviel zocken wie es nur geht wenn einem das RL schon aufm Sack geht und du ingame virtuelle Freunde gefunden hast mit denen du motz gaudi hast und dann noch so berühmt bist das dich jeder kennt ist doch ein geiles Gefühl oder?



hiermit triffst du den nagel auf den kopf ... jemand der ein intaktes reallife hat ist auch meines erachtens nicht suchtgefährdet da es z.b. mir so geht das ich nach 3-4 stunden wow kein bock mehr hab und lieber mit meinen reallife freunden laber, das wochenende plane oder mal ne runde telefoniere wenn treffen nicht drin is ...

gefährlich ist es bei den leuten die probleme zuhause , ein mangelndes selbtbewusstsein oder andere komplexe haben (nicht negativ gewertet sowas gibts leider viel zu oft in unserer gesellschaft)

und das sind meiner meinung nach dann genau die, vorallem wenn sie die kraft nicht haben ihr reallife in ordnung zu bringen, sich in wow flüchten bzw das sie im reallife nicht erreichen konnten mit wow kompensieren (wie du sagtest: anerkennung durch freunde, ruhm usw...) und dann nenn ich dann sucht ...

man kann mal 30-40 stunden die woche spielen so wochen gibts mal aber wenn das jede woche so ist und/oder teilweise über die 50+ stunden hinausgeht dann nenn ich das sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

basti


----------



## Cylierie (20. November 2008)

Also im algemeinen ist es ein normaler bericht über die suchtgefärdeten und da ich mir diesen schuh nicht anziehe ,rege ich mich darüber auch nicht auf, denn es ist nunmal tatsache das es viele süchtig macht. Viel mehr gedanken würde ich mir um die anzeige darunter machen ^^ Wow jetzt bei amazon online kaufen *fg* um noch mehr leute abhängig zu machen !  In schönem signalrot damit es keiner übersieht lol

Cylie


----------



## Iodun (20. November 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> hiermit triffst du den nagel auf den kopf ... jemand der ein intaktes reallife hat ist auch meines erachtens nicht suchtgefährdet da es z.b. mir so geht das ich nach 3-4 stunden wow kein bock mehr hab und lieber mit meinen reallife freunden laber, das wochenende plane oder mal ne runde telefoniere wenn treffen nicht drin is ...
> 
> gefährlich ist es bei den leuten die probleme zuhause , ein mangelndes selbtbewusstsein oder andere komplexe haben (nicht negativ gewertet sowas gibts leider viel zu oft in unserer gesellschaft)
> 
> ...



also ich lege auch schon mal ne 18 h schicht bei wow ein. aber ich mach wow nicht zu meinem leben. hast du gut ausgedrückt man kann ich nur anschließen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harlot07 (20. November 2008)

ich finde es einfach super witzig, dass direkt unter dem artikel ein link zu amazon ist unter dem man wow bestellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (20. November 2008)

hallo,

es erstaunt mich überhaupt nicht, dass auf einen sachlichen Bericht mit Kraftausdrücken reagiert wird.

Eine erste Reaktion von Süchtigen ist es, erst einmal alles abzustreiten und versuchen den Kritiker schlecht und unglaubwürdig zu machen.

Auch nach dem lesen der Abschnitte weiss ich nicht mehr über das enstehen einer Sucht oder Anzeichen.



mfg Grüni


Warum regt ihr euch auf? Seht der Wahrheit ins Gesicht und geniesst das Leben/Spiel.


----------



## Philipp23 (20. November 2008)

Wenn WOW nicht süchtig machen würde. Würden es wohl nicht 11 Mio leute Spielen.


----------



## migraene (20. November 2008)

200 süchtige bei 11 mil. kunden,das macht dann einen prozentsatz von: 0,00181818. ich denke, das ist zu vernachlässigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Arme Schweine,pech gehabt^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. November 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tschau Leuts.. Ich lauf dann mal Amok!



gl & hf


----------



## zergerus (20. November 2008)

Werden z.B. Pen-&-Paper-Spieler als Suchtis bezeichnet, weil sie Ihre Freizeit damit verbringen, Geld und Zeit dafür investieren? Habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört...

WoW ist ein Hobby, wenn auch sehr Zeitintensiv, aber welches Hobby ist das nicht? Schonmal einen Briefmarken-Sammler gesehen der seine ganze Sammlung in einer Stunde voll hatte? Eher nicht...


----------



## Braaaaaain (20. November 2008)

Naja ich denke mal Sucht muss man da anders identifizieren können.

Es gibt Leute die können ebend weil sie Zeit haben 6-8 Stunden am Tag WOW spielen und sind deshalb noch lange nicht süchtig, denn schwierig würd es nur wenn man nicht mehr OHNE das besagte Spiel/Hobby kann oder es im Entscheidungsfall über alle andere Sachen stellt! (Bsp.  Geburtstag der Eltern < Raid)

Wenn man gleich süchtig ist nur weil man etwas sehr gerne und lange macht sind gut 23.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland  Fernsehsüchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße aus Northrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yumyum


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2008)

Für mich nix neues dieser Artikel^^

Rechtfertigen tu ich mich erst gar ned^^

Ich sag einfach das ich schon viel Blödsinn in den Zeitungen gelesen hab und dass dieser Artikel auch dazu gehört

Also machts wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /ignore


----------



## ThEDiciple (20. November 2008)

Das Thema ist langsam aber sicher durch. Es stinkt so alt ist es. Klar sollte man das suchtpotenzial eines WoW's nicht runterspielen. Jeder der WoW Spielt weiß das es sie gibt. Nur werden hier vieleicht ein bruchteil wenn überhaupt an leuten mit der gesammten WoW Community über einen tisch gezogen. Zur Zeit spiel ich auch etwas viel, liegt aber daran das ich momentan Urlaub hab, somit die zeit , die ich nutze meinen DK zu lvln. Nächste woche muss auch ich wieder rann und dann wird WoW wieder hinten anstehen, vieleicht abends 1-2 std wenn überhaupt. Das Problem ist einfach das in diesem Artikel wie vom Redakteur im Forum beschrieben leute befragt wurden, wo ich mein das daraus auch keine andere antwort entstehen kann. Klar sind es fachkräfte die durchaus mit solchen suchtfällen arbeiten, aber diese reden dann gleich alles schlecht. Kommt dem gleich wenn man Politiker fragt nach Egoshootern die gleich zu Killerspielen werden, und jeder der sie spielt ein potenzieller attentäter wird.

Killerspiele sind aber momentan ein wenig im hintergrund , letztendlich war die Diskusion über sie nix anderes als jetzt bei WoW. 1% von freaks die mit solchen spielen nicht klar kommen ziehn eine ganze community in den dreck bzw die die über solche spiele meinen ein urteil zu fällen ziehen alle über einen kamm.


----------



## Technocrat (20. November 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Finde den Bericht voll treffend, ist leider wahr,



Der Bericht ist wahr? Ach, dann bist Du der Author? Denn das traut sich außer dem, der den Schwachsinn erfunden hat, ja wohl echt keiner zu sagen.

Mein Lieber, nur weil Du nicht genug Geld für WoW hast, mußt Du keine Lügen darüber verbreiten, ok?


----------



## snif07 (20. November 2008)

Nur weil ich extrem viel zeit in Etwas stecke, heisst es ja nicht das ich süchtig dannach bin...

Andere schrauben die ganze zeit am Auto rum, andere vertreiben sich ihre Freizeit mit Sport und wieder andere spielen halt WoW

Ich steh in der woche ca 22 Std. aufm Fußball platz... das macht mich auch nicht zum Fußball süchtigen

Aber die Deutschen Medien wissen wie man aufsehn erregt...! und dass sie gerne provozieren ist auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt


----------



## Philipp23 (20. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> 200 süchtige bei 11 mil. kunden,das macht dann einen prozentsatz von: 0,00181818. ich denke, das ist zu vernachlässigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub das wird anders berechnet. 10Mio süchtige bei 11Mio Kunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alleine in Amerika sind schon 4 Mio suchtis unterwegs. Japan/China schätze auch so um die 4 Mio und der Rest befindet sich irgendwo in Europa.


----------



## Tulence (20. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde
> 
> Ihr vergesst nur eins:
> Selbst ein Mensch der nur eine Zigarette am Tag raucht is süchtig, die einen würden ihn bewundern welche Willenskraft er hat, aber wenn er die hätte würde er gar nicht rauchen.
> ...





Ich fürchte ich muss dir recht geben... . es gibt wirklich einfach zu viele Leute die ihr Sucht einfach nicht anerkennen wollen, bzw garnihct darüber nachdenken, dass sie süchtig sein könnten... . Das man Süchtig ist, merken diese Leute dann halt erst, wenn sie versuchen mit dem Zocken aufzuhören etc.

Ich kann über mich sagen, das ich nicht denke, das ich Süchtig bin, da ich schon problemlos mal eben n paar monate nicht zocke und mir dann trotzdem nichts "vom kopf her" fehlt. Geh ich halt solange mit miener Freundin sonst wo hin =)

ICh rate allen, die hier geschrieben haben, dass WoW/PC keine Sucht ist und kein Suchtpotenzial hat mal zu versuchen ein paar Wochen nihct zu spielen... ich wette mit euch, das 90% der poster hier nihct mal 1 Woche ohne Rechner aushalten, da es ihnen viel zu langweilig wird. Und das ist für mich eine Form der Sucht...

MFG


----------



## Astiria (20. November 2008)

Immer die selben Leihern. Kellerkinder, die real nie Freunde hatten und auch sonst keiner Aufmerksamkeit bekommen in Leben blühen in WoW nun mal voll auf. Logische Schlussfolgerung, schon 100 Mal heiß diskutiert. Wieviele haben ein geregeltes Leben, heißt, gehen arbeiten, haben Familie und wissen das zu Weihnachten ein Tannenbaum im Wohnzimmer steht. Ich will damit sagen, die Presse berichtet viel, aber von Leuten wie du und ich, die eben dieses geregelte Leben haben und trotzdem WoW zocken, ja auch mal 8 Stunden am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche, spricht keiner. Also mit Selbstbewusstsein kann man vieles im Leben korrigieren!! Auch Spielsucht. Das gilt auch nicht nur für Wow sondern jedes Game was es gibt, sogar ein billiges Browsergame kann süchtig machen, wo man nur Tomaten anpflanzt und giessen muss, wenn man ebend wie oben beschrieben sonst nix zutun hat!

Also ich sage ich bin süchtig, aber in einem Grad den ich selber kontrolliere, mal mehr mal weniger, aber weil mein Druide nun andere "Spieler" aufschlitzt, heißt nicht das mir jetzt Krallen wachsen und ich dies auch mit meinen Mitmenschen im relalen leben tun werde, völlig absurt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Long Astiria


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. November 2008)

Warum werden solche die Egoshooter, Strategie und Racing -spiele nicht als suchtis bezeichnet? Zumindest sieht man bei denen kaum ein Thread in den Foren wo sich um sucht handelt, wenn das bei denen angesprochen wird dann heisst es: "wir sind nicht süchtig, die WoW'ler sind die suchtis".

Sie spielen bis zu 5spiele gleichzeitig (kann auch mehr sein oder auch weniger)zb. CSS, BF2, BF2142, ARMA und Quake.. da sie abwechslung haben und verschiedene Spiele zocken werden die sich auch nie als süchtig bezeichnen. "Ich bin nicht CSS süchtig, ich spiele ja noch andere spiele"

Als ich in einem Multigamingclan war, spielten wir C&C3, BF2142, BF2 und CSS, wir waren auch Top in der ESL, aber süchtig nannte sich niemand von uns, in den ESL Foren wurden so Leute wie wir auch nie als suchtis genannt obwohl wir mindestens genausoviel zockten wie jeder WoW'ler.

Der vorteil an WoW ist das man immer was zu tun hat, man braucht eigentlich auch nicht andere Spiele zu kaufen und genau darum weil man IMMER nur WoW spielt wird man Süchtig genannt. Tja WoW ist ein sehr gut gelungenes "nie" endendes Spiel..



Edit: @Alasken: Geile braungebrannte knackige Frauen oder PC? Blöde frage.. natürlich die Frauen(Spanien)!!!^^
Urlaub ist ja dafür da das man irgendwo hingehen kann und nicht sich Zuhause einschliesst und man mit dem PC unter der Decke kuschelt. 
Naja im Winter würde ich nicht gerne nach Spanien wollen, da lieber zuhause beim PC^^


----------



## Alasken (20. November 2008)

einfacher sucht selbstest:

wärst du jetzt lieber in spanien am strand bei 30° und sonne oder lieber mit urlaub zuhause vorm pc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde urlaub im ausland allem hier ind eutschland vorziehen ^^


----------



## Tulence (20. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Warum werden solche die Egoshooter, Strategie und Racing -spiele nicht als suchtis bezeichnet? Zumindest sieht man bei denen kaum ein Thread in den Foren wo sich um sucht handelt, wenn das bei denen angesprochen wird dann heisst es: "wir sind nicht süchtig, die WoW'ler sind die suchtis".
> 
> Sie spielen bis zu 5spiele gleichzeitig (kann auch mehr sein oder auch weniger)zb. CSS, BF2, BF2142, ARMA und Quake.. da sie abwechslung haben und verschiedene Spiele zocken werden die sich auch nie als süchtig bezeichnen. "Ich bin nicht CSS süchtig, ich spiele ja noch andere spiele"
> 
> ...



Die sind genauso Suchtis... WoW selbst bringt auch keine Sucht mit sich die Sucht ist hat, das man nurnoch vorm rechner hängt. egal welches spiel


----------



## Sin (20. November 2008)

Die Sucht liegt aber auch größtenteils an dem Zwangskonsum... egal wo du hingehst: WoW, BC, Wotlk...
Kein Tag vergeht wo ich an der Tanke in dem Haufen an Zeitschriften nicht wieder die 98987. Sonderauflage von Gamestar + co finde, mit dem 34643 Levelguide, Craftingguide, Instanzguide etc.
In unserem Saturn gibt es regelrecht ne eigene WoW Abteilung mit Classic, BC, wotlk, Battlechest edition, sammelkarten, Spielfiguren und noch mehr möchtegernguides.

Sobald man irgendwo das wort wow ausspricht (wow im sinne von: wow ist das toll, wow siehst du gut aus etc.) kommt einer um die ecke geflitzt und fängt sofort an zu brabbeln: Du spielst auch wow? Ich habe einen xy auf zy und wir sind gerade dabei tfdsfsd zu raiden um sadasda zu bekommen... sofort is de Tag dann im Arsch. Danke, dass will ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen...

Ich versuche ja immernoch WoW zum Unwort des Jahres zu erklären, aber irgendwie hört keiner auf mich.
Selbst wenn man ein anderes Mmorpg spielt, bekommt man andauern dieses WoW um die Ohren gepfeffert: In WoW is das aber so, WoW hatte das auch schon... 
Jeder Onlineshop führt irgendeinen scheiss von WoW im Inventar, sei es das Mousepad, die Elfenohren, Pappaufsteller etc...
Kein wunder wenn man da süchtig wird, oder wie in meinem Fall ne gewisse agression und abneigung gegen das Spiel.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> 200 süchtige bei 11 mil. kunden,das macht dann einen prozentsatz von: 0,00181818. ich denke, das ist zu vernachlässigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



200 allein in dieser einen Klinik die ihre Sucht erkannt haben......
Erst denken dann schreiben
Dunkelziffer liegt wohl wo im Millionenbereich


----------



## Aproc (20. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Warum werden solche die Egoshooter, Strategie und Racing -spiele nicht als suchtis bezeichnet? Zumindest sieht man bei denen kaum ein Thread in den Foren wo sich um sucht handelt, wenn das bei denen angesprochen wird dann heisst es: "wir sind nicht süchtig, die WoW'ler sind die suchtis".
> 
> Sie spielen bis zu 5spiele gleichzeitig (kann auch mehr sein oder auch weniger)zb. CSS, BF2, BF2142, ARMA und Quake.. da sie abwechslung haben und verschiedene Spiele zocken werden die sich auch nie als süchtig bezeichnen. "Ich bin nicht CSS süchtig, ich spiele ja noch andere spiele"
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso !


----------



## Astiria (20. November 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Die Sucht liegt aber auch größtenteils an dem Zwangskonsum... egal wo du hingehst: WoW, BC, Wotlk...
> Kein Tag vergeht wo ich an der Tanke in dem Haufen an Zeitschriften nicht wieder die 98987. Sonderauflage von Gamestar + co finde, mit dem 34643 Levelguide, Craftingguide, Instanzguide etc.
> In unserem Saturn gibt es regelrecht ne eigene WoW Abteilung mit Classic, BC, wotlk, Battlechest edition, sammelkarten, Spielfiguren und noch mehr möchtegernguides.
> 
> ...




Is nun mal doch das erfolgreichste Speil ne, das damit Umsatz gemacht wird bei der Anzahl der Spieler ist doch klar. Also kannst ja mal anregen das du ein HDR oder war guide haben willst, vlt basteln sie dir was zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und zutn hats mit dem thema auf seite 1 ganz oben auch nich^^ HAHA


----------



## HohesC (20. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich arbeite täglich 8,5 Stunden von Mo - Fr ....
Bin ich nun süchtig also ein Workoholic?

Ich trinke täglich 2 Liter Wasser und nehme 3 mal täglich eine Mahlzeit zu mir - schwerst abhängig

Ich schlafe täglich bis zu 8 Stunden - schwerst abhängig

*Deshalb frage ich:

Was sind 20 Stunden Zocken in der Woche im Verhältnis zu unserem restlichen Zwitaufwand, um unsere Süchte zu befriedigen?*


----------



## Astiria (20. November 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich arbeite täglich 8,5 Stunden von Mo - Fr ....
> Bin ich nun süchtig also ein Workoholic?
> ...



Das hast du wunderbar gesagt!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (20. November 2008)

MAnn Leute es geht hier nicht darum ob andre Zocker Suchtis sind oder Autoschrauben und andre Hobbies suchtgefahren sind, es geht um die Diskussion welche Suchtgefahr von WOW ausgeht. Jeder der sein Hirn benutzt weiß das jeder Mensch abhängig von seinen Suchtpotential her auf alles und jedes süchtig werden kann oder nicht oder erst nach längeren Konsum, das ist von Individuum zu Individuum veschieden der eine zockt 20 min und verfällt der Sucht der andre zockt 2 Jahre und verfällt dann der Sucht oder auch nicht.
Klar hat CSS und andre Spiele auch enormes Suchtpotenzial, in diversren Foren und Kliniken wird euch das auch bestätigt.
Aber WoW hat 11Mio spieler ergo ist hier die MAsse der Suchtgefährdeten und bereits süchtigen sehr sehr hoch, und gerade WoW birgt enorme Gefahren 
einer Sucht heimzufallen UND diese zu rechtfertigen und abzustreiten.
Z.B: ja nur eben Briefkasten leeren, ach n Raid ja klar invite, ach ich log eben ein gucken was meine Freunde machen, ich muss mein xy twinken, ich brauch noch Gold für dies und jenes, ich muss noch dahin für dieses Eppix.
Das Breitgefächerte Angebot sowie die Möglichkeit sich in einer virtuellen Umgebung die Anerkennung und den Respekt zu holen den man im wahren Leben hart verdienen muss, sowie die anonymität des Nets und der große Gruppenzwang machen aus WoW einen Teufelskreis aus dem mancher schwer wieder entkommt.
Man merkt das schon an manchen Comments hier wie das Thema runtergespielt wird von Leuten die wie ich schätze auf heissen Kohlen sitzen bis sie endlich den Rechner hochfahren können um einen stolzen und verliebten Blick auf ihre Chars im Login zu werfen um dann mit einen Gefühl der selbstzufriedenheit und geistigen Entspannung einzuloggen, wie ein Kiffer der sich seine Tüte dreht und dann den ersten Zug raucht.....
Und auch wenn ein Kiffer 8std arbeitet 3 Liter waser trinkt und 3 warme Mahlzeiten isst und ann 10 min für seinen Joint aufwendet um seine Sucht zu befriedigen ist es bereits eine Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dumme Argummente von Leuten die die Wahrheit nicht sehen wollen...

Wie gesagt es gibt ein Suchtpotential unbestritten, nur ist nicht jeder zocker gleich abhängig aber die nicht abhängigen wissen um die Gefahr und können diese einschätzen, leute die unter Suchtgefahr leiden oder bereits süchtig sind in welchem Masse auch immer verdrängen dies oder Gegenargumentieren, das ist völlig natürliches Verhalten für Suchtis, quasi reiner Selbstschutz


----------



## Sty (20. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich nehm ja meine tägliche Dosis World of Warcraft intravenös.

Für unterwegs hab ich meist noch ein handliches Portiönchen WoW eingerollt zwischen Longpaper und Tabak.



Soweit sollte nun alles geklärt sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. November 2008)

Na dann sage ich mal das WoW alltag ist, der PC ist alltag, fernseh schauen ist alltag, ja sogar das Handy. Wilkommen im Jahr 2008.

Ob du täglich 4 stunden im ICQ Chattest, beim Handy am sms'en bist, Playstation oder WoW spielst, oder nur die Nachrichten und dazu noch 2 Filme bzw. deine lieblingsserien ist ja eigentlich genau das selbe. Man sitzt vor der Kiste und schaut(TV) oder macht interaktiv mit und plappert mit anderen Leuten(PC/Handy).

Dem einten interessiert der Fernseher nicht, weil selten nur ein spannender Film läuft. Der andere interessiert PC nicht weil nichts mit dem anfangen kann und spielt lieber auf der Konsole oder schaut Fernseh.

PC, Handys und Fernseher haben was gemeinsam sie dienen zur unterhaltung und ein Haushalt ohne eines dieser Geräte ist kaum vorstellbar..
In Zukunft wird das extremer, aber auf dieser Welt ist das eigentlich jetzt schon ganz normal.


----------



## riggedi (20. November 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich arbeite täglich 8,5 Stunden von Mo - Fr ....
> Bin ich nun süchtig also ein Workoholic?
> ...


Naja, ohne Essen und Trinken kann ich nicht auskommen. Einen Job und regelmässig Schlaf brauch ich auch - aber ich kann durchaus auch ohne WOW leben. Du nicht?

Riggedi


----------



## Ki1jaeden (20. November 2008)

schon schön wenn man keine sorgen, stress u.s.w hat und anstatt es zu verarbeiten unterdrükt man es indem man wow spielt oder alk trinkt.
Wer kennt es nicht? pizza in den ofen wow am zocken und merkt dann *ouh... shit pizza verbrannt habs vergessen* oder man dinge herauszögern *jaja in 2 stunden geh ich lernen..2 stunden vergangen...hm...dann denkt man jaja in 3stunden dann werden es 4....5...6....7 und am schluss wirds gar nicht gemacht.
komischerweise passiert es mir meistens wenn ich wow gezockt habe und wow ist ganz klar ein suchtgefahr wenn ich alle 11 mio spieler fragen würde ob sie süchtig sind werden mir bestimmt 99% mit ja beantworten
das eigentliche problem ist ja nicht das zocken sondern die geselschaft ich könnte auch jetz 6 stunden on sein und davon 4 stunden chaten ich könnte auch rausgehn und 4 stunden lang reden  aber sitzen ist einfacher

Computer ist alltäglich weil man alles damit machen kann, essen ist alltäglich braucht man zu überleben, arbeiten auch um geld zu verdinen sport müsste man auch machen sollte auch alltäglich sein aber wow mit alltägiliches zu vergleichen ist echt arm nur weil es viele menschen tun ist es noch lange nicht alltäglich ich mein rauchen ist das alltäglich?? alltägliche sachen sind dinge die der mensch braucht hobbys gehören auch dazu nur muss man schauen wie man dieses hobby betreibt. Wenn ich gerne zeichne hock ich ja auch nicht 4-12 stunden am tag und zeichne oder autosrepariere oder sport mache 
Viele wissen nicht das wow ein mmorpg ist das heisst chaten, leveln, gold farmen u.s.w gehört zum *spielen*
wenn in einer klasse jemand scheisse gebaut hat muss auch die ganze klasse darunter leider oder wenn ich mit kumpels unterwegs bin und die eine bank ausrauben geh ich auch ins knast obwohl ich nix gemacht habe


----------



## Smoke89 (20. November 2008)

HohesC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich arbeite täglich 8,5 Stunden von Mo - Fr ....
> Bin ich nun süchtig also ein Workoholic?
> ...



Wenn du schon soweit bist und RL Sachen die Notwendig sind zum überleben mit WoW gleich setzt ist es eh schon zu spät dann brauchst du WoW genauso wie du essen,trinken und geld brauchst solche vergleiche sind arm... vergleiche es von mir aus mit anderen Suchtmitteln, alk, drogen, von mir aus auch Kaffee und Schokolade aber nicht so ----


----------



## migraene (20. November 2008)

Soviel wie hier geschrieben wird,frag ich mich eher ob ihr "buffed"-süchtig seid? Beschaffungskriminalität jetzt auch schon in der schule oder am arbeitsplatz?ich bekenne mich schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulence (20. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Soviel wie hier geschrieben wird,frag ich mich eher ob ihr "buffed"-süchtig seid? Beschaffungskriminalität jetzt auch schon in der schule oder am arbeitsplatz?ich bekenne mich schuldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok hast mich erwischt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (20. November 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> /signed...
> 
> Das ist jetzt Thread nummer Drölf dazu glaub ich... Mein gott lass die Presse sich austoben du kannst eh nix dagegen tun
> 
> ...




seh ich genauso ....das wurde schon x-mal angesprochen..

daher /closed


----------



## Torglosch (20. November 2008)

Verglichen mit einigem anderen ja noch ein harmloser Artikel.

Generell gillt doch eh. Wenn man Ahnung von etwas hat und einen Presseartikel dazu liest dann merkt man fast immer das da schwachsinn drin steht. Also kann man davon ausgehen das die Meisten Artikel die nicht von wirklichen Fachleuten stammen bestenfalls halbwahrheiten sind.


----------



## Satricon (20. November 2008)

20 Stunden die woche .... mal ganz ehrlich was würde den die meisten machen wenn sie kein wow zocken ... blöd vor der Klotze hängen und sich sinnlosen Scheiß ansehen...  Wenn man mal vergleicht was man früher vor der Glotze hing deckt sich das mit der Zeit die man jetzt vorm Pc hängt...


----------



## migraene (20. November 2008)

Fakt ist, die schreibende Zunft hat genau soviel Ahnung von WoW, wie die Nerds hier (och man,nun fühlt euch nicht alle angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vom RL.


----------



## Ki1jaeden (20. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhAGBnBj5E...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ...feature=related


----------



## Drokomur (20. November 2008)

Also... 
Normalerweise halt ich mich ja aus sowas raus... aber naja.
Zuerst einmal möchte ich feststellen, dass WoW keine Sucht sein kann.(PUNKT) Man kann es höchstens zu einer machen, indem man sich an das Game verliert!
Ich möchte nicht abstreiten wie hoch das Suchtpotenzial dieses Spiels ist, aber in Endeffekt kann, wie schon in vielen Posts vorher gesagt, Alles eine Sucht sein.
Es kommt lediglich darauf an, was der Nutzer damit macht. Spielt er jeden Tag mehrere Stunden kann das Sucht sein. Es kann aber auch einfach nur sein, dass er aus "Langeweile" spielt, weil seine Freundin gerade auf Arbeit ist, seine Freunde auch grad keine Zeit haben oder einfach nur weil er Lust drauf hat! Geht dieses Verhalten dann allerdings soweit, dass man seine Freunde, Freundin/Freund und/oder Familie belügt, weil man spielen will("Du Schatz, mir gehts heute nicht gut, wollen wir nicht lieber morgen was machen?"), aber genau weiß, dass der belogene niemals Verständnis dafür hätte, dann ist das ganz klar ein Anzeichen einer Sucht!

Und ihr könnt mir glauben wenn ich sage, dass ich da aus Erfahrung spreche.
Meine damalige Droge war zwar nicht WoW, aber auch ein Game (GuildWars).
Mein Tag bestand aus aufstehen, am Rechner frühstücken, während man schon mal eingeloggt hat, dann ca 15-18Std zocken, ab ins Bett und am nächsten Tag dasselbe.
Unnötig zu sagen, dass ich mein Freundin verloren hab, damals in der Schule extrem abgesackt bin und ein Großteil meiner eigentlichen RL-Freunde nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben wollte!

Zum Glück hab ich mir nich mein ganzes Hirn weggezockt und bin irgendwann mal aufgeacht und hab gesehen, dass das wirklich krankhaft ist/war, was ich da abgezogen habe. Also Spiel deinstalliert, Router nem bekannten zur sicheren Verwahrung gegeben und einfach mal wieder nach draußen gegangen.

Heute spiele ich immer sehr gerne, auch WoW, aber nur wenn ich grade nichts anderes zu tun habe. Sobald ein Freund oder meine Freundin sich melden, sofort Rechner aus und was mit denjenigen unternehmen.

Allen denen es vielleicht ähnlich geht, kann ich nur sagen: "Machts richtig oder lasst es!" <- natürlich aufs aufhören bezogen.
Löscht eure Chars und kündigt euren Acc., gebt euren Rechner weg, gebt euren Router weg oder sonstwas. UND VOR ALLEM! Sucht euch mehrere(!!) andere beschäftigungen, kramt mal wieder die Gitarre ausm Keller, geht mal wieder Fahrrad fahren oder sonstwas, versteift euch nur nicht wieder auf eine einzige Sache!



Anmerkung: Dieser Post soll niemanden belehren und ich will auch bitte kein Mitleid oder sonst irgendwas, Mir ist es im Grunde egal, was andere mit ihrem Leben anfangen. Wollte einfach nur mal meine Geschichte dazu erzählen.


----------



## Pitysplash (20. November 2008)

Was lustig ist, gleich unter dem Beitrag, ist ein Link um sich das Spiel zu kaufen ;D


----------



## Ki1jaeden (20. November 2008)

Drokomur schrieb:


> Also...
> Normalerweise halt ich mich ja aus sowas raus... aber naja.
> Zuerst einmal möchte ich feststellen, dass WoW keine Sucht sein kann.(PUNKT) Man kann es höchstens zu einer machen, indem man sich an das Game verliert!
> Ich möchte nicht abstreiten wie hoch das Suchtpotenzial dieses Spiels ist, aber in Endeffekt kann, wie schon in vielen Posts vorher gesagt, Alles eine Sucht sein.
> ...



du hast schon recht aber wenn man in einer ini ist kann man halt nicht direckt sagen OK ICH MUSS WEG CU das braucht seine zeit sonst hast in wow nix verloren sry aber ist so darum zock ich lieber was anderes wo man schnell davon gehn kann z.b cod4 spiel ich 1-2 stunden am tag und kann abstellen wann ich will und muss anderen ihren spielspass nicht verderben


----------



## Drokomur (20. November 2008)

Natürlich, wenn ich grad inner Ini bin, mach ich auch nich einfach f4, aber sobald ich da fertig bin, gehts ab!
und meistens weiss man doch so in etwa, wie lange man noch zeit, hat bis man irgendwo hin will/muss!


----------



## Sprite13 (20. November 2008)

WoW kann durchaus süchtig machen aber wer würde das hier auch zugeben ? Es ist allgemein sehr schwer sich selber immer aus einem subjektiven Blickwinkel aus zu sehen. Ich denke das WoW für manche Menschen die gleiche Wirkung wie Drogen hat. Es lässt sie ihr reales Leben vergessen. Leider kehrt dieses immer wieder zurück und das einzige Mittel dagegen ist natürlich das weiterspielen. Klar WoW ist keine Droge sondern ein Spiel das eine Verhaltensstörung auslöst. Neulich erst habe ich ein Drogenseminar hinter mich gebracht und auch die Computerspielsucht wurde behandelt. Deshalb denk ich kann ich auch mal was konstruktives schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider sehen viele Menschen zu oft angebliche "fach" Sendungen mit "Experten" und so denken viele Menschen das der größte Teil der PC spieler ( insbesondere WoW Spieler ) süchtig wäre. Vor allem die Tatsache das man mit anderen Spielern zusammen spielt bringt viele dazu ihre virtuellen Freunde den richtigen überzuordnen


----------



## -Zirâ- (20. November 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Einige hier haben sicher schon mal den Einloggtext von WOW gelesen  "MAN SOLL ALLES MASSEN GENIESSEN, SOGAR WORLD OF WARCRAFT.
> 
> Nun wie ist das Wort MASSEN zu verstehen?



nur das "massen" große Mengen sind und  das was Blizz meint maße sind....also mäßige Mengen

damit würde es heißen :

Man sollte alles in maßen genießen, sogar World of Warcraft"

B2T:

Mein Gott ich spiel auch gerne WoW  trotzdem mach ich meine Ausbildung, hab in der Berufsschule gute Noten und bin auch sonst relativ ....normal....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (20. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören




also ich würde mal sagen, dass du die wesentlichen teile des berichtes nicht gelesen hast. wen juckt das geschwafel über krieg und schlitzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ging da wohl eher um die sucht. 

also ich finde den bericht recht gut geschrieben und würde diese aussagen unterschreiben. nur bei den 20 std. musste ich leicht schmunzeln, weil ich gestern noch einen thread gelesen haben, in dem die meisten spieler jenseits der 30 std./woche waren. man sollte sich auch selber hinterfragen, ob man bereits der sucht erlegen ist.

ich spiele 5 bis maximal (selten) 10 std. in der woche (an 2-3 abenden), was hier im verhältnis lächerlich klingt. jedoch selbst ich, der mit frau und 2 kindern ein relativ "normales" leben führt, würde behaupten, dass ich mit meinen drang ständig spielen zu müssen, bereits süchtig bin. mir fehlt etwas, wenn ich mal eine woche nicht zocke. also wenn ich doch entzugserscheinungen habe, bin ich süchtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich sage immer: "leben und leben lassen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (20. November 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Finde den Bericht voll treffend, ist leider wahr, und wer es nicht wahrhaben will, dem werden eines Tages schon mal die Augen aufgerissen werden, wenn sie im Real leben, mal sowas von unten sind, dann nützt ihnen nen stufe 80ig Char mit Legendärem mist nix.
> 
> Ich sag immer lieber im Real leben Epische Sachen verdienen und aufbauen als in dieser Virtual-Welt.
> Dieses Spiel ist unterhaltsam wenn man es nicht übertreibt, aber mit dem Mass der Dinge ist das halt so ne sache.
> ...




Genau, lasst uns doch einfach alle unsere Hobbys vergessen und gehen unser Leben lang arbeiten und gaaanz ganz viel Geld verdienen womit wir dann überhaupt nix mehr anfangen können, weil wir ja keine Hobbys mehr haben weil wir immernur arbeiten gehen. 

Die meisten die solche "Thesen" aufstellen können nicht weiter als bis zum Tellerrand sehen..


----------



## biene maya (20. November 2008)

Euch fallen auch keine neuen Beiträge mehr ein-
oh nein halt hab ja ganz das Thema des heutigen Tages vergessen
Frauendiskriminierung in WoW-ich musste fast kotzen-ürg


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. November 2008)

das is wieder son 0815 beitrag  a la  alle wow spieler sind suchtis ....
les dir mal die bilder überschriften zum artikel durch ...daran merkt man das die keine ahnung haben ... 
ich zitiere : 
Mit der richtigen Rüstung erstrahlt Ihr Held... ... und schindet ordentlich* Eindruck* bei den* weiblichen Charakteren*.

zitat ende ....
also das is mir bis jetz noch nie passiert xD
wahrscheinlich sollte ich mir glühlampen in die rüstung einbauen lassen um mehr eindruck bei weiblichen charakteren zu holen -.-
omfg ^^


----------



## cazimir (20. November 2008)

Mich ärgert es nicht, dass WoW als Droge hingestellt wird, mich ärgert es, dass das Thema Sucht so plattgetreten wird.

Ja wer eine Zigarette am Tag raucht ist irgendwie süchtig und wer ein Bier am Tag trinkt ist auch irgendwie süchtig. Aber das sind alles Formen von Sucht, die keine großen Probleme hervorrufen. Leider wird aber über diese Form von Sucht am meisten in den Medien geschrieben und das ganze Thema plattgetreten.

Echte Suchtprobleme sind für mich solche, bei denen eine Person ihren Verpflichtungen nicht mehr nachkommt und mit unter sogar körperliche Schäden davon trägt. Probleme wo eine Existenz zerstört wird.

Leider lernen die meisten Heranwachsenden, durch diesen ganzen Medientomult, das Thema Sucht nur noch von dieser lächerlichen "1 Kippe" "1 Bier" "2-3Std. WoW" kennen und verlieren somit die Angst oder vielmehr den Respekt davor.

Ich ertappe mich selbst schon dabei, dass ich lache, wenn ich das Wort Sucht höre. Das ist traurig ....

Man sollte eine gewisse Ehrfurcht vor diesen ernsthaften Thema haben und es nicht so platttreten wie es uns die Medien vormachen.


----------



## cazimir (20. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Warum werden solche die Egoshooter, Strategie und Racing -spiele nicht als suchtis bezeichnet?



Weil das schon die Amokläufer, Amokfahrer und Asiaten sind.

Sorry den musste ich los lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Massenmedien sind schon ein toller Kasperverein.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. November 2008)

Sty schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich nehm ja meine tägliche Dosis World of Warcraft intravenös.
> 
> Für unterwegs hab ich meist noch ein handliches Portiönchen WoW eingerollt zwischen Longpaper und Tabak.
> 
> ...



Mal wieder köstlich gelacht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



by the way: Ich bin Lebenssüchtig ... ich will einfach nicht sterben ... liebe Gesellschaft therapiert mich --- !!

@ cazimir: Ja, das Wort "Sucht" wird von den Medien gerne aufgegriffen und unglaublich ausgebaut - so etwas lesen viele gerne, gemäß dem Motto: "Ihh schau mal -  der passt nicht in unser Heile- Welt- alles wird- gut- und- ist schön und toll- schema" "ICH" bin da ja ganz  anders - immer politisch korrekt die Hacken zusammenschlagen .. jaja so sind viele " Danke ihr Massenmedien, für die tolle Aufklärung --- :-/


----------



## Thrainan (20. November 2008)

Der Artikel ist nicht grade als journalistische Höchstleistung zu betrachten. Da wird behauptet tausende Spieler wären süchtig. Eine seriöse Qulee? Fehlanzeige. 
Statt dessen das beispiel an einem EInzelbeispiel hochzihen, aber sicherlich. Das ist ähnlich sinnvoll, wie die Behauptung alle MarylinManson Fans wären amokläufer, weil der Amokläufer von Columbine das gehört hat. 
Die Behauptungen man müsste WoW zu "einem wesentlichen Teil" seines Lebens machen um etwas zu erreichen ist auch nur eins, eine billige Ausrede. 
Wenn ich wenig zeit hab und raiden will, verzichte ich halt auf 4 Twinks und sorry, kaufe mir von mir aus Gold vom Chinaman (was ich nicht tue).
Diese "süchtigen" haben doch vor allem deswegen ein Problem, weil in ihrem Privatleben irgendwas nicht richtig läuft. Jetzt gibt es Warcraft und man flüchtet sich dahin. Was hätten diese Menschen vor 10 Jahren gemacht? Statt dessen saufen, drogen oder vieleicht depresiv werden? Vieleicht hätten sich ihre Probleme auch gelöst, man  weis es nicht. Und über reine Spekulationen wird man wohl nicht hinauskommen. Der Therapie-Mitarbeiter sagt selber in dem Artikel, die "süchtigen" hätten Probleme bei der Sozialkompetenz. Jetzt mus ich aber sagen, das ich da ein anderes Spiel spiele als dort beschrieben. In meiner Gilde, in meinem Raid wird grade auf solche Wert gelegt. Und auch wenn ich mich jetzt selbst lobe, bei dem ein oder anderen jüngeren wie älteren Spieler haben wir schon kleinere charackerliche Verbesserungen gesehen. 
Das Spiel ist nur so schlimm oder gut, wie die Leute mit dennen ich dort meine Zeit verbringe.


----------



## Camô (20. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> GZ zur selbst Quote!
> Der account hat ursprünglich meinem Onkel gehört der ihn aber nichtmehr gebraucht hatt und so ist er jetzt mir.
> Würde den namen ja gerne ändern geht ja aber net.


Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne dich nun auch schon ne zeitlang und ich dachte ich rede mit Jemandem in etwa meinem Alter (bin 21). Hab mich aber immer wegen deiner Dummheit gefragt, wie diese 22-jährige Person mit diesem "Intellekt" wohl aussehen mag ...

... tja, jetzt weiß ich mit wem ich es zu tun habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da fällt mir doch glatt dieses lustige Zitat hier aus dem Forum ein, in dem jemand sowas ähnliches schrieb wie: "War das wieder nur heiße Luft? Trete ich einem Kind in den Schritt, während ich jemand Erwachsenes erwarte?"

Ich weiß, der ist anders und besser, würde mich über eine Korrektur freuen, denn mal ehrlich, der Nagel trifft Neo auf den Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hahaha ich lach morgen drüber.


----------



## LaLeX (20. November 2008)

ich darf gestehen, ich stehe in der schwebe... ab und zu, wenn ich nicht ganz auf der höhe oder in gedanken versunken bin, assosiiere ich relativ oft dinge mit sachverhalten aus wow, wohlgemerkt nur geistig und ich registriere es auc hnoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner meinung nach hat WoW einen Suchtfaktor, allerdings ist dieser nicht größer als der von CS oder WAR usw... die realen Drogen sind um längen schlimmer...


deshalb: Holt eure Freunde nach Azeroth, aber geht auch mal mit ihnen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich finde das Thema "macht WoW süchtig" ist jetzt bestimmt schon zwei oder drei Wochen vernachlässigt worden.
Wird Zeit für ein Revival (außer natürlich es interessiert keinen mehr oder die Mods verzieren den Thread mit einem formschönen roten Kreuz)

Und da man über sich selber ja nie genug erfahren kann, delektiert man sich doch gerne an solch formidablen Elaboraten wie diesem hier. (Focus online von heute, Keylogger daher keiner)

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/in...aid_413690.html

Ach ja, das schöne bei Focus online, man kann auch Leserkommentare schreiben ohne registriert zu sein (geht aber dort über die Red.)

Ich meine onlinesexsüchtig zu sein geht ja noch, aber mit zu unterstellen, Kritik per Knopfdruck zu ignorieren, das ist nicht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Warum kann ich Focus online nicht auf ignore setzen...Mist)


----------



## shikki (3. Juli 2009)

hahaha, vielen dank. seiten wie spiegel- und focus-online versüssen mir doch immer wieder den tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juli 2009)

am anfang des artikels ist es noch ein psychater. wahrscheinlich einer der sich wichtig machen will. 

denn die humboldt-uni (berlin) hat das gegenteil festgestellt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Studie-Inte.../meldung/141444


und alles als sucht zu bezeichnen was menschen etwas häufiger machen ist doch wohl auch nicht die lösung. aber so kann man therapieren und geld verdienen ...


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

Wie geil ist dass denn???

Zitat Focus: Neuerdings gebe es jedoch auch einen Trend zur Recherchesucht. Die Betroffenen geben einen Begriff in eine Suchmaske ein und verlieren sich dann im Internet. „Sie wollen Informationen zum Buchdruck im 19. Jahrhundert und landen beim Paarungsverhalten neukaledonischer Delfine.“

Öhrchen? Ich geh dich mal ordentlich "durchgooglen" mal schauen wo ich lande! oO

Übrigens! Wenn dir der Artikel nicht gefällt, dann schreib doch einfach ne E-Mail in der du behauptest: "Ich habe gehört auf der FocusSeite sind anstössige Bilder wegen denen man Seiten sperrt!"

Mal schauen wie lang man dann noch drauf kommt! oO


----------



## Thalema (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler, Ohrensammler .... 

... da hast du ja eine schöne Katastrophe bei mir angerichtet, als du mich auf den Artikel hinwiest. 

Ich bin von meiner Arbeit her gezwungen, 8 bis 10 Stunden online zu sein, Daten und News abzufragen, zu googeln und völlig sinnfreie Emails zu beantworten. Ist das dann auch Sucht? Kann ich meine Firma wegen Anfixens verklagen ? Immerhin mache ich das, seit es BTX gibt. Gehen die Therapiekosten dann auf BG-Kosten? 

Fragen über Fragen, auf denen ich wahrscheinlich nur im Netz eine Anwort finden dürfte, wenn es nicht recherchesüchtig machen würde ... 

Völlig verzweifelt und sich nach Garadar zu einer Ruhepause zurückziehend

Thalema


----------



## Larmina (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (3. Juli 2009)

tjoa, ich muss leider sagen dass ich dem artikel weitestgehend zustimmen kann bzw. nachvollziehen kann worum es da geht.



> Laut Bätzing sind etwa drei Prozent aller Internetnutzer abhängig und verbringen in ihrer Freizeit mehr als zehn Stunden täglich im Internet. Infolge litten die Sozialkontakte, die Konfliktfähigkeit bei den Betroffenen sinke, ebenso das Kommunikationsvermögen.



10 stunden ist ein wenig hoch gegriffen finde ich, aber für schüler, studenten, arbeitssuchende, hausfrauen- bzw. männer usw. sicher machbar. den rest kennt jeder: termine absagen oder umlegen wegen raid, partys verfrüht verlassen um noch n stündchen ruf zu farmen, telefon ignorieren wegen bossfight, etc. haben sicher die meisten schon gemacht. ich auch.



> „Die Mitstreiter sind den süchtigen Spielern egal, für sie steht das Spiel im Vordergrund.“ Durchschnittlich spielten sie sechs Stunden am Tag.



das erste kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. ich spiele meistens mit gildenleuten, mit denen ich dann auch im TS bin. 6h passt schon in etwa. man ist um 17.00 - 18.00 von der arbeit zu hause, isst nen happen (vorm pc) und daddelt dann fröhlich bis 23.00/0.00.



> „Sie wollen Kontakte, die man kontrollieren kann“, erklärt der Psychologe. Seinem Rollenspiel-Partner müsse man nicht direkt in die Augen schauen, „da ist die Mattscheibe dazwischen“. Außerdem könne man die Kritik anderer Menschen per Knopfdruck ignorieren. Gleichzeitig erlebten die isolierten Spieler in der virtuellen Welt Erfolgsmomente, die sie sonst nicht hätten.



genau so ist es! nervt mich jemand packe ich ihn auf igno oder geige ihm die meinung ... was ich im RL nie tun würde. und klar, genieße ich ingame-erfolge. bei den blöden standard 9 to 5-job gibts ja sonst nicht viel zu feiern/lachen.

fazit: weiß nicht ob ich selbst richtig süchtig bin oder einfach nur gerade ehrlich drauf bin. da ich nen normalen vollzeitjob und nen großen bekanntenkreis, den ich häufig treffe, würde ich mich wohl eher als "mittelüchtig" bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. die neue therapieform finde ich gut, denn ein bekannter von mir war kürzlich mal richtig daneben von WoW aber eine anständige therapieform gibt es wohl (leider) bisher nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2009)

also ich finde den Artikel relativ objektiv geschrieben.es wird nicht geschrieben das die Onlinesüchtigen gleichzeitig auch onlinesexsüchtig sind und es wurde auch nicht behauptet das onlinspielesucht automatisch zu gewalt führt, was in vielen anderen Berichten an der Tagesordnung steht...
ich finde den Artikel vielmehr zu 100% richtig und finde es auch notwendig in unserem online-Zeitalter mehr für Spielsüchtige zu tun.es gibt halt immer mehr davon die sich durch ihre Sucht isolieren...
ihr könnt mich jetzt zuflamen,aber wenn ich an die Zeit von vor 10 Jahren denke,da war onlinesucht in jedweder Form so selten wie ein zweiköpfiger Mensch...


----------



## Yarom (3. Juli 2009)

Andere Formen der Computerspielsucht sind nach Müllers Angaben die Online-Kaufsucht oder die Online-Sexsucht. Neuerdings gebe es jedoch auch einen Trend zur Recherchesucht. Die Betroffenen geben einen Begriff in eine Suchmaske ein und verlieren sich dann im Internet. „Sie wollen Informationen zum Buchdruck im 19. Jahrhundert und landen beim Paarungsverhalten neukaledonischer Delfine.“ 

Haha so geil wie kann man die denn noch für voll nehmen? Selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Juli 2009)

Außerdem könne man die Kritik anderer Menschen per Knopfdruck ignorieren. Gleichzeitig erlebten die isolierten Spieler in der virtuellen Welt Erfolgsmomente, die sie sonst nicht hätten. 

Tja, wo sie recht haben......


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Richtig Süchtigen sind die meisten Mitstreiter wirklich egal.
Zu Pre-BC war ich auchn bisschen süchtig.. Zumindest hab ich jede Chance genützt in den Bwl zu kommen, weil mir nur noch meine T2-Schultern gefehlt habn. Ich bin auch immer Naxx mitgedackelt. Und wenn in der MC- oder BWLGruppe mal kaum Jäger oder Hexer dabei warn, bin ich sofort mit dem Twink mitgesprungen.

Klar, gab es auch in der damaligen Raidgilde Onlinefreunde die mir nicht egal warn. Ich hab sogar nem schlechten Druiden"kumpel" Wille Arlokks überlassen, weil er irgendwie immer Pech mit den drops hatte. Obwohl ich den Stab immer selber habn wollte.. 5 Wochen später oder so hatte ich ihn dann auch.

Aber viele andere warn mir einfach egal.
Ich hab zB den Stab von Ossirian mit meiner Twinkhexe erwürfelt - ich hätte ihn aber auch nem Mainchar überlassen können. Hab ich nicht eingesehn. Aufs Motto "ich geh hier gleich lang mit wie du - ich hab gleich viel anrecht". Isn Druide im Raid ausgefallen undn Priester invinted worden, war ich mehr als froh drüber. Da wars auch nicht so dass man den selben Klassen bei ner Krankheit ne schnelle Genesung wünschte, sondern dass man froh war, wenn sie nochn paar Tage länger krank warn.

Zu BC hab ich WoW dann fast ein halbes Jahr gekündigt.
Und seitdem spiele ich in familiären Gilden. Wir gehn gildenintern zB die Mount- und Haustierbosse abfarmen - und wenn mir jemand was wegwürfelt, freu ich mich sogar für den. Mensch, bekomm ichs halt ein paar Wochen oder Monate später, was scherts mich (:


----------



## Larmina (3. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ihr könnt mich jetzt zuflamen,aber wenn ich an die Zeit von vor 10 Jahren denke,da war onlinesucht in jedweder Form so selten wie ein zweiköpfiger Mensch...


Gab es vor zehn Jahren schon Internet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil nach etwas süchtig sein, dass es nicht gibt geht ja ned


----------



## Pointsdingen (3. Juli 2009)

Also wenn wir das mal objektiv betrachten könnte man das so sehen. 

Süchtige oder Suchtgefährdete behaupten immer, Sie seien nicht süchtig, machen sich darüber lustig und streiten eine bestehende Gefahr ab. 

Na? Wem fällt was auf? Kleiner Tipp:

Die Community hat ein gewisses Verhalten hier ;-)


Also ich für meinen Teil bin nicht abhängig. Sowas gibts doch auch garnicht. Man stelle sich da nur mal vor:

Ein Spiel bestimmt den Alltag - das ist doch lächerlich  xD


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Wird jetzt eigentlich alles aufgebauscht was irgendein Politiker irgendwo irgendwann mal zum Besten gibt? 

Keine Kritik am TE, aber wayne interessiert eigentlich irgendeine dahergelaufene, warscheinlich auch noch selbst ernannte, SPD Suchtbeauftragte?


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es wird nicht geschrieben das die Onlinesüchtigen gleichzeitig auch onlinesexsüchtig sind ....



Das hast du übrigens recht, der Zusammenhang war nur eine kleine Gehässigkeit meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich will nicht sagen, dass die Suchtproblematik besteht oder nicht besteht, ich finde es nur immer wieder amüsant wie doch recht komplexe Zusammenhänge in solchen Kurzartikeln zu klebrigen Klischeehäufchen gerinnen.


----------



## Crowser19 (3. Juli 2009)

Genau! Internet verbieten, macht ja Süchtig... Spiele verbieten das macht ja Kriminell... Fernsehn erst recht bei den ganzen Action-serien wie Alarm für Cobra 11 spielt man am ende wohl noch selbst Autobahnpolizei und beschlagnahmt irgendwelche Autos.^^

Es lebe der Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Juli 2009)

Neueste Erkenntnisse des Focus Online Magazins:

"Bauern im Hochsauerland installierten kürzlich Flipper-Automaten in Kuhställen. Ersten Berichten zufolge geben die Kühe zwar kaum noch Milch, holen dafür aber jede Menge Freispiele!", so ein Reporter...

Tja, ich bin auch süchtig: Nikotin und Koffein. Spielsüchtig vllt. auch. Aber weder bin ich 10 Std. online am Stück, noch sind irgendwelche sozialen Kontakte abgerissen.

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Zirkus und dem Bundestag?


Im Zirkus reden die Clowns nicht!


@ Frau von der Leyen: Wer so viele Kinder hat, sollte sich mit ihnen beschäftigen und nicht 8 std. am Tag im Bundeszirkus abhängen, das verwirrt den Verstand....

..huch, ist ja schon passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pointsdingen (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hast du übrigens recht, der Zusammenhang war nur eine kleine Gehässigkeit meinerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich. Die reimen sich immer einen zurecht.


----------



## discotiiia (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen, dass die Suchtproblematik besteht oder nicht besteht, ich finde es nur immer wieder amüsant wie doch recht komplexe Zusammenhänge in solchen Kurzartikeln zu klebrigen Klischeehäufchen gerinnen.




Da muss ich dir recht geben, ein Wort das unsere Medien völlig abhanden gekommen zu sein scheint ist KONTEXT. Eigentlich nicht unerheblich dieses kleine Wort.


----------



## Mordo77 (3. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gab es vor zehn Jahren schon Internet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, gabs schon, sonst könnte ich ja nicht schon so lange süchtig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gab es vor zehn Jahren schon Internet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Internet ist aus dem ARPANET (1969) des US-Verteidigungsministeriums heraus entstanden. Zuerst wurden nur Universitäten und Forschungseinrichtungen miteinander vernetzt um so schneller Daten zu transferieren (die Post trödelt da hinten etwas...)

So richtig in Rollen kam das Internet dann mit Mosaic, dem ersten Grafikbrowser, denn man 1993 gratis herunterladen durfte. Innovativ war damals das sogenannte WWW (WorldWide Web), das 1989 im CERN (Genf) entwickelt wurde und zusammen mit Mosaic kam.

Gehen wir also vom ersten WWW aus, so entstand das Internet (wie wir es uns vorstellen) vor gut 16 Jahren. Geben wir 3 Jahre fürs süchtig werden dazu... 13 Jahre, japp... man konnte vor 10 Jahren schon süchtig werden.

Ps'
Die Sexsucht ist mir lieber, weil man da meist nicht alleine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (3. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das Internet ist aus dem ARPANET (1969) des US-Verteidigungsministeriums heraus entstanden. Zuerst wurden nur Universitäten und Forschungseinrichtungen miteinander vernetzt um so schneller Daten zu transferieren (die Post trödelt da hinten etwas...)
> 
> So richtig in Rollen kam das Internet dann mit Mosaic, dem ersten Grafikbrowser, denn man 1993 gratis herunterladen durfte. Innovativ war damals das sogenannte WWW (WorldWide Web), das 1989 im CERN (Genf) entwickelt wurde und zusammen mit Mosaic kam.
> 
> ...


1. mal danke für die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Naja Onlinesexsucht ist vermutlich den ganzen Tag auf schmuddelseiten zu sein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (3. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn der Artikel wirklich realtitätsfern ist - 

machen sich doch ein Haufen Leute hier was vor.

Mal ein par dumme Fragen:
Ab wann ist man denn online süchtig ? 
Ist es normal dass hier einige den kompletten Sommer vorm PC "versiffen",
statt ihr Freizeit mit Grillen am Baggersee mit Freunden zu verbringen ?
Praktisch jeden Tag mehrere Stunden WoW spielen ist normal - weil
man dafür ja dann eben weniger Fernsehen schaut ? (und das beinhaltet
nicht mal die restlichen online Aktivitäten, wie surfen, e-mails, ICQ, etc)

Also ich spiele auch gerne am PC, aber im Sommer oder für
echte Aktivitäten (wie zB Sport) bleibt die KIste aus.
Meinen WoW acc hab ich vor 2 Wochen gekündigt - den schalt ich
im Herbst wieder frei, wenn es draussen anfängt so richt ungemütlich zu 
werden und wenn es Spass macht gemütlich mit Kaffee vorm PC abzuhängen...
Und ich weiss aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, man spielt - selbst
wenn man auf sein Spielpensum achtet - immer mehr und länger als
man es eigentlich vor hatte.

Aber wie gesagt - ich denke viele machen sich hier was vor und haben
jedes Mass an Verhältnismässigkeit verloren.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] ... oder die Mods verzieren den Thread mit einem formschönen roten Kreuz)



Alternativ fügen sie ihn auch einfach mit einem schon bestehenden Thread zusammen.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Die Sexsucht ist mir lieber, weil man da meist nicht alleine ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich glaube wer das nicht bedenkenlos unterschreibt ist tatsächlich onlinesüchtig oder eben noch nicht alt genug (unter einem gewissen Alter würd ich mir aber umgekehrt wieder Gedanken machen wenn es jemand unterschreibt!^^)

Aber dort sollte man dann doch etwas mehr Verantwortung zeigen und nicht farmen wie ein Weltmeister! Sonst wird aus Spaß Ernst! Und irgendwann kommt Ernst dann in die Schule! Ja da ist das dann nicht mehr so einfach mit Realmwechseln oder Namen ändern! 

Da muß man dann schon dazu stehen was man gemacht hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Noxiel 

und ich dachte schon der Thread wurde mal wieder gekillt bevor ich den "Antwort hinzufügen"Button erreicht habe! oO


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler, nettes Fundstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, dass die Menschen irgend ein "Konsumgut" als Schuldigen für eine Sucht bezeichnen. Spätestens seit der Zeit der Aufklärung sollte es dem rational erwachsenen Menschen bewusst sein, dass Sucht ein Verhaltensmuster ist, das ein unbefriedigtes Bedürfnis mit einem ungeeigneten Substitut zu erfüllen versucht. Oder etwas einfacher ausgedrückt: Dem Süchtigen ist es völlig wurst, ob er nun Tabletten, Alkohol, Fernsehen, Internet oder all die anderen Dinge "konsumiert", um sein Bedürfnis zu stillen. Und fällt das eine Gut weg, nimmt er ein anderes.

Nicht das Internet ist schuld an einer Sucht, sondern das menschliche Verhalten. Nicht WOW ist an einer Sucht schuld, sondern der Konsument. Das Konsumgut in seiner Verfügbarkeit einzuschränken hat keinerlei nützliche Auswirkung (wie wir ja aus dem ganzen Drogenschwarzhandel wissen...). Wer süchtig ist, hat in seinem Leben ein bestimmtes Defizit, das mit dem eigentlichen Konsumgut meist in keiner oder nur schwacher Relation steht.<

Solch eine Berichterstattung finde ich einfach nur bedauerlich.


----------



## Nahan (3. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alternativ fügen sie ihn auch einfach mit einem schon bestehenden Thread zusammen.



Na toll - und da ist man gerade im anderen Thread am antworten und kann dies nicht tun, weil der andere Thread nicht mehr existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wozu ich eigentlich was sagen wollte:


> „Sie wollen Informationen zum Buchdruck im 19. Jahrhundert und landen beim Paarungsverhalten neukaledonischer Delfine.“
> 
> Haha so geil wie kann man die denn noch für voll nehmen? Selten so gelacht wink.gif



Ganz ehrlich? Ist mir auch schon passiert - da interessiert mich ein mathematisches Problem, ich such das, dieses führt mich auf ein weiteres, welches mich dann auf eine bestimmte Person hinweist. Diese Person ist dann beispielsweise in einem bestimmten Umfeld aufgewachsen und eh man sich versieht landet man beim zweiten Weltkrieg - kann man beliebig weiterspinnen, aber vom Prinzip her ist sowas sicher jedem schon mal passiert, dass man nach irgendwas schaut und plötzlich ganz woanders landet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

ich versteh nicht wie man von WoW süchtig werden kann...hab jetzt glaub ich ca 3 1/2 jahre gespielt und in der zeit hatte ich nie wirklich anzeichen süchtig zu sein...ich hab zwar vllt mal kurz dran gedacht wie ich jetzt diese doofe axt aus hdb hc bekomme aber auch nur wenn mir verdammt langweilig war...in den  letzten monaten hats mir dann auch  einfach keinen spaß mehr gemacht deswegen hab ich vor 1-2 monaten(weiß es nicht mehr genau) meinen acc gekündigt und ich muß sagn ich vermisse nix..anstatt das ich jetzt 3 stunden mit meinem dämlichen mammut/elefanten durch dala reite und den /2 zuspamme kann ich jetzt mal was produktives machen wie z.b. wohnung aufräumen oder so...


----------



## Super PePe (3. Juli 2009)

zur gleichschaltung der sucht fällt mir doch das ein:

http://w1.kunstnet.org/12752/bdm-braun-1-_.jpg (bitte selbst klickern (ist etwas gross)
(2007 - Zürich - Serie: Führerschein Titel: Mutter)


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ist mir auch schon passiert - da interessiert mich ein mathematisches Problem, ich such das, dieses führt mich auf ein weiteres, welches mich dann auf eine bestimmte Person hinweist. Diese Person ist dann beispielsweise in einem bestimmten Umfeld aufgewachsen und eh man sich versieht landet man beim zweiten Weltkrieg - kann man beliebig weiterspinnen, aber vom Prinzip her ist sowas sicher jedem schon mal passiert, dass man nach irgendwas schaut und plötzlich ganz woanders landet.




Jup. Das nennt man Surfen. Im Internet blättern ohne bestimmtes Ziel. Kenn ich gut.

Wenn ich aber Recherche betreibe, suche ich eine bestimmte Information zu einem bestimmten Verwendungszweck. Und wenn ich meine Info gefunden habe, gehts wieder zurück zu der eigentlichen Sache, die mich beschäftigt, bzw. wegen der ich überhaup die Recherche gemacht habe. Insofern ist der im Artikel verwendete Begriff von Recherchesucht ohnehin hinfällig. Darunter fällt vielleicht einer meiner Ex-Dozenten, der selbst in einer stinknormalen Powerpoint-Präsentation auf Quellennachweisen bestand, so dass jeweils ne halbe Seite voll war voller Nachweisen und keiner mehr kapierte, worums im Vortrag ging.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alternativ fügen sie ihn auch einfach mit einem schon bestehenden Thread zusammen.



Eure möglichen Handlungsalternativen sind doch Legion und daher einfach nicht in ihre Gänze vorhersehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt natürlich aber in unser unermesslichen Güte haben wir die Suchfunktion für alle User freigegeben und den Gebrauch von Wildcards erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (3. Juli 2009)

Im dem Beitrag finde ich alles richtig gemacht...
Aber das da unter dann steht als Werbung:"Jetzt World of Warcraft online bestellen bei amazon.de" oder sowas,dass ist ja dann auch doof.


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Was mich daran anpissed ist schon die Überschrift. Sie lassen es wieder darstellen, als ob man nur von WoW süchtig werden könnte und genau deshalb sind WoW Spieler so verachtet. Ganz im Ernst, wenn ich mich an meiner Schule morgen hinstellen würde und sagen würde "ja, ich spiele WoW", dann hätte ich 2 Tage später keine Freunde mehr, so schlimm ist der Ruf des Spiel, und das verldanken wir den Medien. Man kann genauso von War, AoC oder HdrO abhängig werden, genauso von Counterstrike, CoD oder den Sims. Warum muss immer WoW seinen Kopf hinhalten???


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Zitat aus dem Bericht: "So auch Markus K.: Zwanzig Stunden jede Woche spielt er in der virtuellen Welt voller Action. Selbst sieht er sich nicht als abhängig. Die Realität ist anders und entspricht der eines Drogenabhängigen."

Wtf, bei 20 Stunden ist man doch net süchtig oO ????? Allein wenn man 3 Tage die Woche Abends raidet übersteigt man diese Zeit. Ich raide 3-4mal die Woche Abends 4-5 Stunden und farme vorher eine Stunde Buffmats. Macht mich das jetzt süchtig oO Atm habe ich keine Gilde und ich habe nicht den geringsten Bedarf mich einzuloggen, ohne Gesellschaft hab ich kein Bock auf WoW aber glaubt ja nicht das berücksichtigt mal einer.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man kann genauso von War, AoC oder HdrO abhängig werden, genauso von Counterstrike, CoD oder den Sims. Warum muss immer WoW seinen Kopf hinhalten???



Weil wenn jemand schreibt, das man von AoC süchtig werden kann, wäre das ja wohl eher ein Minderheitenproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ernst, man zitiert natürlich das Spiel, welches den meisten Lesern wenigstens irgendwie ein Begriff ist  und das ist nun mal WOW bzw. CS.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juli 2009)

viel schlimmer find ich meine sucht nach essen und trinken. ich halte es keinen tag ohne aus.

ihr kennt es sicher auch: 


da spielt man entspannt ein paar stunden und schon kommen die ersten entzugserscheinungen, der magen knurrt, der mund wird trocken und man muss das spiel unterbrechen um seiner sucht nachzugehen. 

wichtige zeit geht verloren während man exzessiv die nächste mahlzeit zubereitet oder panisch nach etwas trinkbaren sucht um seinen durst
zu stillen.

danach kommt es wieder, dieses gefühl der zufriedenheit, der magen ist endlich ruhig, man fühlt einen wohligen geschmack auf der zunge und
man redet sich ein man könne jeder zeit damit aufhören.

:-)


----------



## wisecracker (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen, wie man nach WoW süchtig werden kann... Gut, es gab schon manche Wochenenden, wo ich durchgezockt habe, aber auch nur, wenn das Wetter schlecht war oder ich sonst nichts vor hatte... Ansonsten gabe ich meinen WoW-Konsum an Wochentagen strikt auf 5 Stunden kontingentiert, von 19-24h, wenngleich dann wirklich jeden Tag... Erst neulich hat mich jemand knapp vor Mitternacht angewhispert, ob ich nicht nach Naxx25 kommen möchte und ich habe abgelehnt, obwohl es da durchaus noch einige Items gäbe, die ich brauchen könnte... Handelt so jemand, der WoW-süchtig ist? Also, ich hab mich jederzeit unter Kontrolle...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (3. Juli 2009)

schade das man Apfel und Birne zu Apfne macht, weil es beides Obst ist.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören


 formulierungen stimmen zu 100%.
wo ist dein problem?
WoW ist  die gefährlichste Droge die in den letzten Jahren entstanden ist, wer das selober nicht einsieht ist warscheinlich selbst süchtig.


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, man sollte WoW schon verbieten, weil viele Leute es als Hobby machen...
Und wenn man schon dabei ist könnte man ja Essen und Trinken auch verbieten, WoW Spieler essen und trinken ja auch, und alle Amokläufer der vergangenen Zeit haben auch gegessen und getrunken!
/ironie off


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, dass die Menschen irgend ein "Konsumgut" als Schuldigen für eine Sucht bezeichnen. Spätestens seit der Zeit der Aufklärung sollte es dem rational erwachsenen Menschen bewusst sein, dass Sucht ein Verhaltensmuster ist, das ein unbefriedigtes Bedürfnis mit einem ungeeigneten Substitut zu erfüllen versucht. Oder etwas einfacher ausgedrückt: Dem Süchtigen ist es völlig wurst, ob er nun Tabletten, Alkohol, Fernsehen, Internet oder all die anderen Dinge "konsumiert", um sein Bedürfnis zu stillen. Und fällt das eine Gut weg, nimmt er ein anderes.
> 
> Nicht das Internet ist schuld an einer Sucht, sondern das menschliche Verhalten. Nicht WOW ist an einer Sucht schuld, sondern der Konsument. Das Konsumgut in seiner Verfügbarkeit einzuschränken hat keinerlei nützliche Auswirkung (wie wir ja aus dem ganzen Drogenschwarzhandel wissen...). Wer süchtig ist, hat in seinem Leben ein bestimmtes Defizit, das mit dem eigentlichen Konsumgut meist in keiner oder nur schwacher Relation steht.<
> 
> Solch eine Berichterstattung finde ich einfach nur bedauerlich.



/sign

Jeder Mensch sollte sich ab und zu hinsetzen und über sein Verhalten im allgemeinen nachdenken. Gerade im Suchtbereich! Spiel ich zuviel? Trink ich zuviel? usw.

Menschen die sowas öfter machen erkennt man daran das sie sich gern als einen Widerspruch in sich selbst sehen. Anders gesagt als ein wenig verrückt. Weil sie eben nicht nur ihre Stärken sehen sondern auch ihre Schwächen. 

Der Vorteil daran ist: Nur wenn man seine Schwächen kennt, kann man was dagegen tun! Das fängt an beim finden, eingestehen und etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.

Jeder Mensch ist in erster Linie selbst für sein Leben verantwortenlich!!

Die Gesetze zum Schutz der Jugend sind deshalb entstanden, weil Jugendliche sich gern selbst überschätzen. Und durch ihren ständig schwankenden Hormonhaushalt in der Pubertät, schnell mal Entscheidungen treffen, die sie im nachhinein dann genauso schnell bereuhen. Oder eben die ganzen Zusammenhänge noch nicht gesehen/erlebt haben. 

Das soll nicht bedeuten, das man mit dem 18. Geburtstag automatisch allwissend ist. Aber irgendwann muß ein Mensch einfach mal die Verantwortung für sein Leben selbst übernehmen, ganz gleich ob er es kann oder nicht.

Gefährlich wird es nur, wenn die Regeln der Eltern oder die Gesetze des Staates immer kleinlicher werden. Und dem, der sie befolgen soll, auch nicht die geringste Möglichkeit gegeben wird, zu verstehen warum das so ist. So werden sie dann doch schnell entkräftet und auch Regeln & Gesetze die tatsächlich Sinnvoll waren, mit Unsinnigen zusammen ignoriert.

Bei älteren Menschen ist es dann meist so, dass sie sich entweder nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigten wollen weil es halt doch "unangenehm" ist oder sie alleine nicht damit umgehen können und Angst haben Schwäche zu zeigen, wenn sie andere um hilfe bitten.


----------



## Noriel (3. Juli 2009)

siehe auch Attacken des Feral Druiden: Zerfleischen, Krallenhieb, Zerfetzen, Zerfleddern , Schreddern .....


----------



## Doomsta (3. Juli 2009)

wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. nach 3 Jahren Dauer-WoW zocken hab ich nen schlußstrich gezogen und seitdem verläuft mein leben wieder "richtig" keine 4-5 stunden WoW am tag mehr, das tut gut. Sollten nicht ein großtteil der Spieler JETZT die notbremse ziehen, habt ihr in 3-4, vllt auch 5 Jahren (wenn die Server offline gehen, oH ja das passier irgendwann, eure ganze Welt ist einfach >>WEG<<)  n echtes Problem und könnt auf 8 jahre verschwendete Lebenszeit zurück blicken. UNd nun flamed mich weil ich euch die Warheit vor Augen halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## inwa (3. Juli 2009)

xD

dieses nervige essen und trinken... 
find ich auch viel schlimmer als das ganze drama das sie um uns armen addicteten gamers machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke es muss jeder für sich entscheiden wieviel und wielang er zocken mag, hauptsache euch erfüllt es und ihr seid glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
egal wie schlecht unser ruf als wowspieler verbreitet ist, egal wie süchtig wir alle wirklich sind, errinnert euch an den ersten Moment wo ihr euch in das game verliebt habt und ihr könnt alle hater hinter euch lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd immer dazustehen, werd nie damit aufhören und werd jede sekunde die ich on bin doppelt genießen für all die menschen da draußen die durch ihre vorurteile  dieses glück leider nie erfahren dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im lovin it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (3. Juli 2009)

Das einzig lustige an der Sache ist , dass sie von der Sucht berichten aber dann ganz unten einen Link von Amazon posten.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich raide 3-4mal die Woche Abends 4-5 Stunden und farme vorher eine Stunde Buffmats. Macht mich das jetzt süchtig


generell gesehen ...ja...
aber es spielen noch andere Faktoren mit rein:wie intensiv ist das Verlangen wieder on zu gehen um wow zu daddeln?kann man ohne Probleme lediglich zwei Woche offline bleiben und nicht wow spielen?ignoriert man wegen einem raid andere soziale Kontakte zu Freunden/Bekannten?ist einem wow oftmals wichtiger als jede andere Aktivität?
man ist nicht zwangsläufig süchtig wenn man ein Hobby intensiv nachgeht,aber in Richtung Sucht geht es wenn man alles andere anfängt auszublenden und jeder Gedanke bei anderen Aktivitäten wieder in dieselbe Richtung driften.
ich denke jeder der ohne Probleme von heute auf morgen mindestens zwei oder drei Wochen mit wow aufhören kann ist nicht gefährdet...alle anderen sollten nicht zu sehr über diesen thread lächeln...


----------



## Kaykon (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich halte das alles für fölligen Schwachsinn ....

mir wurde auch von Freunden, Familie und sogar Lehrern und Ärzten vorgeworfen ich wäre süchtig und müsste dringenst zum Psychologen .... 

und was war ?? Ich habe von selbst mit WoW (vorzeitig) aufgehört weil es mir derzeit die Zeit nicht wert ist und es mir keine Spaß mehr macht ... 

NUr weil jemand etwas gerne macht is er kein Süchtling ..... 

Ist jemand weil er in seiner Freizeit stunden am Auto oder Motorad schraubt süchtig danach ?!?!


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und genau da fängt sucht an! Wenn man anfängt etwas in den Mittelpunkt des Lebens zu stellen, was da nicht hingehört. Wenn jemand es nicht übers Herz bringen würde seinen Account von heute auf morgen zu kündigen obwohl ihm das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Dann hat er ein Problem! 

Genauso wie jemand der z.B. 10 Jahre lange wie ein irrer gespielt hat und auf einmal vor die Haustür "muß" und feststellt: seine 18 Jährigen Freunde sind zwischenzeitlich 28, verheiratet und haben Kinder während er zwar von Wow alles weiß, aber ansonsten in der Entwicklung gerade zu stehengeblieben ist.

Ich erwarte von einem Spiel Anspruch, Spaß und Geschichte! Wenn ich das für mich nicht mehr sehe, laß ich mein Abo auslaufen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

inwa schrieb:


> xD
> 
> dieses nervige essen und trinken...
> find ich auch viel schlimmer als das ganze drama das sie um uns armen addicteten gamers machen
> ...


Hoffe das dieser Post Ironie pur war. Ansonsten wird für viele warscheinlich wirklich "ihre Welt" zusammenbrechen sobald WoW offline geht. Naja im endeffekt ist es dann nicht mein Problem wenn dutzende Frustrierte unter zwangsentzug keinen sinn mehr in ihrem "echten" Leben sehen.


----------



## Rygel (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön für dich. und was machst du jetzt wenn du mal n bisschen zeit hast? da daddelst du doch sicher auch irgendwas und verschwendest deine zeit. oder gehst ins kino und verschwendest da deine zeit oder liest was und verschwendest da deine zeit. DAS konzept hat nen namen und heißt "freizeitbeschäftigung" (oder auf "langeweilebekämpfung" lasse ich mich auch noch ein.)

man muss auch mal differenzieren zwischen "einfach nur viel wow spielen" und "süchtig". während der vielspieler vielleicht viel freizeit und wenig freunde/hobbys hat und deshalb viel zeit mit wow verbringt ist der andere halt abhängig. richtig banane. denkt an nix anderes. zockt wenn er/sie wach ist. isst immer vorm rechner, vernachlässigt hygiene und umfeld usw. (die meisten kennen ja diese "du weißt das du süchtig bist wenn ..."-artikel.)


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eigentlich wollte ich dir grade einen langen Vortrag halten, aber ich hab ihn wieder gelöscht. Lieber stelle ich mal eine Gegenfrage: Womit verschwendest du jetzt deine Freizeit, pardon, Lebenszeit?

Und wann verläuft ein Leben "richtig"? Wenn es gesellschaftlich Konform ist?


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> generell gesehen ...ja...
> aber es spielen noch andere Faktoren mit rein:wie intensiv ist das Verlangen wieder on zu gehen um wow zu daddeln?kann man ohne Probleme lediglich zwei Woche offline bleiben und nicht wow spielen?ignoriert man wegen einem raid andere soziale Kontakte zu Freunden/Bekannten?ist einem wow oftmals wichtiger als jede andere Aktivität?
> man ist nicht zwangsläufig süchtig wenn man ein Hobby intensiv nachgeht,aber in Richtung Sucht geht es wenn man alles andere anfängt auszublenden und jeder Gedanke bei anderen Aktivitäten wieder in dieselbe Richtung driften.
> ich denke jeder der ohne Probleme von heute auf morgen mindestens zwei oder drei Wochen mit wow aufhören kann ist nicht gefährdet...alle anderen sollten nicht zu sehr über diesen thread lächeln...



Gut, dass ich da "Nein" sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe eigentlich nie das Verlangen zu zocken. Wie gesagt, atm habe ich keine Raidgilde. Ich bin zwar auf der Suche nach einer neuen und schaue 2-3mal am Tag bei meinem Bewerbungen vorbei aber ich habe eigentlich kein Bedürfnis zu spielen.  Und soziale Kontakte ignorieren würde ich niemals... Raids kann man schließlich absagen und mann verpasst nichts, weil es schon eine Woche später mit der nächsten ID wieder bei 0 anfängt.
Ich persönlich könnte schon 3 Wochen kein WoW spielen, ich würde aber was anderes zocken damit keine Langeweile aufkommt. So betrachtet kommt oftmals abends nix im Fernsehen was von interesse wäre und wenn man für keine Klausur lernen und muss und keine Party anliegt, dann spielt man eben, genauso wie der nette Herr von gegenüber im Bastelkeller verschwindet während seine Frau GzSz guckt. Hab ich recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (3. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und genau da fängt sucht an! Wenn man anfängt etwas in den Mittelpunkt des Lebens zu stellen, was da nicht hingehört. Wenn jemand es nicht übers Herz bringen würde seinen Account von heute auf morgen zu kündigen obwohl ihm das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Dann hat er ein Problem!
> 
> Genauso wie jemand der z.B. 10 Jahre lange wie ein irrer gespielt hat und auf einmal vor die Haustür "muß" und feststellt: seine 18 Jährigen Freunde sind zwischenzeitlich 28, verheiratet und haben Kinder während er zwar von Wow alles weiß, aber ansonsten in der Entwicklung gerade zu stehengeblieben ist.
> 
> Ich erwarte von einem Spiel Anspruch, Spaß und Geschichte! Wenn ich das für mich nicht mehr sehe, laß ich mein Abo auslaufen.


Dann bist du einer der wenigen glücklichen die ihr spielverhalten unter Kontrolle haben. Das freut mich wirklich für dich (keine Ironie). Doch leider gehörst du damit zur Minderheit der WoW Spieler, das muss man sich eingestehen. Ein großteil der WoW community kann eben genau nicht nicht von heute auf morgen kündigen usw. (auch wenn sie das alle gern von sich behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich hab jahre lang selbst dazu gehört und nicht eingesehn wie sehr mich das Spiel in seinen Bann gezogen hat. Familiäre umstände haben mich dann aber doch noch "gerettet"...leider wird es den meisten anderen Spielern nicht so ergehen, weil man sich selber überhaupt nicht bewusst darüber ist wie gefährlich WoW ist.
Man fährt mal ne woche in urlaub und zockt gar nicht und schwupp meint man "haha ist ja gar nicht so schlimm ihr doofen hater" und dann verbringt man wieder 2 monate die wochende nur ingame...
ist ein pixel haufen character und / oder sind soziale ingame beziehungen euch das wert?...das muss jeder selbst entscheiden!

Ich für meinen Fall bin herzenglücklich dass ich mich von WoW trennen konnte.


----------



## Kaykon (3. Juli 2009)

Und immerhin ist wegen WoW nich keiner Amok gelaufen !!!! 

Aber das sieht auch niemand .... nicht das ich jetzt den Ego-Shootern das vorwerfen würde ... 

Wenn einer Amok läuft dann sicher nicht weil er Item nicht bekommen hat bzw. weil er das bedürfnis hat CSS in Real zu spielen ...


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (3. Juli 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Finde den Bericht voll treffend, ist leider wahr, und wer es nicht wahrhaben will, dem werden eines Tages schon mal die Augen aufgerissen werden, wenn sie im Real leben, mal sowas von unten sind, dann nützt ihnen nen stufe 80ig Char mit Legendärem mist nix.
> 
> Ich sag immer lieber im Real leben Epische Sachen verdienen und aufbauen als in dieser Virtual-Welt.
> Dieses Spiel ist unterhaltsam wenn man es nicht übertreibt, aber mit dem Mass der Dinge ist das halt so ne sache.
> ...



Es heißt "Maß" nicht "Mass". Ein "Maß" ist z.B. ein Maßstab, an dem man sich messen kann, oder ein Metermaß, mit dem man messen kann.
"massen" ist dann dein angespochenes "Masse". Aber es heißt "Man sollte alles in maßen genießen, sogar World of Warcraft".
Ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen, oder? "In maßen" heißt also nichts weiter als "in geregelten abständen".
Das ist halt wenn man statt ß ein ss schreibt. Das ist bei Fluss und Fuß genauso. Fuss (scharfes s) ist falsch, genau wie Fluß (langes s). So wurd es einen nunmal in der Schule beigebracht.


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Und immerhin ist wegen WoW nich keiner Amok gelaufen !!!!
> 
> Aber das sieht auch niemand .... nicht das ich jetzt den Ego-Shootern das vorwerfen würde ...
> 
> Wenn einer Amok läuft dann sicher nicht weil er Item nicht bekommen hat bzw. weil er das bedürfnis hat CSS in Real zu spielen ...



Jaja die Amokläufer hatten alle Counterstrike auf dem Schreibtisch, das muss ja was bedeuten. Mal ehrlich, wer hat kein Css auf dem Pc? Ich auch, weil es hin und wieder auf Lanpartys gespielt wird...
Jeder Amokläufer hatte aufgrund von schlechter Gesetzgebung auch 20 Schusswaffen im Keller und 2k Schuss Munnition im Schrank des Vaters der nichtmal ein Vorhängeschloss besaß, aber nein sie haben Css gespielt, da wird das Problem liegen!


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

Mal so nebenbei, am Rande, und vielleicht auch etwas Offtopic.

Die Leute in meinem Raid und meiner Gilde sind ein Bestandteil meines "RL". Wenn ich im Spiel eine Zusage mache, dass ich zu dem und jenem Termin da bin, und nicht erscheine, kommt das genauso gut an, wie bei meinem Job. Denn da verlassen sich auch Leute darauf, dass ich meine Versprechen einhalte. Insoweit betrachte ich WOW lieber als Spiegel der Gesellschaft, da sich dort die unterschiedlichsten Schichten treffen und man durchaus Trends erkennen kann, die mir und euch gar nicht gefallen. Aber die sind nicht von WOW gemacht, die waren schon davor da. Und wenn ein Jugendlicher über die Strenge schlägt dann sind die Eltern gefordert, nicht der Gesetzgeber, nicht die Lehrer. Ich würd meiner Tochter was husten, wenn sie Hausaufgaben vernachlässigen, ihren häuslichen Pflichten nicht nachkommen und ihre sozialen Kompetenzen gelinde gesagt rüde wären. Doch von Erwachsenen erwarte ich, dass sie in der Lage sind Entscheidungen bewusst mit Abwägung von Folgen treffen zu können. Auch und gerade bei ihrer Freizeitgestaltung.

PS: Doomsta, haste für deine Behauptung auch ne empirische Untersuchung gemacht? Oder war das ne grobe Schätzung, dass die meisten WOW-Spieler süchtig sind...


Edit: Bin dann mal off...Feierabend, Baggersee ruft...und heut Abend ist Raid...


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denke es ist vollkommen egal WAS man spielt. Zu viel ist schlecht. Die als Kinder / jugendliche 30 Stunden pro Woche am PC zocken entwickeln ziemlich sicher gewisse Defizite im Umgang mit anderen Menschen. 

Die Kommunikationsfähigkeit, die Haltung die man anderen gegenüber einnimmt, der Respekt vor anderen Menschen, die Kriterien wonach man andere beurteilt, die Fähigkeit Konflikte mit Vernunft zu lösen leiden ganz sicher wenn man nur virtuell welche kennen lernt.

Ich denke dabei ist das Scheißegal ob man nun Kitty online spielt oder ein Ballerspiel, Stärken im Sozialverhalten erlangt man durch beides nicht gerade.

Das erleben wir im Spiel und auch hier im Forum doch täglich. Bei dem was im chat abgeht fällt Neulingen (also NORMALOS) einfach nur die Kinnlade runter. Viele würden sicher freundlicher und etwas überlegter Antworten, wenn man als Person vor ihnen stünde oder schon lange ohne Zähne rumlaufen, aber in ihrer virtuellen Welt können sie alle pfeifen auf Umgangsformen, und damit beginnt es.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Immerhin ist WoW noch so attraktiv für dich, dass du dich noch in den entsprechenden Foren rumtreibst...hmmm


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Immerhin ist WoW noch so attraktiv für dich, dass du dich noch in den entsprechenden Foren rumtreibst...hmmm



Tjaaaa ICH AUCH!

Aber ich glaube das ist eher deshalb, weil ich BuffedForumsüchtig bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja man könnte es auch darauf schieben, das ich lange viel am Pc arbeite aber wer will das schon hören? oO


----------



## Voldemôrd (3. Juli 2009)

hab den Artikel durchgelesen und finde nichts was nicht war ist.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wer nicht einsieht das WoW süchtig macht und man seine lebenszeit EXTREM verschwendet wird sich später ärgern, verspreche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Andere Freizeitfußballer z.b. verschwenden genauso viel Zeit. 3xTraining und 1xSpiel die Woche. Wie ich finde zeitlich sehr mit Raids zu vergleichen mit anfahrt etc. Nur ich habe nach 10 Jahren keine Knochenbrüche etc hinter mir und meinen Knien gehts dann auch noch wunderbar. Man kann hunderte solcher vergleiche aufführen und ALLE WERDEN NICHTS BRINGEN.
Denn jedem ist seine Freizeitgestaltung doch selbst über lassen. Und solange die Schule/Arbeit/Familie nicht auf der strecke bleiben werde ich weiterhin 3xdie Woche Raiden gehen.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Juli 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> solange die Schule/Arbeit/Familie nicht auf der strecke bleiben werde ich weiterhin 3xdie Woche Raiden gehen.



Ja.....sie BLEIBEN das aber wenn man aktiv raidet. Arbeit vielleicht nicht aber Schule und Familie garantiert wenn man letztere an drei Abenden pro Woche (und das ist ja noch wenig) quasi auf Ignore setzt. Vieviel Stunde man in einer halbwegs erfolgreichen raidgilde zu zocken hat wissen wir doch alle, und und unsere Tage ham ALLE nur 24 Stunden. Da ist das ne einfache Rechnung: tut was ihr wollt aber mir soll hier bitte niemand erzählen dass er ALLES auf die Reihe bekommt ohne dass irgendwas auf der Strecke bleibt.

OK kommt drauf an was man unter Familie hat / versteht, ob man einen eigenen Haushalt mit Kindern hat oder nicht etc.


----------



## immortal15 (3. Juli 2009)

wow ist keine sucht es ist eine leidenschaft !


----------



## meelt (3. Juli 2009)

Zitat:"So auch Markus K.: Zwanzig Stunden jede Woche spielt er in der virtuellen Welt voller Action. Selbst sieht er sich nicht als abhängig. "

laut der abhängigkeits maße ist man erst ab 35 stunden pro woche süchtig und dann auch nur wenn man keine sozialen kontakte mehr hat bzw nur sehr brüchige!


----------



## Slavery (3. Juli 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Einige hier haben sicher schon mal den Einloggtext von WOW gelesen  "MAN SOLL ALLES MASSEN GENIESSEN, SOGAR WORLD OF WARCRAFT.
> 
> Nun wie ist das Wort MASSEN zu verstehen?
> 
> Ein gemässigtes Mass Bier oder ne grosse masse Bier?



Manchmal ist die Intelligenz eines Menschen schon fragwürdig...


----------



## scheiwalker (3. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Immerhin ist WoW noch so attraktiv für dich, dass du dich noch in den entsprechenden Foren rumtreibst...hmmm




du hast gute beiträge, das muss man dir lassen
aber er hatt recht
ich fühl mich auch besser, und warum ich hier schreibe hatt nen einfachen grund-
mir is langweilig, klar könnt ich in nem anderen forum kucken, aber hier seh ich meine vergangenheit.
ich spiel jetzt nur noch wenn mir extrem langweilig is-

leute..., ohne scheiß übertreibt bitte nich
hab meiner mum auch nich geglaubt, bis ich dann meinen 18ten feierte und überlegt hab wenn ich einladen soll...


----------



## Bastlwastl (3. Juli 2009)

Es gibt echt schon sooo viel threads zu diesem Thema

Bevor man so was postet, sollte man sich überlegen, wen man da eigentlich frägt. Hier in diesem Forum tummeln sich nun mal zu 100 % (Ex-)Wowler, da is ja die antwort ja praktisch schon vorprogrammiert. Da kann ich auch ins Raucherforum schreiben, ob denn nun Rauchen wieder erlaubt werden soll oder auf der PETA Seite die Frage stellen, wie die das so sehen mit dem Pelztragen .. also irgendwie (fast) sinnfrei.

Und dieser Aufschrei, BOAH, scheiß Presse, Voll bescheuert. Alles humbug. Ich kenn leute die spielen 24/7, dagegen bin ich nicht süchtig ... Mag sein, daß diese Leute (die Presse) einen vergleichsweise oberflächlichen Einblick in die Welt von Warcraft haben, dafür aber einen objektiveren (Hmmm .. dies ist nur ne Behauptung, die wird mir wahrschienlich gleich um die Ohren fliegen^^)

Vorneweg will ich noch sagen, daß ich hier niemanden vorhalten möchte, daß er süchtig ist, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Zum andern gibts verschiedenste Formen der Sucht. So wies den Alpha-Beta-Gamma Alkoholiker gibt, so gibt es auch verschieden Suchtverhalten in allen möglichen Bereichen des Lebens. Es gibt Leute, die Zocken ne Monat lang Hardcore und dann wieder mal n halbes Jahr nicht. Es gibt Leute, die zocken am Feierabend 2 Stunden, das dafür aber regelmäßig und werden vllt etwas nervös, mal n Wochenende nicht das AH zu checken. Es gibt Leute, die versinken noch viel unregelmäßiger vorm Rechner. Überall kann man sich wieder finden, wo die Such anfängt oder aufhört is eine sehr undurchsichtige Definition.

Man kann sich aber ein paar Fragen stellen:

Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ?
Wurde mir von meinen Freunden/Bekannten/Familien schon mal vorgeworfen, daß ich zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringe ?
Habe ich wegen WoW andere Freizeitaktivitäten aufgegeben ?
Kann ich entspannt andere Aufgaben erledigen, ohne an die nächste WoW Sitzung zu denken ?
Wieviel Prozent der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Ziet verbringe ich mit WoW ?

Wenn man für sich selbst diese Fragen alle mit mit nein (bzw nicht mit 100 %) beantwortetn kann, dann is ja gut, dann sollte man sich auch keine Sorgen machen. Wenn man aber allerdings eine Frage mit ja beantworten kann, dann sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen um sich. Nicht um andere, erstmal nur für sich.

Ich persönlich finde einfach, daß WoW ein erhöhtes Suchpotential in sich birgt. Es ist leicht zu erlernen, man hat leicht Erfolge (am Anfang das Leveln, im höher und weiter und besser) und es erfordert im Endeffekt wenig Skill (bitte keine Flames, es gibt Leute, die mit Faceroll episch equipt sind) nur ZEIT, je mehr Zeit ich investiere, desto weiter schreite ich vorran, mehr oder weniger schnell. Keine Zeit für WoW, keine Fortschritt, keine Entwicklung. Eben durch dieses Einfache Prinzip, Zeitaufwand=Progress is es so leicht zu sagen. "den einen Quest noch", "den einen .... noch", "ich kuck nur mal schnell ins AH" und wird an das Spiel gefesselt.

WOW hat definitiv, DEFINITIV, eine erhöhtes Suchpotential, ob man dieses Potential ausschöpft ist eine andere Frage. Ich persönlich denke, wenn man Sucht etwas differenzierter betrachtet, und nicht den 24 / 7 Spieler als obersten Suchti ranzieht, dann entdeckt man zumindest Ansätze an sich.

PS: Wer nicht süchtig ist, der solls auch bleiben. Ich denke persönlich nämlich auch, daß es 50 % der WoWler, eben weil es fast alle Gesellschaftsgruppen mit einschließt, nicht süchtig sind. Vllt sogar auch 95 %, kommt drauf an, wo man den Strich zieht. Die Grauzone is riesig.


----------



## Bundylein (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das mit der Sucht ist imme wieder ein Gesprächsthema.
Bestimmt gibt es Menschen, die sich in der Welt von WoW wohler fühlen und auch Ihre Normalen Kontakte vernachlässigen.

Das Problem ist doch immer, egal bei was, das selbe.
Sei es Alkohol, Rauchen usw.
Wenn es extreme Formen annimmt und jemand sich gerne in eine Scheinwelt begibt, kann der eine oder andere schon Suchtsymthome entwickeln.

Das hat aber nichts mir dem Spiel zu tun, denn es gibt so viele Sachen die Süchtig machen können.

Aber wer mit beiden Beinen im Leben steht, der wird bestimmt nicht süchtig.

Wenn man es genau sieht, müsste dann sogar das Fernsehen verboten werden, denn viele Leute können ohne Fernseher gar nicht mehr. Das merkt man immer dann wenn die Kiste mal kaput ist.

Diskutieren ist ja ok, aber sich immer einen Sündenbock suchen wie es jetzt auch viele Politiker machen sobald etwas passiert ist, damit muss man sich glaube ich abfinden.

Nach einem Amoklauf sind es die Ego-Shooter, wird jemand gewalttätig ist es eintweder das Fernsehen oder Computerspiele usw.

Eines muss ich aber zugeben, WoW hat eine so gute Spielumsetzung, das ich mich auch schon erwischt habe, bei der Arbeit darüber nachzudenken, was ich als nächstes im Game erreichen möchte. 
Aber das geht glaube ich allen so und trotzdem leben sie das normale Leben weiter.

Das ist meine Meinung und ich kann nur für mich sprechen::

So lange man es nicht übertreibt ist alles in Ordnung

LordBundy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bundylein (3. Juli 2009)

Ach ja, 

ist stimme Bastelwastel zu.

Bundy


----------



## Morphes (3. Juli 2009)

Bastlwastl schrieb:


> Es gibt echt schon sooo viel threads zu diesem Thema


Das wissen die meisten hier auch - bitte Sie dir das Datum der Erstellung an
ich glaube ich habe hier schon mal meine Meinung kund gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (3. Juli 2009)

Bastlwastl schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
> Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
> Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen?
> Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ?
> ...


wenn 90% der hier im forum anwesenden wirklich ehrlich sind sehen die antworten wie folgt aus:

1.- ja
1.- ja
3.- Ja
4,. Ja
5.- Ja
6.- Ja
7.- teils nein, teils ja

postet das es nicht stimmt, in eurem hinterkopf wisst ihr das es so ist.


----------



## Buddits (3. Juli 2009)

Tja manche machts süchtig, manche nicht :-P So ist das halt.
Btw: wieviel Alkoholsüchtige gibt es in Deutschland? Zitat aus Wiki: "In Deutschland starben im Jahr 2002 circa 40.000 Menschen durch Alkoholmissbrauch". Süchtige haben wir ein paar mehr schätze ich mal...


----------



## Spellman (3. Juli 2009)

1. ja,.. aber auch schon aus anderen Gründen (Arbeit)
2. nein
3. ja (Schlaf).. , Schlafmangel hatte ich aber auch schon wegen meiner Arbeit.. und nach der bin ich nicht süchtig ^^
4. nein
5. nein
6. nein
7. ja


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. Juli 2009)

Buddits schrieb:


> Tja manche machts süchtig, manche nicht :-P So ist das halt.
> Btw: wieviel Alkoholsüchtige gibt es in Deutschland? Zitat aus Wiki: "In Deutschland starben im Jahr 2002 circa 40.000 Menschen durch Alkoholmissbrauch". Süchtige haben wir ein paar mehr schätze ich mal...



eine Sucht durch eine andere rechtfertigen?

...arme community...


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

nichts neues.
ich steh dazu, leute mit dolchen aufzuschlitzen, und in einer welt voller krieg zerstoerung und wasauchimmer abenteuer zu erleben.
uebrigens gibts im gegensatz zur legalen droge alkohol beinahe keine todesfaelle, verletzungen, und die zahl ist geringer.
lieber wow+ autosimulation, als alkohol+ echtes autofahren


Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
 Ja
Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen? 
Nein
Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen?
 Nein
Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ?
 Ja
Wurde mir von meinen Freunden/Bekannten/Familien schon mal vorgeworfen, daß ich zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringe ?
Nein
Habe ich wegen WoW andere Freizeitaktivitäten aufgegeben ?
 Nein, ich hatte nie welche
Kann ich entspannt andere Aufgaben erledigen, ohne an die nächste WoW Sitzung zu denken ? 
Nein, nur beim einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (3. Juli 2009)

Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen?
Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ?
Wurde mir von meinen Freunden/Bekannten/Familien schon mal vorgeworfen, daß ich zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringe ?
Habe ich wegen WoW andere Freizeitaktivitäten aufgegeben ?
Kann ich entspannt andere Aufgaben erledigen, ohne an die nächste WoW Sitzung zu denken ?

1. ja, ab und zu mach ich das mal ganz gern 
2. niemals
3. ja vilt. mal ein wenig Schlaf abbekommen 
4. niemals
5. haha ja, unzählige male
6. nein 
7. ja ich kann


----------



## Dabow (3. Juli 2009)

Man kann von sehr vielen Dingen süchtig werden !

Zigaretten, Alk, Spielsucht und eben auch WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sicher kann man nach WoW Süchtig sein. Das beste Beispiel hierfür wäre dann wohl : http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...nn&n=Zoltan

Auch ich habe früher viel zu viel gespielt und andere Dinge vernachlässigt. Man muss dann eben nur wieder die Kurve bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen? / nein. Meine Freunde und meine Freundin gingen immer vor !
Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen? / Ja, ich habe schon 1-2 mal die Schule sein lassen.
Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen? / zu wenig schlaf
Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ? / nein
Wurde mir von meinen Freunden/Bekannten/Familien schon mal vorgeworfen, daß ich zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringe ? / ja, meiner Mutter
Habe ich wegen WoW andere Freizeitaktivitäten aufgegeben ? / ja, das Trainieren
Kann ich entspannt andere Aufgaben erledigen, ohne an die nächste WoW Sitzung zu denken ? / sicher


----------



## Lokibu (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin müde. Diese Threads belasten mein Gemüt. Könnt ihr net einfach mal bei Wikipedia oder sonstwo nachlesen, was Sucht eigentlich ist?


----------



## Zaltiras (3. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> wenn 90% der hier im forum anwesenden wirklich ehrlich sind sehen die antworten wie folgt aus:
> 
> 1.- ja
> 1.- ja
> ...


woher willst du denn bitte wissen wies bei uns zu dem thema aussieht?

back to topic : Solange man noch Reallife hat is das keine Sucht, klar jetz kommt wieder ab wann hat man denn kein Reallife mehr aber wenn man zB wow oder ähnliches nur zockt weil man nichts anderes zu tun hat sollte es wohl kaum so schlimm sein besonders wenn man aufhören kann um mit Freunden rumzuhängen und so
Naja bei mir zumindest is das so das da wo ich wohne kaum gescheite leute sind ,wenn man aufe Straße geht wird man angepöbelt da isses doch berechtigt dass man seine freie zeit in der man seine freunde nich treffen kann (beachte unter anderem mal bahnpreise) die zeit mit wow totzuschlagen oder?


----------



## TaYriiXs (3. Juli 2009)

ich spiele seit paar jährchen wow^^
konnte leicht damit aufhören.

es ist jetzt einfach nur -beep- !! blizzard zerstört das anfangs sehr schöne spiel jetzt ist es nur zeitvertreib.

also ich bezahle nichtmehr für so einen haufen mist !

anfangs sehr schönes mmorpg da konnte man was erreichen
jetzt kriegt man alles in den popo geschoben von blizzard..

macht keinen spaß mehr!


----------



## Drop-Dead (3. Juli 2009)

was is daran unpassend ? schurken schlitzen ihre feinde nunmal auf und kitzeln sie nicht zu tode ...

und zum thema süchtig : 

ich kann von mir selbst behaupten , dass nicht süchtig bin. ich habe ein intaktes RL mit freundin und allem drum und dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele das spiel weils mir spaß macht und kann ohne probleme sagen "so nu spiel ich ma 2-3 tage nicht" und das kann ich ohne entzugserscheinungen oder sonstigem durchziehen xD

da kenn ich dann aber auch noch leute bei denen is das ganz anders ... ein rl freund von mir spielt echt früh morgens vor der schule schon , geht zur schule, kommt nach hause und zockt wieder bis mitten in die nacht. früher haben wir uns oft getroffen und zusammen fußball gespielt, einen getrunken oder einfach rum gegammelt und nun ... wenn man ihn fragt ob er lust hat hat er immer neue ausreden. ich seh ihn garnicht mehr außerhalb der schule


----------



## Kaldy (3. Juli 2009)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????




Ich stell mir das grad ingame vor, wie ein Schurke jemanden in Grund und Boden quatscht.....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trifft aus dem Verstohlenheitsmodus gleich im 1. Statz kritisch.....^^  Gegner geschockt (stun...) ...und dann reden bis der Gegner sich selbst die Kugel (oder ähnliches) gibt^^

Das ist dann die deutsche, entschärfte Version von WoW für Deutschland....^^


----------



## Ematra (3. Juli 2009)

Bei der Lektüre des Beitrages sind mir eine ganze Reihe von Kommentaren in den Sinn gekommen. Wollte ich daraus einen zusammenhängenden Text machen, wäre ich hier eine Weile beschäftigt, daher beschränke ich mich mal auf ein paar Stichworte.

- Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Bericht über WoW macht dieser auf mich den Eindruck solider Recherche beim gleichzeitigen Versuch, das Thema für Außenstehende verständlich aufzuarbeiten. Ein Reporter, der über ein Computerspiel berichtet und weiß, wovon er redet. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Fortschritt gegenüber der gewohnten Art der Berichterstattung.

- Das Thema wird kritisch, aber nicht überkritisch angegangen. Fazination und Gefahren des Spiels werden gleichermaßen thematisiert.

- Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob alle Schlussfolgerungen, die in dem Beitrag gezogen werden, wirklich zwingend sind. Beispiel: Ich habe in der Phase vor dem Ersten Staatsexamen, ganz ähnlich wie der hier vorgestellte Spieler Markus, sehr viel Zeit vor´m PC verbracht, statt zu lernen. Das war lange vor WoW. Mein Game damals war Might & Magic IV/V. Ein Spiel, das ich komplett durchgespielt und dann zur Seite gelegt habe. Man wird also schwerlich behaupten können, ich wäre Might & Magic-süchtig oder dies jemals gewesen. Das Ganze hat aber etwas anderes gezeigt: Gegen Ende des Studiums war mir klar geworden, dass ich die falsche Studienrichtung eingeschlagen hatte. Das Examen hab ich nur noch gemacht, um nicht nach vier Jahren ohne Abschluss dazustehen. Ich wollte einfach nicht so viel Zeit mit der Examensvorbereitung verbringen, wo mich die ganze Sache doch eigentlich nicht mehr interessierte. Ich bin damals nicht durchgefallen, aber die Note war auch nicht besonders gut. Heute arbeite ich in einer Branche, die nur noch peripheren Bezug zu meinem Studienfach hat und bin sogar fast froh, dass ich mit Might&Magic ein paar spannende Stunden verbracht statt wilde Theorienstreitigkeiten gepaukt hab, die ich niemals im Leben wieder brauchen werde. Der Reporter hätte Spieler Markus vielleicht mal fragen sollen, ob der in seinem Studium wirklich seine Berufung gesehen hat. Vielleicht war das Spiel eher der Weg aus einer unbefriedigenden Studienwahl als der Grund für das Scheitern des Studiums.

- "Computersucht" gehört zu den sogenannten Verhaltenssüchten. "Verhaltenssucht" bezeichnet exzessive Verhaltensweisen, die Merkmale einer psychischen Abhängigkeit aufweisen und von Betroffenen willentlich nicht mehr vollständig kontrolliert werden können. Das ist aber auch schon alles, was man bislang darüber sagen kann. Die Einordnung von Verhaltensweisen als Sucht ist umstritten, Diagnose und Therapie stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass hier gesellschaftliche Werte und Normen eine große Rolle spielen. Ein Mensch mit einem Vollzeitjob handelt gemäß der gesellschaftlichen Prämissen und kann genau aus diesem Grund auch 60 Stunden die Woche arbeiten, ohne dass er als arbeitssüchtig angesehen wird. Die meisten Menschen, die soviel arbeiten, kämen auch gut mit weniger Arbeit aus und arbeiten soviel, um mehr Geld zu haben, mehr Ansehen zu erwirtschaften, Karriere zu machen, eine eigene Firma aufzubauen etc. Und dann gibt es die "workaholics", die ohne Arbeit gar nicht mehr können, auch auf Kosten ihrer Gesundheit durchpowern und keinen wirklichen Ausgleich haben. Doch wie unterscheidet man zwischen Ehrgeiz und krankhaftem Verhalten?  Jemand kann 60 Stunden pro Woche arbeiten und dennoch ein erfülltes und ausgeglichenes Leben führen, ein anderer ist schon bei 40 Stunden pro Woche owerpowered und leidet unter Burnoutsyndrom... Es gibt eben keine objektiven Kriterien. Menschen sind verschieden und reagieren verschieden. Es hängt von den Befindlichkeiten des Betroffenen ab. Entscheidet er sich bewusst, hat er Kontrolle über seine Handlungen, seine Entscheidungen, oder ist sein Leben fremdbestimmt?

Jemand, der 60 Stunden pro Woche für seine Kinder da ist, wird schwerlich als kindersüchtig gelten, weil das Aufziehen von Kindern gesellschaftlich erwünscht ist. Und dabei sind die Symptome der Elternschaft ganz ähnlich wie die des "WoW-Süchtigen": Er verbringt wesentliche Teile seines Lebens mit dieser Aufgabe, steht unter sozialem Druck, immer weiter zu machen, kann sich von seinen Kindern einfach nicht trennen und ist nicht in der Lage, einfach mal ein paar Wochen lang etwas anderes zu tun. Womöglich leidet sogar sein Job unter den Kindern oder er rasselt durch eine Prüfung deswegen.

- Ich halte "Sucht" deshalb für den falschen Begriff. Beschrieben wird das Phänomen, dass etwas, das die Gesellschaft für nebensächlich hält - ein Computerspiel, das der Entspannung und dem Ausgleich dienen sollte - plötzlich einen Stellenwert im Leben erlangt, der ihm nach den gesellschaftlichen Werten und Normen nicht zukommt. Das Problem ist, dass die Zeit, die man mit dem Spiel verbringt, nicht mehr für andere Aktivitäten zur Verfügung steht, die von der Gesellschaft, womöglich auch vom Betroffenen selbst als "wertvoller" betrachtet werden.

- Deshalb ist es auch sehr verführerisch, die aufgewendete Zeit als Indikator für Sucht zu verwenden. Nach dieser Definition wäre ich musiksüchtig. Ich bin nicht verheiratet und habe keine Kinder, setze also nach der hier vertretenen Suchtdefinition die völlig falschen Prioritäten im Leben, gemessen an dem, was die Gesellschaft für richtig und wichtig hält. Ich bin Musiker (Kontrabassist und Chorsänger), verbringe mindestens 10 Stunden pro Woche mit Musik, bedingt durch Probenwochenenden, Auftritte etc. oft auch viel mehr. Abends höre ich dann oft auch noch Radio oder ne CD. Wenn man mir jetzt noch ein gewisses Zwangsverhalten unterstellt - ich könnte nicht mal zur Arbeit fahren, ohne das Autoradio einzuschalten - hätte man mir die Sucht bereits nachgewiesen.

- 20 Stunden pro Woche als Zeichen für WoW-Sucht zu werten, ist einfach lächerlich. Ich habe zu aktiven Zeiten deutlich mehr gezockt, und dann hat mich das Spiel so angekotzt, dass ich es für 1 Jahr in die Ecke getreten habe. Meinen Account hab ich nicht gekündigt, warum auch? Mittlerweile spiele ich als Casual wieder, manchmal 30 Stunden pro Woche wie im letzten Urlaub, manchmal auch wochenlang gar nicht. Je nach vorhandener Zeit. Bin ich jetzt süchtig oder nicht süchtig oder nur ein bisschen? Oder doch eher musiksüchtig? Soll ich nicht lieber ein paar Kinder in die Welt setzen?

- Das größere Problem an WoW ist der soziale Druck, wie es im Beitrag ja auch korrekt beschrieben wird. Ich kenne das ja auch noch. "Du musst mindestens an drei Raids pro Woche teilnehmen", "Du brauchst dringend Essensbuffs", "Farm Feuerresi", mach dies, mach das. Blabla. Habe zu Classiczeiten den Fehler gemacht, mich eine Weile darauf einzulassen, aber nur für ein paar Wochen. Dann wurde mir bewusst, dass mein Leben mehr und mehr fremdbestimmt wurde. Das ist etwas, das ich nicht einmal im real life zulasse. Nicht für eine Frau, nicht für einen Arbeitgeber, nicht innerhalb einer Sportmannschaft. Umso weniger für einen Spielpartner. Ich habe meiner Gilde klipp und klar bescheidgestoßen, dass ich nicht ihr Sklave bin und dass ich mein Leben lebe, nicht ihres. Sie wollte das nicht akzeptiere, hat mehr Leistungen verlangt, also bin ich gegangen. Ohne mich auf irgendeine Diskussion einzulassen und ohne Kompromiss. Hier liegt das eigentliche Problem. Man muss auch Nein sagen können, wenn das soziale Umfeld mit unmöglichen und untragbaren Forderungen an einen herantritt. Wer das nicht kann, verstrickt sich in dem Spiel. Aber auch im real life, denn auch dort finden sich genügend Leute, die einen ausnutzen wollen. Wer ein gesundes Verhältnis zum Spiel sucht, muss als allererstes Lernen, auch mal nein zu sagen. Und wenn die anderen noch so mitleiderheischend tun und sich beschweren, wie unentbehrlich man für den Erfolg doch sei.

- Problem Nr. 2 ist auch so ein teils evolutionär, teils durch die Sozialisation bedingtes Problem. Irgendwie glauben alle Leute, sie müsste sich im Wettkampf messen und besser/schneller/höher/weiter sein als andere. Wer diese Haltung, die schon im real life eine furchtbare Unsitte ist, auf das Spiel überträgt, wird darin untergehen, weil die Zahl möglicher Erfolge in WoW dafür einfach zu groß ist. "6 Meter hoch springen" (als Beispiel für einen Hochspringer) ist ein überschaubares Ziel - bei WoW gäbe es dieses Ziel und 5.500 weitere, die man unmöglich alle schaffen kann. Da muss sich dann eben mal die Einsicht durchsetzen, dass das Leben wesentlich angenehmer ist, wenn man nicht dauernd unter dem Druck steht, immer und überall der Beste sein zu müssen.


----------



## Belphega (3. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich gesagt sind wir doch alle süchtig oder?
Es gibt zwar die "Casuals" - das sind die, die der Sucht nicht ganz verfallen sind, oder die einfach nicht so viel Zeit haben um ihre Sucht auszuleben.
Und dann gibt’s die 24/7-Spieler, die ihrer Sucht nachgeben und es einfach genießen sich mit dem Spiel inneren Frieden zu holen.

Ich spiel täglich ~2-3 Stunden.
Freitag und Samstag spiel ich gar nicht.
Das klingt jetzt wenig - ja - aber im Endeffekt ist es auch ne Sucht.
Ich freu mich nach der Arbeit darauf, online zu gehen und meine Daily heroic zu machen. Ich freu mir nen Ast ab wenn etwas für mich dropt - und ich bin sauer, wenn mir jemand ungerechtfertigt etwas wegwürfelt. Ich spiel lieber WoW als mich ins Bett zu haun und den Fernseher anzumachen. Und wenn ich am Sonntag Abend alles im RL erledigt hab, dann sitz ich auch mal 3-4 Stunden vorm Kasten, bis ich duschen und schlafen geh.

In den freien Minuten in der Arbeit darf ich ins Internet. Nachdem ich die Nachrichten des Tages auf ner News-Seite überflogen hab, geh ich automatisch auf Buffed.de - hier kenn ich ein paar nette Leute die mir die Zeit vertreiben und hier gibt’s immer Themen über die man lachen oder wütend sein kann. Aber es hat mit dem Spiel zutun.

Das Spiel macht mir nun seit über 4 Jahren Spaß. Ich hab immer wieder zwischenzeitlich Pausen eingelegt. Die längste davon ging über ein halbes Jahr - aber kein anderes Spiel hat so lange Spaß gemacht wie WoW. Deshalb bin ich auch wieder hier.
WoW ist nicht gefährlich. Ich weiß wie gefährlich eine Sucht ist - aber mit einer Sucht muss der Mensch umgehen können - da kann das Spiel nichts tun. Was uns gefällt macht uns süchtig. Wir sind alle süchtig nach Musik. Alle süchtig nach ner bestimmten Süßigkeit. Und so sind wir es auch alle - und damit mein ich jeden hier - süchtig nach World of Warcraft.

Eine Sucht ist nicht schlimm, solange sie vom "Süchtigen" wahrgenommen wird und er sie beeinflussen und regeln kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> ...
> Dann wurde mir bewusst, dass mein Leben mehr und mehr fremdbestimmt wurde. Das ist etwas, das ich nicht einmal im real life zulasse.
> ...



Danke für deinen differenzierten, sachlichen, gut durchdachten und gut zu lesenden Post.
Es war ein Vergnügen.

Und insbesondere teile ich deine Meinung hinsichtlich des Zitierten.
Im Gegensatz zu der häufig genutzten Argumentation, man würde sozial vereinsamen, ist WoW (sehr absichtlich) so aufgebaut, dass es recht feste soziale Gefüge mit nicht unerheblichen Abhängigkeiten ausbildet.
Ich denke, besser formuliert ich vermute, dass ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Prozentsatz mit dem Spiel schon aufgehört hätte, wäre da nicht "die Gilde". Die Leute die man nicht enttäuschen will, die man nun schon z.T sogar Jahre kennt.
Das ist ein recht hinterhältiger Schachzug von Blizz der aber gut aufgeht!


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich als trockener Alkoholiker würde mein WoW-Verhalten nicht als süchtig bezeichnen. Bin zwar oft und viel online unterwegs, aber es fehlen dann doch Entzugserscheinungen, wenn ich mal 2-3 Wochen besseres zu tun hab.

Ich betitele regelmässiges WoW-Spielen eher als Gewohnheit statt Sucht. Sucht ist für mich immer dann, wenn man es nicht mehr im Griff hat. Wenn man Freunde, Arbeit und sein komplettes soziales Verhalten gefährdet bzw. verliert und es einem nichtmal schlimm vorkommt. Das würde ich als Sucht bezeichnen.

Ahja, und natürlich, wenn man durch die Abwesenheit eben jener Gewohnheit körperlich krank wird. Bsp (Alkohol): Schüttelfieber, Nervosität, Kreislaufprobleme, Schweissausbrüche, Panikattacken, Übelkeit...


----------



## Rygel (3. Juli 2009)

ja, da ist irgendwo die grenze, bel. ich freue mich ebenfalls darauf nach feierabend die füße hoch zu schmeißen und gemütlich 2, 3 oder 4 stunden zu daddeln. klar freut man sich über neue items und ist enttäuscht wenn man diese nicht bekommt.
im grunde bin ich froh so ein großes/mächtiges/vielseitiges/wasauchimmer hobby wie WoW zu haben. so kann ich beispielsweise auch am WE mal allein zuhause hocken wenn nix anderes läuft oder mal einen schlimmen film im kino nicht ansehen, weil ich ja den (zweifelhaften) luxus habe mich in der zeit anderweitig zu beschäftigen. wie schnell ein abend oder 2 h filmlänge mit WoW vergehen weiß ja jeder selbst.


----------



## Bastlwastl (3. Juli 2009)

kleiner Exkurs:

Anderswelten ... Kopfwelten

Wenn man bedenkt, daß man eigentlich nix sieht, sondern nur die Elektromagnetische Wellen im Kopf verarbeitet werden, die dann im Gehirn zu einem Bild zusammengesetzt werden. Oder daß man eigentlich nix hört, sonder daß akkustische Schwinungen im Kopf als zu eine Geräusch zusammengebaut werden. Was ist dann die Realität ? Und warum darf ich mir nicht meine selbst zusammenbaun ? Und was ist verkehrt daran, die virtuelle, in der man erfoglreich ist und klug und oben dabei der reallen vorzuziehen ? Wenn ich 24 / 7 online bin, bin ich dann noch ich ? ist mein Avatar noch ein Avatar ?  oder lebt er ? Wenn alles von mir ausgeht, wer ist dann noch vorm PC und steuert mich ? Kann ich denn überhaupt süchtig sein, da ich ja nur noch im Spiel existiere und offline sein würde dann bedeuten, daß ich nicht existiere ? Aber ich hab doch ein Anrecht auf Existenz ? Die würde des Avatars ist unantastbar ....

Dieses Thema fasziniert mich ein wenig, weil nicht die Umwelt uns bestimmt, sondern nur der Teil der Umwelt, die wir wahrnehmen können. Würd mich mal interessieren, wieviel Borderliner (im groben und ganzen Leute, die zwischen verschiedenen Existenzen hin und hergerissen sind)* dieses Spiel spielen, bzw wieviel durch dieses Spiel diese Krankheit entwickelt haben. 

Ich glaub, mein Gehirn ist zu klein für so was ....

*) Ich denke, daß des so ist, bitte um berichtigung, bin nur ein Laie


----------



## Garlina (3. Juli 2009)

man sollte das Thema Sucht ansich ganz vorsichtig betrachten .... 



> Sucht ist genau genommen eine Fehlsteuerung im Belohnungs und Verstärkungssystems des Gehirns anatomisch geortet in einem kleinen Bereich des Mittelhirns.Alles,was wir als positiv erfahren zum Beispiel unser Lieblingsessen oder Lob durch Erfolg aktiviert dieses Zentrum.Es schüttet Dopamin aus.Dieser Neurotransmitter gibt dem Gehirn das Signal.
> 
> Suchtmittel können dieses Hirnareal ebenfalls aktivieren – oft sogar um ein Vielfaches mehr,als die„normalen“Reize wie Musik oder ein Schäferstündchen.Fatal!Mit ihrer Dopaminschwemme verändern regelmäßig konsumierte Suchtstoffe das Belohnungs und Verstärkungssystem.Dabei wird auch die körpereigene Dopamin Produktion gebremst.
> 
> Die Freude an Liebe und gutem Essen lässt nach.Zusätzlich bilden die Nerven weitere Andockstellen für den Neurotransmitter.Die früher ausreichende Dopaminmenge befriedigt den Bedarf also nicht mehr.Um glücklich zu sein,verlangt das Gehirn einen immer stärkeren künstlichen Dopamin Anstoß von außen.Der Abhängige verspürt den Drang,mehr Suchtstoffe zu konsumieren.Die Situationen,in denen er das Suchtmittel konsumiert,werden dabei positiv verstärkt,also im Gedächtnis als erwünscht und wiederholungswürdig gespeichert.Der Körper erlernt sozusagen die Sucht.



man unterscheidet z.B. beim Alkohol zwischen Alkoholsüchtig und Alkoholkrank .... Alkoholsüchtig ist man laut Definition, wenn man auch nur ein Glas Wein in der Woche trinkt um stress zu verarbeiten etc. oder Abends nen Bier trinkt. In Bayern würden die Leute dich steinigen wenn du denen das erzählst .... dort zählt Bier sogar zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln :-) ... 

wenn jemand maaaaaal kifft (1x im Monat), ist er doch noch lange nicht körperlich so am Ende, dass er das Zeug zum Leben braucht oder? Suchtkrank ist man doch dann auch erst wenn man das Zeug braucht um überhaupt auf einen "normalen" Pegel zu kommen oder?

wenn jemand auf eine Party geht und in Gesellschaft eine oder mehrere raucht ist er theoretisch auch süchtig (Gesellschaftsraucher), kann aber sobald er wieder nach Hause geht und Wochenlang nicht auf Partys geht auch auf die Zigaretten verzichten. 

Gefährlich wird eine Sucht immer dann, wenn die sozialen und körperlichen Auswirkungen extrem überhand nehmen.

Beispiel WoW: 
Das ich süchtig nach dem Game bin, streite ich nicht ab .... denn allein die Communty unserer Gilde zieht mich regelmäßig zum PC .... wir kennen uns seit 4 Jahren und das auch im Reallife ... treffen uns einmal im Sommer und einmal an Silvester und vielleicht auhc mal zwischendurch ...  dennoch gibt es für mich klare Abstriche .... ich würde nie eine Grillparty absagen, nur weil ich unbedingt WoW spielen muss an diesem Abend .... in unserer Gilde ist oberste Prio "Reallife geht vor" und so handhaben wir das auch .... wir haben z.B. unseren Raid so ausgelegt, dass jeder der einen privaten Termin hat, diesen auch wahrnehmen kann ohne auch nur an ein schlechtes Gewissen denken zu müssen .... 
Klar versucht man natürlich die Termine die man plant nicht an die Raidtage zu legen (macht ja jeder Fußballer auch der Dienstags und Donnerstags Training hat) .... aber prinzipiell ist auch an diesen Tagen immer die Möglichkeit vorhanden einen Raid  kurzfristig abzusagen ... 

Zu einer Sucht"krankheit" wird es für mich, wenn die sozialen Kontakte zu Freunden und Verwandten abgebrochen werden .... wenn man nicht zur Arbeit geht weil nen neuer Patch kommt .... wenn man morgens verschläft weil man bis in die puppen durchgezockt hat .... wenn man dadurch seinen Job riskiert oder bereits verloren hat  .... 

Eine Sucht wird immer dann gefährlich, wenn sie Krankhaft wird .... und ja WoW kann süchtig machen so wie jedes andere Game auch (siehe Zitat von oben ... durch das Belohnungssystem ingame und das dadurch ausgeschüttete Dopamin) .... ich hab als 14 jährige wie ne Blöde Sonic gespielt auf der Playstation .... hab wenn meine Ellis dachten ich schlafe tief und fest bis Nachts um 4 Uhr versucht noch das eine Level und jenes und dieses noch .... bin dann morgens natürlich nicht aus dem Bett gekommen und in der Schule regelmäßig eingenickt ..... vorher als ich die station noch nicht hatte hab ich gelesen wie ne Blöde .... hab Romane nachts verschlungen .... auch da konnte ich das Buch nicht einfach zur Seite legen bis ich nicht wusste wie es ausgeht .... irgendwann hab ich dann einfach angefangen, den Anfang zu lesen und dann das letzten Kapitel zwischendrin .... somit war die Spannung wie es endet nicht mehr vorhanden und ich konnte beruhigt schlafen :-) 

Ihr seht, süchtig wird man von vielen Dingen ;-) ..... ob man Suchtkrank wird, liegt an einem selbst und wie man mit seiner Sucht umgeht :-)


----------



## Yiraja (3. Juli 2009)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????



das machen palas xD


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

*trockenrubbel*

So, fertig mit Baggersee...und was sehen meine Augen? Wieder episch lange Einträge von Forennewbies. Warum ist das eigentlich immer so? Diejenigen die aufgehört haben, müssten doch eigentlich mehrere hundert Einträge haben. Dann würde ich ihnen nämlich auch die "ich habe aufgehört und bin glücklich" Kommentare deutlich schneller abkaufen. Und zu meinem Leidwesen vermisse ich immer noch sachliche Argumente, warum wir alle "süchtig" sind. Ich sehe immer wieder ausformulierte Argumente, aber von Seiten derjenigen, die Attackieren, nur Polemik und unbewiesene (oder auch falsch dargelegte) "Fakten".

Und noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen. Wieso trennen alle immer WOW und RL? WOW ist Teil des RealLifes. Du klinkst dich ja nicht einfach aus dem Leben aus. Die Community, sei es das Forum, sei es die Gilde, sei es deine Freundesliste...sie sind Teil des Realen Lebens, ganz gleich ob ich ihnen schon einmal die Hand geschüttelt habe oder nicht. Das entbindet weder von der Verantwortung, Zusagen einzuhalten, noch von der allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Etikette. Wenn ein Gildenmitglied für einige Wochen eben mal keine Zeit hat, wenn ein anderer sagt, er kann eben nur 4 Stunden in der Woche spielen, und ein weiterer der Ansicht ist, dass er jetzt doch lieber im Raid off geht, weil er sonst mit Frau, Freundin, Mutter, Arbeit oder sonst etwas Probleme bekommt - dann ist mir das recht. Ich fordere es sogar in unserer Gilde. Aber ich fordere auch, dass jemand vor seiner Zusage abwägt, wie hoch das Risiko ist, nicht bis zum Ende durchspielen zu können. Ich verlange genau das gleiche Verhalten, als ob wir benachbart wären.

*kaffeemaschine einschalt*

Für diesen Thread wünsche ich mir etwas mehr Sachlichkeit, weniger Polemik und die Bereitschaft, die Argumente beider Standpunkte vorbehaltlos anzuhören.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das machen palas xD


Ochtung ochtung, desh is ane razzia (wer mir sagt woher das kommt kriegt ein keks)


----------



## Bastlwastl (3. Juli 2009)

Soooo

Epische Einträge von Newbies ? Also ich war schon bei Buffed, als es noch Blasc hies, aber ich notiere mir meine Passwörter oder Benutzernamen nie, weswegen ich, wenn ich was zu sagen habe, immer ein neues Profil brauch. Ähmm .. ja , der Beweis ist auch sehr dünn, das kannst mir jetzt glauben oder nicht, is aber so. 

Die Trennung von RL und WoW kommt aus der Community; man kennt sich nur vom zocken, deswegen fragt man, was man im Reallife macht. Menschen aus meiner Arbeit fragen, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache und Leute aus meinem Fußballverein, was ich beruflich mache. Mit Fakten kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, die sind frei interpretierbar. Wirklich Sucht ist, wenn mann Pflichten im RL (mir fällt keine besseres Wort dafür ein) vernachlässigt und sich nur noch mit dem Avatar identifiziert. Der Rest liegt in einer Grauzone. Sollte man dich vor dem Rechner einkoten, dann ist  man wahrscheinlich süchtig. Leider gibt es selten so eindeutige Beispiele 

Die Sucht kann letztendlich nur im RL (sorry, schon wieder) festgestellt werden. Von Familie, Bekannten, Freunden. Oder auch vom Sozialarbeiter, wenn die anderen Gruppen nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Und warum schlägt man so schnell mit der Sucht Keule im sich ? Weil mit Hilfe des Belohnungssystems sich sehr schnell eine Abhängig einstellen kann. Ist nun einfach so. Funktioniert im auch im Reallife 

Fazit: Fakten gibst wegen der Grauzone der Sucht sowie der Anonymität der Foren nicht. Sondern nur unabhängige Studien .. mehr oder weniger unabhängige Studien. Die aktuelle Studie besagt, daß 3 % der Internetnutzer (alle zusammen) süchtig sind. Besonders gefährdet sind Junge Männer und Spieler von Online-Rollenspielen. Zahlen dazu wurden nicht genannt. Vllt weiß jmd mehr dazu.


----------



## schmetti (3. Juli 2009)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> " oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören




Naja mit den fingern schlitzt dich der Schurke nunmal nicht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (3. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ochtung ochtung, desh is ane razzia (wer mir sagt woher das kommt kriegt ein keks)




Ich denke das kommt aus der Gegensprechanlage an deiner Wohnungstür -.-


----------



## Alohajoe (3. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ochtung ochtung, desh is ane razzia (wer mir sagt woher das kommt kriegt ein keks)


Bitte alle mal die Kofferräume aufmachen!
Allimania, aber frag mich nicht welcher Teil.

@topic: Immer wieder schön, wenn am Anfang solcher Berichte Sachen stehen wie "Manche Menschen ziehen sich immer mehr zurück und verbringen 10 Stunden oder mehr im Internet mit Spielen, Chatten oder sonstigen Aktivitäten, und ihre sozialen Kontakte gehen immer mehr gegen Null." Dann kann man gleich auf das rote X klicken...
Aber hey, wenn man mit jemandem chattet, ist das ja keine reale Person, mit der man schreibt, sondern nur das Internet. Dann dürfte Briefe schreiben auch kein sozialer Kontakt sein, oder telefonieren. Ganz schlimm wirds dann bei VoIP bzw Internettelefonie....

Nuja, sicher kann WoW bzw. das Internet süchtig machen. Das liegt dann aber nicht am Spiel oder am Internet selbst, sondern an der Psyche der jeweiligen Person, und was sie so für Probleme im Alltag hat, um sich so oft ins Virtuelle flüchten zu müssen.


----------



## zkral (3. Juli 2009)

@ Bastlwastl

*auch nen kaffee?*

Für mich ist das RL rund 98%. Alle Unterhaltungen im TS, die meisten Texte im Chat, das Verhalten im Spiel - zu (grob und unfachmännisch über den Daumen gepeilt) 95% trifft das auf unsere WOW Community zu - sind für mich RL. RP ist genau der Teil im Spiel, in dem ich versuche die Wesenszüge meines Avatars zu spielen, worin der eigentliche Reiz des Rollenspiels liegt (und wir genau wissen dass WOW nicht gerade eine Hochburg dieser Spielart ist). Ich beschimpfe nicht Leute im Spiel und schieb es dann auf den Avatar, ich verhalte mich im TS genauso wie im Leben ohne Rechner.

Ich denke ich bin mit dir einig, dass WOW ein Suchtpotenzial hat, das sich auf die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen auswirken kann. Doch WOW ist nicht die Suchtursache, sondern das Kompensationsmittel. So wie jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss, wieviel Alkohol er/sie/es trinkt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie viele Stunden WOW er/sie/es spielt. 

Umgedreht stelle ich die Frage, was der Gesellschaft fehlt, wenn WOW (stellvertretend für alle PC Spiele mit "Suchtfaktor") ein solches Kompensationsmittel sein kann. Es fehlt an Stabilität, Fürsorge und dem dingens da, na, wie hiess es doch gleich, das Gegenteil von Isolation...ach ja, Integration. Viele Menschen erleiden im Elternhaus, der Schule und ihrem Umfeld, ihrer Arbeit, Verwandtschaft und so weiter, in ihren sozialen Umfeldern, latente oder auch offensichtliche soziale Defizite. Aber es ist unpopulär und mit einem hohen Nichtwiederwahlfaktor versehen, wenn man als Politiker den Verfall des Wertesystems beurkundet und eine Einforderung derselben von den Wählern betreibt.

*schlürf*

In diesem Sinne werde ich erst einmal meiner Terminzusage namens Raid nachkommen und fröne hemmungslos meiner Freizeitsucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## THE-O (3. Juli 2009)

wow ist halt zu gut um langsamm zu genießen zu werden. wow führt zur sucht ist kla aber man muss halt damit leben können oder man hört halt auf what ever


----------



## Mirí Lordaeron (3. Juli 2009)

Wer sich einfach mal ein wenig mit Psychologie beschäftigt, wird früher oder später auf den Begriff der intermettierenden Verstärkung stoßen. Nichts anderes geschieht bei den meisten MMORG´s. 
Desweiteren werden in Onlinerollenspielen soziale Kontakte vorgegaukelt. Der Konsument fühlt sich nicht einsam, weil er durch dieses Spiel mit "Seinesgleichen" verbunden ist. 
Ich war süchtig nach diesem Spiel und der Ausstieg ist mir so dermaßen schwer gefallen, dass ich mir nicht anmaßen würde - so wie einige in diesem Forum es leider tun - Süchtige zu verurteilen und als RL-Versager abzustempeln. (und ja - ganz abgelegt habe ich meine Sucht noch nicht, da ich hier ja im Forum rumsüchtel...)
WoW ist ein Spiel, was eine Suchtspirale auslösen kann. Ich begrüße jeden Text der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, auch wenn viele Sachen unrecherchiert und unreflektiert veröffentlicht werden, so sind es doch kleine Schritte sich diesem schwierigem Thema anzunähern. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Onlinerollenspielen eine gefährliche Struktur innewohnt und es nicht an der Psyche der jeweiligen Person/Problemen liegen muss, wenn jemand sich in virtuelle Welten flüchtet. 
Jedweder der sich angesprochen fühlen mag, jedweder der WoW als attraktive Alternativrealität sieht hier einmal diese bald einhundert Jahren alten Zeilen als Hinweis. 
" Im Nebel 
Seltsam, im Nebel zu wandern!
Einsam ist jeder Busch und Stein, 
kein Baum sieht den andern,
jeder ist allein.

Voll von Freunden war mir die Welt
Als noch mein Leben licht war;
Nun, das der Nebel fällt,
ist keiner mehr sichtbar."
(H.Hesse)


----------



## Freyen (3. Juli 2009)

1. Habe ich jemals mein Privatleben vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
2. Habe ich jemals mein Berufsleben/meine schulischen Verpflichtungen vernachlässigt, um WoW zu spielen?
3. Habe ich mich jemals in eine Gesundheitsgefährdente Situation begeben (zu wenig essen, zu wenig schlaf) um WoW zu spielen?
4. Habe ich jemals gelogen, um WoW spielen zu können ?
5. Wurde mir von meinen Freunden/Bekannten/Familien schon mal vorgeworfen, daß ich zu viel Zeit vorm PC verbringe ?
6. Habe ich wegen WoW andere Freizeitaktivitäten aufgegeben ?
7. Kann ich entspannt andere Aufgaben erledigen, ohne an die nächste WoW Sitzung zu denken ?

zu 1.: kommt drauf an, wie man Privatleben definiert - auch WoW gehört zu meinem Privatleben, da es eines meiner Hobbies ist - Freunde/Familie wurden noch nie vernachlässigt
zu 2.: jaaiiiin.... vielleicht mal nicht ganz so fleißig gelernt, wie ich es gesollt hätte (aber der möglichen Folgen, die zum Glück aber nicht eingetreten sind ^^", war ich mir bewusst)
zu 3.: nein
zu 4.: nein
zu 5.: nein
zu 6.: nein - aber dazu siehe auch Punkt 1
zu 7.: ja

Gerade heute höre ich auf allen Kanälen wieder die Hiobsbotschaft, dass PC-Spiele/Internet/WoW (insbesondere!) süchstig machen und die bislang unentdeckte/nicht wahrgenommene/unterschätzte neue Volkskrankheit weltweit seien. Auch Herr Pfeiffer (hmm, mit drei f, oder doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, na wer kennt das?) hatte wieder einen Auftritt, wobei mir der Spott doch "etwas" älter vorkam. 
Dieses Thema kommt immer wieder wie die Flut an den Strand geschwappt und droht einen medialen Deich zu brechen, wenn nicht ganz fix redegewandte "WoW"-Gegner in ihre Notfallkluft spingen würden, um styroporgefüllte "Sand"-Säcke zu stapeln. 
Klar, es gibt Süchtige. 
Klar, es gibt Suchtgefährdete. 
Klar, es gibt Nicht-Süchtige. 
Ist es deshalb nötig mediale Panikmache zu betreiben? Nein! Aufklärungskampagnien (wie es schon einige Gute gibt - das war übrigens einer der besseren heutigen Beiträge auf WDR (glaub ich)) sind viel sinnvoller, sowohl für die Betroffenen, als auch für die nicht mehr ganz so kleine Zockergemeinde, die "ihr(e)" Spiel(e) einfach nur spielen möchte, ohne medial angepöbelt zu werden (andersrum gilt das Gleiche). Es ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings für einen Berichterstatter einfach nur peinlich, mit solchen Schlagworten wie WoW-Sucht um sich zu werfen, dabei aber Bilder aus Battleforge zu zeigen, oder von gewalttätigen Metzelspielen zu sprechen und dabei gerade eine Rundfahrt durch Stranglethorn mit einigen Chars die auf Zul´Gurubs Stufen sitzen zu zeigen... 
So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:
@Ematra
Einer der best durchdachten Posts den ich je gelesen habe. Danke dafür.


----------



## Bastlwastl (3. Juli 2009)

@ zkral

Ich würd dieses Thema auch noch gerne vertiefen, aber leider ist diese Online Sucht zu kurz in den Medien und viele gute Studien als Grundlage zu verwenden. Außerdem bin ich grad im Prüfungsstress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was du übers RL sagst ist deine Definition davon. Im allgemeinen hab ich gedacht, daß es des Leben ohne WoW ist, so hab ich das immer gesehen. Wenn du dich selbst nicht zu den Süchtigen zählst, ist das doch super, man brauch auch nicht zwanghaft Sucht zu suchen. Wie vorher schon beschrieben wurde ist es unsinnig von der täglichen Spielzeit auf das Suchtverhalten zu schließen.

So weit auszuschweifen, und die Verrohung der Gesellschaft bzw die Verarmung an Werten dafür verantwortlich zu machen, würd ich nicht. Und WoW IST die Suchtursache, nicht nur das Mittel dazu. Wenn man von WoW abhängig ist, dann ist man von WoW abhängig. Wenn du mit WoW aufhörst und stattdessen ... hmmm .. Kaugummi kaust, dann ist Kaugummikauen dein Kompensationsmittel. (oh mann, dieser Vergleich hinkt auch, aber du weiß, was ich damit sagen will)

Die Suchtgefahr, das Erfolgssystem, das, was uns alle schon bei Diablo I + II bei der Stange gehalten hat + der Zeitfaktor, mit dem es möglich ist, alles zu erreichen (meines Erachtens der wichtigste Rohstoff im Spiel) macht das (Sucht-)Potential von WoW aus. Als es für mich nix mehr zu erreichen gab, hab ich aufgehört, dh. ich hab nie geraidet. Sich zu entscheiden, ob man spielt ist solange gut, solange man nicht in diese Falle tapt. Und man kriegts ja nicht mit. Man frägts sich irgendwann selbst bzw will was dran ändern. 

ABER

Mann kann doch an was Spaß haben, ohne süchtig zu sein ? Ich hab auch shcon mal Geld in eine Spielautomaten gesteckt, oder hab gepokert. Und man wird nicht gleich abhängig.

So long, ich meld mich in nem halben Jahr wieder .. unter anderm Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: @ Miri Lordaeron

Wo kann ich unterschreiben ? Sehr guter Beitrag


----------



## Wolsger (4. Juli 2009)

Wer das Suchtpotential von Wow nicht anerkennt macht sich was vor.
Es ist keine Droge im Sinne körperlichen Entzugs,
aber eine virtulle Welt bietet mitunter wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten als 
z.B. ein triestes RL in dem man Leistung bringen muß.
Wenn man sich die Rückzugsmöglichkeit nimmt und nicht mehr Wow spielt
und es "nur ständig" im rl probiert, kann ganz schön Depressionen bekommen.
Jedenfalls hatte ich in den ersten 3 Wochen "Quitwow" nach 5 Jahren Wow ziemlich heftige Depressionen,
was auch daran lag das eben diese süße Ablenkung fehlte.
Mittlerweile is es besser und ich bin standhaft, aber der Wunsch in andere Welten abzutauchen der wird immer bleiben.
Es ist ein mächtiger Sog und man muß bewußt widerstehen, sonst zieht es einen immer wieder rein.
Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, das virtulle Welten leichter begehbar sind, als das reale Leben.
Und darin kann man sich leicht verlieren, wenn man ein schwieriges Leben hat.

Pack's an und kack auf Wow!


----------



## Ixidus (4. Juli 2009)

...alle tage wieder


----------



## Doomsta (4. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Wer das Suchtpotential von Wow nicht anerkennt macht sich was vor.
> Es ist keine Droge im Sinne körperlichen Entzugs,
> aber eine virtulle Welt bietet mitunter wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten als
> z.B. ein triestes RL in dem man Leistung bringen muß.
> ...



!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Bitte alle mal die Kofferräume aufmachen!
> Allimania, aber frag mich nicht welcher Teil.


Jop
Isch bin dea ronny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IlFantastico (5. Juli 2009)

WoW eine Sucht?
Gute Frage!

Ich würde sagen bei so manchen User liegt mit Sicherheit ein Dysfunktionaler Gebrauch vor, sprich man vernachlässigt seine sozialen Verpflichtungen.
Ob hier wirklich das Spiel schuld ist kann ich weder verneinen noch bestätigen.
Bei Jugendlichen ist meiner Ansicht nach ganz klar der Elternteil schuld.
Bei Erwachsenen?
Wenn man niemanden hat kann es unter Umständen der einzige Kontakt zur Außenwelt sein.
Eine Möglichkeit Freunde und vielleicht sogar eine Frau bzw. Mann zu finden.
Hier kann man meines erachtens nicht sagen, dreh den Pc ab und geh hinaus.
Es gibt so manche/n der mit seiner Umwelt nichts zu tun haben möchte.
So lange es Körper und Geist nicht wirklich Schaden(hat nichts mit DPS zu tun) zufügt, find ich, ist der Suchtfaktor zu vernachlässigen.
In Zeiten wo Drogen und Alkohol unsere Kinder vergiften, ist WoW noch die gesündere Alternative.


----------



## Riear (5. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Wer das Suchtpotential von Wow nicht anerkennt macht sich was vor.
> Es ist keine Droge im Sinne körperlichen Entzugs,
> aber eine virtulle Welt bietet mitunter wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten als
> z.B. ein triestes RL in dem man Leistung bringen muß.
> ...



Jein. WoW ist ansich lediglich ein Spiel. Ja es kann süchtig machen und ja man kann an Realitätsverlust leiden durchs spielen. Aber ganz ehrlich..ich war selber süchtig nach WoW und habe aus eigener Kraft den Absprung geschafft. Ich spiele es jetzt nur noch ab und an und bin der Meinung das kann man dann eher weniger als Sucht bezeichnen.

aber mal ganz ehrlich "Pack's an und kack auf Wow!", worauf willst du dann noch alles kacken? Schokolade?tee?Kaffee?Spielautomaten?Zigaretten?Alkohol?Shopping?...ich könnte die Liste ewig weiterführen da alles genannte Suchtgefährdende Artikel sind. Und gesund sind alle nicht. Wir Menschen lassen uns nunmal gerne zu etwas hinreißen.

So far...


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

Wer mehr als 5 Stunden täglich vor dem PC (außer man arbeitet vor dem PC; Programmierer, Game Designer; IT-System Kaufmann, Grafiker etc.) IST süchtig, und das trifft einfach auf 80% der WoW Spieler zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber wer etwas anderes sagt lügt sich was vor.

WICHTIG: Man sollte solche Spiele nicht verharmlosen. Man verschenkt wertvolle Lebenszeit! Sinnlos! Und die ist weg!


----------



## Poserritter (5. Juli 2009)

Warcraft ist ein Zeitvertreib für mich und mehr nicht. Verstehe nicht, wieso man das als Sucht bezeichnen muss, was man gern tut.
So werden ja unsre Lieblingsgewohnheiten "kriminalisiert".
Ist doch krank.
Sucht beginnt mit der Muttermilch nach dieser Definition also lasst euch nicht immer einlullen von den Medien, die aus allem ein Riesenspektakel machen müssen und geniesst euer Bier.

Meine Chefin hat einen tollen Satz:

Die Summe aller Laster ist immer gleich.

Dann hört auf mit wow und wir sehn uns in der Eckkneipe, jeden Abend von 18:00-23:30.
Besser? Weiss nicht.

Und du komische Emosocke über mir solltest mal deine Birne bissl anstrengen statt jeden Quatsch, den die Medien verbreiten, ernst zu nehmen.


Wer sagt denn, was wann eine Sucht darstellt? Oder ob es gefährlich ist, einer Sucht nachzugehen? Ist es nicht gefährlicher, Auto zu fahren, als zu Hause zu sitzen?
Was soll an einer wow-Sucht denn schlimm sein? Ich spiele seit 2006 und ich gehe normal arbeiten, habe eine Freundin und und und. Ok, mein Garten ist ein wenig schlamperig aber ich mags grün.
Mir tut nix weh, ich habe Spass in meiner Freizeit und keine Lust, mir das vermiesen zu lassen, weil irgendwer der Ansicht ist, ich wäre süchtig. 
Ich bin seelisch ausgeglichen. Und das, obwohl ich im Gesundheitswesen arbeite. Da haben alle Leute, die man trifft, Probleme. Liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die einzige Gefahr, die ich bei dieser Sucht sehe, wäre nämlich eine Veränderung der Psyche, Rückzug, Aggression oder ähnliches. Kann ich an mir nicht erkennen. Meine Chefin hält mir immer diese Kacksuchtdebatte vor aber auch sie muss zugeben, dass solche Erscheinungen nicht vorhanden sind. Sie muss es wissen. Sie is Ärztin.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Meine Chefin hat einen tollen Satz:
> 
> Die Summe aller Laster ist immer gleich.



der spruch is genial! ^^ musst deine chefin ma echt loben dafür


----------



## Poserritter (5. Juli 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> der spruch is genial! ^^ musst deine chefin ma echt loben dafür




Hab ich schon, ich find den Spruch auch genial^^


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

Jop, wenn man Ausreden sucht is der genau richtig.


----------



## Morcan (5. Juli 2009)

Ist heutzutage nicht alles eine Sucht, mit dem man sich länger als 3 Stunden beschäftigt?
Letztendlich liegt es doch immer an dem Menschen, der sich zu soetwas hinreißen lässt.


----------



## fixfox10 (5. Juli 2009)

'Die Summe aller Laster ist immer gleich.'

Ja, das hat was und trifft den Kern der Debatte. Mit der gnädigen Erlaubnis deiner Chefin kopiere ich den mal in meine Signatur in unserem Gildenforum.


----------



## nemø (5. Juli 2009)

Jaja 
Politiker wollen WoW auch wieder verbieten xD
Das ist eigentlich ganz lustig , mir ist aufgefallen, am "anfang gab es 
Rock-musik, war Böse, wollte man abschaffen war nix,
elvis mit hüftschwung, abschaffen war nix
Das fernsehen, kinder können gewalt gucken etc wollte man einsch0ränken wa nix
und es woird genauso mit dem internet gehen, man kriegt es hin teile zu zensieren --> elvis erst ab dem Bauch zeigen xD
und trozdem bleibt es bestehen.


----------



## Poserritter (5. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> 'Die Summe aller Laster ist immer gleich.'
> 
> Ja, das hat was und trifft den Kern der Debatte. Mit der gnädigen Erlaubnis deiner Chefin kopiere ich den mal in meine Signatur in unserem Gildenforum.




Chefin meint, der Spruch ist von Nietzsche. Also kompetent *hust*

@Nemo: ja, es gibt sie schon auf den Tontafeln der Sumerer, die Klagen der Älteren über die Verrohung der Jugend. 
Man nennt diese Leute wohl die Ewiggestrigen, die immer an dem festhalten, was sie in ihrer Jugend erfassen konnten. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist zu verbieten. Teilweise vermute ich dahinter Selbstschutz, weil eben diese Leute mit den Veränderungen in der Gesellschaft nicht klarkommen. Glühbirne verbieten, Telefon verbieten, Zeitungen, Fotografie, Radio, Fernsehen.. immer gab es neue Wege in der Gesellschaft und immer konnten reaktionäre Politiker mit dem Aufruf zum Verbot (schadet der Gesellschaft) auf Stimmenfang gehen bei eben diesen Leuten, deren Horizont nicht ausreicht, Neuerungen zu erfassen und zu beurteilen.


Meine Ansicht:
Es besteht die Gefahr, dass eine Art schlechtes Gewissen beim Spieler erzeugt wird. So wird die Freude am Hobby gemildert und der Spieler leidet psychisch darunter. Er fühlt sich, als täte er etwas Unrechtes. 
Solange aber das Umfeld nicht leidet (Schulnoten, Arbeit, soziale Kontakte) ist dieses Unrechtsgefühl eine medial erschaffene Ungerechtigkeit. Ihr solltet euch da auf keinen Fall euren Spass vermiesen lassen.
Leidet aber das Umfeld, oft RL genannt, dann muss man sich Grenzen setzen. Das gebietet der normale Menschenverstand.
Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, ist aber auch anderweitig gefährdet. Da ist wow noch eine harmlose Variante des Gehenlassens.
Noch was zum "RL": wow ist Teil dieses RL. Es gibt kein virtuelles Leben. Spätestens aufm Klo sollte das bewusst werden.


----------



## Seryma (5. Juli 2009)

Benutz doch BITTE einen der 1920347023080272012730726555204362029 anderen Threads zu diesem Thema...

langsam isses ECHT ausgelutscht, jedes Thema wurde schon tausende Male diskutiert...


----------



## Hasal (5. Juli 2009)

WoW kann süchtig machen, wie so ziemlich alles. Das Thema wurde schon zu oft durchgekaut ohne, dass sich irgendwas geändert hat. Daher spar ich mir die Mühe und sag einfach mal: Suchfunktion gibt dir sicher genug meinungen.


----------



## Poserritter (5. Juli 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Benutz doch BITTE einen der 1920347023080272012730726555204362029 anderen Threads zu diesem Thema...
> 
> langsam isses ECHT ausgelutscht, jedes Thema wurde schon tausende Male diskutiert...



Der Thread ist vom 19.11.2008- alt genug? Oder solln wir einen von 06 rauskramen?

Das Thema ist leider wieder aktuell. Im Morgenmagazin von ARD/ZDF wurde ein sehr unsachlicher Bericht über die WoW Sucht gebracht. Wer den gesehen hat und WoW nicht kennt, muss uns für kleine Irre halten. 

Also was soll der offtopic Spam? Diese Frage ist rein rhetorisch, halt dich doch einfach raus aus den Themen, die dich nicht interessieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Juli 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Warcraft ist ein Zeitvertreib für mich und mehr nicht. Verstehe nicht, wieso man das als Sucht bezeichnen muss, was man gern tut.
> So werden ja unsre Lieblingsgewohnheiten "kriminalisiert".
> Ist doch krank.
> Sucht beginnt mit der Muttermilch nach dieser Definition also lasst euch nicht immer einlullen von den Medien, die aus allem ein Riesenspektakel machen müssen und geniesst euer Bier.
> ...




100 % Zustimmung.


----------



## Angelsilver (5. Juli 2009)

Teh schrieb:


> Eine Sucht..Das ist gut. Ist ein Fabian Hambüchen auch sportsüchtig weil er 5-7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden trainiert?




Also Spitzen oder Leistungsspoort mit einem Computersüchtigen Vergleichen .... wärst gleich mal der  erste der professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen sollte  -bei solchen aussagen frag ich mich nur wie weit der IQ unterm Gefrierpunkt liegt


----------



## Cøred (5. Juli 2009)

Wer kann mir den mal Süchtig Definieren? 

Für mich ist Süchtig jemand der es BRAUCHT! zum Leben!
Jemand der nerven zusammenbrüche bekommt ohne sein Suchtmittel.
Wenn jemand 12h am Tag spielt aber auch mal ne Woche nicht ist er für mich nicht Süchtig!
Er kann ja ohne.


----------



## Bastlwastl (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Wieso weigern sich beide Seiten zu akzeptieren, daß es eine Grauzone im Bezug auf Sucht gibt, und zwar ne gewaltige. Wer 6 Stunden am Tag zockt, weil ers kann, aber mit beiden beiden im "RL" steht, der ist doch nicht süchtig. Und wenn jemand aus welchen Gründen auch immer nur am WE täglich 3 Stunden zockt, aber dies unter Zwang, dann hat er vllt ein Problem.

Das Potential der Sucht ist gegeben, vllt sogar erhöhtes, aber es gibt einfach diese Grauzonen. 

Zum Thema RL: 

Deswegen, weil dir das RL auch noch andere Emotionen zur Verfügung stellt und in intensierem Mase als WoW. Ich erdreiste mir zu sagen, daß Gemeinschaftsgefühl, Vertrauen, Zufriedenheit, Neid und Ärger (alle auch in WoW vertreten) im "RL" intensiver zu beobachten sind und wargenommen werden. Zwischenmenschliche Gefühle werden über das Internet gefiltert. Die Emotionalen Fertigkeiten, die wichtig sind fürs überleben (man kann an Vereinsamung sterben), vllt sogar essentiell (behaupt ich jetzt einfach mal), verkümmern. Ab wieviel Stunden pro Tag, kann man nicht sagen, weil es persönlichkeitsbezogen ist.

Freunde oder Paare aus dem realen Leben, die gemeinsam WoW zocken, pflegen diese Gefühle, aber sie wurden nicht in/durch WoW erschaffen. Ich sage NICHT, daß WoW keine Spaß machen kann, ich sage, es kann nicht das Reale Leben (ich nenns jetzt einfach so) ersetzen. Deswegen ist WoW für mich vllt Teil des RL, aber es ist nicht das RL. Eine virtuelle Welt IST nicht die Realtät. Nur ein Abklatsch davon.

Dies ist kein Angriff auf euer Hobby !! nur eine Feststellung


----------



## Wolsger (5. Juli 2009)

Wer sich mit der Wow-Mechanik nicht offen auseinandersetzt macht sich was vor.
Etliche Beiträge versuchen hier die Sogwirkung und die Suchtwirkung zu verharmlosen.
Wer es nicht versteht, das virtuelle Welten leichter zu handeln sind als das reale Leben,
versteht die ganze Diskussion um den Suchtcharakter des Spiels nicht.
Es geht nicht darum Wow als Droge zu stigmatisieren, sondern es geht darum sich offen anzusehen wie Wow auf die Psyche wirkt.

Ich weiss es einfach nur zu gut von mir selbst.
Ich bin arbeitslos und es gbit wirklich nichts leichteres und besseres als diese misssliche Situation
zu vergessen und in Wow abzutauchen. Da mich das aber im Leben nicht weiterbringt vor der Realität zu fliehen, habe ich das Spielen beendet wenn
ich nicht für immer arbeitslos bleiben will.
Das RL ist hart, es ist noch härter ohne Arbeit, aber lieber kämpfe ich dagegen an als ewig Wow zu spielen.
Wer einen tollen Job hat, viel Geld bestens lebt und ab- und zu spielt, der ist sicherlich wenig oder kaum gefährdet,
wer aber kämpfen muss in Schule, Beruf etc. und das sind nunmal nicht wenige, der kann sich mit Wow sehr schädigen.

Wer in der Diskussion ernst genommen werden will, der sollte anerkennen das virtuelle Welten stark entspannende
und ablenkende Wirkung haben. Das macht das Spiel nicht zur Droge, 
aber entfaltet unter bestimmten Umständen Suchtwirkung
die man nicht leugnen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (5. Juli 2009)

Ich finds übertrieben wieviele Leute in Fernsehsendungen versuchen solche Spiele schlecht zu machen

Warum?

Warum Leuten die KEINE Ahnung von sowelchen Spielen haben vorgaukeln dass das Spiel so Megahammersuchtgefährdend ist?

Warum sagen die Leute DAS wäre die Sucht obwohl sie bestimmt selber von irgendwas abhängig sind (Kaffe xD)?

Für mich ist die eindeutige Sucht nich definierbar

 Grüße


----------



## Satanix (5. Juli 2009)

ja ganz nett der Beitrag und die 20h die der arme Mensch dafür aufwendet. Da bekommt er ja fast nie Epixx 
Auch andere Sachen die das Spiel bereithält wird er nicht sehn.

Ich fühle mit ihm. Das er mehr Zeit findet, sich diesem gefährlich, abhängig machendem Spiel zu widmen.

man Beachte den link ganz unten

World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006BFRLA/chiponline

Fazit:

nett gesteuerte Werbung von Blizz. Da man ja auch mit negativ Werbung schön im Gespräch bleibt.
Marketingstrategen haben sowas schon immer für ihren Nutzen hergenommen.
Was ist den besser für ein Game über das alle reden, egal in welcher Hinsicht man es auslegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nichts ist schlimmer für den Absatz bzw Verkauf, wen keine Mensch was drüber schreibt usw.
Private Fernsehanbieter tun ihr übriges dazu, eine verblödete Fernsehgemeinde auf den laufenden zu halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (5. Juli 2009)

WoW spielt man nicht man lebt es... also kann man nicht süchtig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

LOrD schrieb:


> Ich finds übertrieben wieviele Leute in Fernsehsendungen versuchen solche Spiele schlecht zu machen
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und ich sage : WoW ist "Megahammersuchtgefährdent"!!!
Das ist und bleibt eine Tatsache.


----------



## Crudelus (5. Juli 2009)

auch wenn es manche nicht wissen "nur" 20% aller wow spieler sind süchtig, sucht beschreibt sich überhaupt nicht dadurch wie lange man spielt oder wie oft  sondern dadurch, ob man auf das spiel auch mal eine gewisse zeit verzichten kann, kann man das nicht, ja dann ist man süchtig


----------



## Shaddarim (5. Juli 2009)

Hi @ all

Also erstmal zum Anfang:

1. Nein WoW wird nicht ab 18 werden
2. Nein ich will auch kein Moralapostel sein
3. Ja ich habe selbst 3 Jahre aktiv gespielt

Das "Grundproblem" an WoW ist, dass es ein sehr simples Spiel ist.
Wenn man will kann man sich die Zeit in Ulduar mit Hardmode Encountern um die Ohren schlagen, das muss man aber nicht.
Man kann auch ein täglich 1-2 Heros machen. Das ist simpel. Man benötigt kein großes spielerisches Können. Und das ist eben das Gefährliche!

Ich habe selbst 3 Jahre WoW gespielt, zuletzt Ulduar geraidet. Ich kenne den Stress. Spieler xy hat noch kein Buffood drin. Bei dem und dem hält die Flask nicht mehr lange etc.

Ich weiss noch genau wie es bei mir angefangen hat. Ich gucke bei einem Fruend zu der macht gerade Alterac. Die reiten auf riesigen Tigern rum und alles leuchtet.

Schwupsdiwups steht man im Media Markt und liest auf der Rückseite der Packung Sätze wie: "Erlebe epische Schlachten mit bis zu 40 Spielern", da kommt die Erinnung an deinen Freund. Und ehe man sich versieht sitzt man Zuhause vor seinem PC und erstellt sich seinen Charackter.

Ein paar Klicks später steht der Lvl 1 Nachtelf Druide Vorador im magischen Startgebiet und haut Eber um. TOLL! Man will alles kennenlernen und epische Schlachten mit bis zu 40 Spielern bestreiten.

Timejump

Aus dem kleinen Lvl 1 Vorador ist mittelrweile eine T8 equipte Hochleistungs DPS Maschine geworden. Man ist kein Mondkin, wie man es damals im Talentbaum gelesen hatte, sondern ein _Supporter_. Das Feeling wovon man solange geträumt hat, gibt es nicht. Aber man kann ja nicht einfach aufhören. Dafür hat man ja jetzt zuviel Zeit und vorallem Geld investiert. 

Stattdessen sagt man sich: Wenn ich einmal Kel´thuzad(zu schwer), Kil´jaeden(zu schwer) oder Arthas(...) gesehen hat, verkauf ich meinen Char und mache am Ende meine finanziellen Verluste wett und hatte eine schöne Zeit in diesem MMORPG.

Ich war einer von diesen Seltenheiten, die es tatsächlich geschafft haben, mitten im Content aufzuhören und noch ein paar Kröten für seinen Char zu bekommen.

Meine These der WoW Sucht lautet:

Jeder, der sich im Laufe seiner Spielzeit einmal gedacht hat: "Boah schon wieder Raid...     oder     Hmm ich muss die Rating halt noch n bisschen pushen ich brauch die neuen PvP Schultern..." , und trotzdem spielt, jeder von diesen Leuten ist süchtigt.

Denn der Sinn eines Spiels ist der Spass und nicht der Erfolgsdruck. Ob das auf einen selber zutrifft, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.
Auf mich hat es jedenfalls zugetroffen. Habe auch nach dem 4. Raidtag in der Woche wieder drauf gewartet, dass ich mal 2 tage raidfrei habe.

Ich definiere Sucht nicht damit, ob man 6 Stunden täglich spielt etc. Das ist genau wie beim Alkohol. Es gibt Leute die besaufen sich jeden Abend in der Kenipe bis zum Exzess, haben aber kein Problem damit 2 Wochen Pause zu machen. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar Leuten damit helfen, denn das ist jedenfalls mein Sicht zu dem Thema.

In dem Sinne

Freundlichste Grüße aus Siegen

Thomas


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

Sehr richtig, was Thomas da sagt!
Spiele wie WoW sind hochgradig gefährlich meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (5. Juli 2009)

Naja wow war mal eine Sucht aber die Zeiten sind vorbei, leider...


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Naja wow war mal eine Sucht aber die Zeiten sind vorbei, leider...



Wäre das wirklich so würden alle Dauerheuler die sich über jede Änderung aufregen nicht mehr spielen.

Ansonsten stimmt ich so ziemlich Thomas oben zu, bringt die Sache gut auf den Punkt.

Dennoch halte ich ein Verbot oder eine Altersbeschränkung für unsinnig, zumindest solange bis die deutlich wichtigeren Probleme auf der Welt behoben sind....

Welchen Sinn hat es jetzt Rollenspiele zu verbieten wenn ich in 40Jahren sowieso gegen Milliarden von Chinesen kämpfen muss die an meine kleine Qeulle in Deutschland wollen weil China nicht mehr bewohnbar ist?


----------



## Frozo (5. Juli 2009)

QcK schrieb:


> /signed...
> 
> Das ist jetzt Thread nummer Drölf dazu glaub ich... Mein gott lass die Presse sich austoben du kannst eh nix dagegen tun
> 
> ...


Sind nur neidisch xD
WoW ned 4-eva aber jo ...^^
Bald kommt Aion xD
Da wird die Presse das selbe behauptne...
Grausam... isolierung bla bla bla


----------



## Holla die Waldfee (5. Juli 2009)

> Jeder, der sich im Laufe seiner Spielzeit einmal gedacht hat: "Boah schon wieder Raid... oder Hmm ich muss die Rating halt noch n bisschen pushen ich brauch die neuen PvP Schultern..." , und trotzdem spielt, jeder von diesen Leuten ist süchtigt.



hm, dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen, das ist mir zu pauschal...
Ob man süchtig ist oder nicht, hängt denke ich sehr stark von persönlichen Stimmung zum Suchtmittel ab. Sprich, süchitg ist in meinen Augen nach WOW, der dem Spiel in seinem Leben einen so großen Stellenwert beimißt, dass darunter sein soziales Umfeld leidet, Kontakte abbrechen, das Arbeits-/Schulleben leidet und die Gedanken und Gesprächsthemen nur noch um das Suchtmittel kreisen.


----------



## Tweika (5. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizz das schon "entschärft"... jetzt geht im Spiel alles viel, viel schneller und es wird langweiliger... vll haben sie es genau aus diesem grund gemacht? aber wer versteht schon blizz (abgesehen von Gott)....


----------



## Shaddarim (5. Juli 2009)

@ Holla die Waldfee

ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Sicher sieht das jeder etwas anders.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Emosocke schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, was Thomas da sagt!
> Spiele wie WoW sind hochgradig gefährlich meiner Meinung nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Deine Meinung ist hochgradig subjektiv, mehr auch nicht.
ALLES kann süchtig machen, sogar Schokolade! -.-
Also bitte, ich kann diese Kommentare dieser Kinder nicht mehr lesen die WoW, weil es so erfolgreich ist und sie es nicht spielen können, runtermachen müssen.
Ich sag nur kostenpflichtige Dienstleistungen und wie einige Kiddies rumheulen das Blizzard sie abzockt -.-
Einfach krank!


----------



## Nethac (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir einige Posts (insbesondere die letzten) und auch den ursprünglich Artikel auf der Chip-HP durchgelesen habe, muss ich nun auch mal ein paar Worte dazu verlieren.

Zuerst der Artikel: Bei aller Aufregung hier im Thread "wie unverschämt" wieder einige über unser Hobby senieren, sieht man am Ende der ersten Seite die "volle Ernsthaftigkeit" des Artikels. Es wird über Markus K. gesprochen, der zwanzig Stunden die Woche spielt und damit suchtgefährdet ist (was er selbst natürlich nicht so sieht). Ein paar Zeilen tiefer gibs einen Link, über den man genau das eben als "gefährlich" beschriebene Spiel direkt bei Amazon bestellen kann. Unglücklicher und unglaubwürdiger kann ein Artikel wohl kaum sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dann die Posts: Ich spiele WoW nun auch bereits seit dem erscheinen und nein ich bin weit davon entfernt altersmässig ein Kiddie zu sein. Aber ICH spiele das Spiel um mich zu entspannen und vieleicht ein paar lustige Stunden mit Freunden und Bekannten (nicht nur aus dem Spiel) zu haben. Andere setzen sich abends vor den Fernseher, gehen in die Kneipe oder Disco oder gehen ins Kino. Auch ich sitze manchmal mehrere Stunden am Spiel (bewusst nicht IM Spiel), dafür an anderen Tagen gar nicht. Wenn ich mich bewerten würde, würde ich es wie folgt beschreiben:
Ich verbringe einen Großteil meiner Freizeit mit WoW, würde mich aber auch nicht als süchtig oder suchtgefährdet bezeichnen. Erst wenn ich Freunde im Leben für einen Raid oder eine Hero versetzen würde, dann träfe es auf mich zu. Auch meine Freizeit nach einem Raidkalender zu planen oder wie Thomas es beschrieben hat "sich auf Raidfreie Tage" zu freuen, das ist ganz klar ein Suchtverhalten.

Um nun nochmal auf den Eingangspost zurück zukommen, es ist so wie einige es schon beschrieben haben. Es wird immer wieder Stimmen geben, das den Kamm über alle scheren wollen. Und es wird auch immer genauso viele Stimmen geben, die das alles bagatellisieren wollen. Wenn man wirklich wissen will wer nun Recht hat, muss das wohl ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen den Positionen suchen. Durchaus haben Spiele wie WoW ein hohes Potenzial süchtig und abhängig zu machen. Das wird auch keiner ernsthaft bestreiten (in die Runde guck). Aber das es immer grundsätzlich auf alle Spieler zutrifft die dieses (welches auch immer) Spiel spielen, das diese über kurz oder lang süchtig werden, ist schon sehr übertrieben. Jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie viel Zeit er in die Spiele investieren will. Gemessen an dieser Zeit entscheidet sich dann, wie weit man in dem jeweiligen Spiel kommt. Wenn der Weg umgekehrt ist, dann läuft es defenitiv verkehrt.

So, genug geschwafelt ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei dem was Ihr tut (auch bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) )


----------



## René93 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe meienem vorposter total recht und ich denke auch, dass wenn man seinen Terminkalender nach WoW richtet ziemlich süchtig bzw suchtgefährdet ist und dass man seine freunde/kumpels wegen heros oder raids nicht zusagen kann ziemlich das suchtverhlten wiederspiegelt.

PS: Vote for Zockerrevolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juli 2009)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????




Das machen die Hexer im PvP xD


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juli 2009)

Nethac schrieb:


> Aber ICH spiele das Spiel um mich zu entspannen und vieleicht ein paar lustige Stunden mit Freunden und Bekannten (nicht nur aus dem Spiel) zu haben. Andere setzen sich abends vor den Fernseher, gehen in die Kneipe oder Disco oder gehen ins Kino. Auch ich sitze manchmal mehrere Stunden am Spiel (bewusst nicht IM Spiel), dafür an anderen Tagen gar nicht. Wenn ich mich bewerten würde, würde ich es wie folgt beschreiben:



Man kann beides machen o.O ich hab meine Raidtage halt auf dienstag und Donnerstag verlegt.
Da hat man Wochenende immer frei.


----------



## Kaoin (5. Juli 2009)

Viele Spiele (MMOs) machen süchtig. Aber WoW wird ja natürlich immer als erstes genannt. Genauso wie Amokläufe und Counterstrike


----------



## Nethac (5. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Man kann beides machen o.O ich hab meine Raidtage halt auf dienstag und Donnerstag verlegt.
> Da hat man Wochenende immer frei.



Und was machst Du, wenn am Dienstag oder Donnerstag was anliegt? Einladung zum Geburtstag, Treffen beim Spanier deines Vertrauens, etc.? Das ist das was ich meine, wenn ich vorher schon plane dieses oder jenes zu tun, dann mach ich mich abhängig (bewusst oder unbewusst). 

Ich plane meine Raidteilnahmen nicht vorher. Wenn ich ins Spiel komme, schau ich was geht. Wenn nichts geht, dann mache ich etwas anderes (im Spiel oder eben auch nicht im Spiel).

Denk mal drüber nach......


----------



## Sinfallon (5. Juli 2009)

Na dann bin ich zum Glück nicht süchtig xD Am 20. Juli läuft meine allerletzte Gamecard ab und dann bin ich, um mich aufs Thema zu beziehen, "clean" xD

Ne mal im Ernst, ich hab in den letzten Wochen nur noch gedacht: "Heut abend wieder raid -.- Ne, ich meld mich net an, kein bock drauf" und war dann auch off. In meisten fällen bei freunden im RL ( http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/RL ) feiern oder mit ein paar freunden Team Fortress 2 gezockt. Das hat mir mehr spaß gemacht als die sehr disziplin-lastigen raids (bin trotzdem diszipiniert) und die ständigen flames und wipes.


Mittlerweile kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen, der das selbe denkt, wie ich: HÖRT AUF! Kommt günstiger, denn für etwas Geld zu bezahlen, das einem nicht mehr gefällt bzw. keinen Spaß macht is ja wohl dämlich, oder?


----------



## Nightshaw (5. Juli 2009)

Wisst ihr was ich noch geiler finde. Geht mal auf die Seite und scrollt mal ganz runter. Na was seht ihr da?

Ahhhh "World of Warcraft bei Amazon bestellen" eine Verlinkung xD. Ich mein da lassen die sich ein paar Zeilen über WoW so aus des man als Anti WoW'ler denkt es wäre ein brutales Killerspiel aber wenige Zeilen drunter haben se gleich ne Verlinkung echt der Hammer ^^.

Die Medien interessiert es nämlich nen scheiß Dreck ob man durch WoW sein leben zerstören kann oder nicht, die quatschen nur das nach was irgendwelche verwirrten Profs mit ihrem 160 IQ in ihrer Fantasie entwickelt haben. Alles nur Geldschneiderei der Medien, selbst die Verlinkung von Amazon bringt denen doch schon wieder Geld^^.

Also von daher, scheißt auf die Medien die labern nur das was irgendwelche keine ahnung was für leute hören wollen ohne sich selbst ein Bild von WoW gemacht zu haben. Die Medien sollten mal lieber die waren wichtigen Dinge zur Diskussion bringen. Zim Beispiel was denn wirklich passiert mit unseren Soldaten in Afghanistan da unten. Die Medien berichten doch nur, wenn da was passiert (weil es Geld bringt) aber was in der Zwischenzeit wo mal keiner stirbt abgeht weiß doch keine sau nur die die 1. selber da waren oder 2. sich wirklich drüber informieren wollen.
Is das selbe wie mit dem 2 Weltkrieg. Ohja die Deutschen diese Teufel etc...... bekommt man das kotzen nur wenige wissen doch was auch andere Völker den deutschen angetan haben..... die breite Masse und somit das Geld is das was die Medien interessiert. 
Die Menschheit ist einfach zu faul geworden und somit können die Medien auch schreiben was sie wollen.....


naja geb euch nen tipp: wenn ihr wissen wollt was wirklich passiert in der großen weiten welt kauft euch keine Tageszeitung oder son Mist. Informiert euch auf 1000 Seiten im Netz und  ihr werdet mal ganz andere Sachen hören ;D als das was stumpf von den "Billigmedien" verkauft wird.


----------



## Emosocke (5. Juli 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich noch geiler finde. Geht mal auf die Seite und scrollt mal ganz runter. Na was seht ihr da?
> 
> Ahhhh "World of Warcraft bei Amazon bestellen" eine Verlinkung xD. Ich mein da lassen die sich ein paar Zeilen über WoW so aus des man als Anti WoW'ler denkt es wäre ein brutales Killerspiel aber wenige Zeilen drunter haben se gleich ne Verlinkung echt der Hammer ^^.
> 
> ...



Alter hast du einen Schuss?! Hast du Paranoia? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Soviel Müll gelaber auf einem Haufen kann man ja nicht ertragen.....


----------



## Nightshaw (5. Juli 2009)

jo deine aussage zeugt schon wieder von inkompetenz aber naja so sind die leute halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KAP91 (5. Juli 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> jo deine aussage zeugt schon wieder von inkompetenz aber naja so sind die leute halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find er/sie?!^^ hat Recht du hast da echt voll den paranoiden Mist zusammengeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastlwastl (5. Juli 2009)

@ nightsaw

Die Studie wurde mit wissenschaftlichen Bemessungsmethoden durchgeführt, veröffentlicht und von den Medien interpretiert bzw wiedergegeben. Das Internet gibt dir das, was du hören willst, mann muß nur lang genug suchen. Du glaubst dann nur, was du willst.

Mal was anderes: Was hat das Thema in irgendeinerweise mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun ? ...


----------



## Stealkiwi (5. Juli 2009)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Was machen Schurken sonst? Jemanden Toddiskutieren?????????


/vote gute idee für neue klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Teh schrieb:


> Eine Sucht..Das ist gut. Ist ein Fabian Hambüchen auch sportsüchtig weil er 5-7 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden trainiert?


genau an sowas habe ich auch dran gedacht

wenn man 4 stunden wow spielt wird man als süchtig bezeichnet
wenn man 4 stunden fersehn guckt (was manche leute jeden abend machen) zb 19-23 uhr ist das völlig normal ne oO

die welt ist sinnlos

dazu gabs auch noch nen coolen post hab ihn leider nich mehr gefunden...... ich such mal weiter


----------



## razorcraft (5. Juli 2009)

Das Gefühl das man hat, wenn man seinen ersten Char hochspielt und noch ein Noob ist der alles herrausfinden will ist einfach unbeschreiblich. Der erste grüne Gegenstand von einem normaln Mob und dann der erste blaue. Es hat Spaß gemacht sich alles zu erkämpfen. Es gab immer wieder einen Grund weiter zu spielen. Reiten ab 40...man man man hat man sich da gefreut. Als ich dann in die Scherbenwelt gekommen bin war es ein gigantisches Gefühl...alles war so riesig.
Ich habe mittlerweile aufgehört WoW zu spielen, es hat mir einfach zu viel Zeit genommen. =D

...der Razor


----------



## illdas (5. Juli 2009)

Die Hilfe der Ambulanz erfolgt vor allem in Gruppentherapien. "Unser Ziel ist es, die Sozialkompetenz der einzelnen Spieler zu stärken" erklärt Kai Müller, Mitarbeiter und Wissenschaftler. Die Ambulanz kann bereits Erfolge verzeichnen: "Die erste Gruppentherapie haben wir vor kurzem erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Bisher sind alle trocken geblieben." Der schwierigste Teil steht den ehemaligen Süchtigen aber noch bevor: Ohne Hilfestellung abstinent zu bleiben. Hierbei sind sich aber alle einig: Wer in der World of Warcraft zu den Besten zählen will, muss sie zu einem wichtigen Teil des eigenen Lebens machen. Wer sie wieder verlassen will, muss versuchen, sie aus dem Leben verbannen.

Fotostrecke: Die Faszination World of Warcraft


World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen!

^^ godlike


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Bastlwastl schrieb:


> Die Studie wurde mit wissenschaftlichen Bemessungsmethoden durchgeführt, veröffentlicht und von den Medien interpretiert bzw wiedergegeben. Das Internet gibt dir das, was du hören willst, mann muß nur lang genug suchen. Du glaubst dann nur, was du willst.



Du meinst genau diese Wissenschaftler und Medien die Filme drehen in denen kommt "Wow ist ein brutales Killerspiel" und genau dann ein Video von einem Zweit Weltkrieg EgoShooter einblenden?

Medien können beinahe alles machen, und sie tun genau eines am liebsten, irgendetwas "schokierendes" berichten DENN, das verkauft sich am besten und bringt das meiste Geld.

Wer wirklich der Meinung ist die Medien wären so etwas wie "Bildung" läuft auf dem Holzweg.

Im übrigen suchen die wenigsten, die allerwenigsten ihre Informationen selbst, die meisten gehen auf ihre 1-2bekannten Seiten und schauen da, und in den meisten Fällen sind es genau die Seiten der großen Geldgeilen Medien welche mit der Wahrheit jonglieren.

@oben ist Schwachsinn, ich habe Monatelang in einem der Serverbesten Raids gespielt, 2-maximale 4 Raidtage, die anderen 3 Tage der Woche war ich meist nichtmal on, und wenn nur kurz. Als ich keine Lust mehr auf die Raids hatte (rumgeflame wenn ein Achievments versaut wird, oder die Klassen zu Brei vermixt werden) habe ich mein Abo einfach gekündigt und kam nicht mehr on, von heute auf morgen, und vermisst habe ich es kaum.


----------



## Nightshaw (5. Juli 2009)

@ norjena 


lass es hat kein sinn.... die leute kaufne den medien doch jeden mist ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die verstehen ja nichtmal worauf ich hinaus will^^

lass sie dumm sterben wenn sie es so wollen naja


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Nightshaw schrieb:


> lass sie dumm sterben wenn sie es so wollen naja



Unwissend muss nicht gleich "dumm" sein.


----------



## Bastlwastl (5. Juli 2009)

Na da haben sich 2 gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verschwörungstheoretiker ?


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Bastlwastl schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheoretiker ?



Realistiker, oft auch Pessimisten genannt.

Aber du weißt ja, Pessimisten sind nur Optimisten mit mehr Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mishua (5. Juli 2009)

weiß nich obs schon geschrieben wurde aber wenn man nach so einem leicht negativen bericht (so empfinde ich es jedenfalls)
''World of Warcraft jetzt bei Amazon bestellen!''
schreibt..naja ich finds witzig ^_^


----------



## Shaddarim (5. Juli 2009)

> weiß nich obs schon geschrieben wurde



ne da bist du jetzt der allererste!

/ironie off

sry musste sein


----------



## Cotraxis (5. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das Wetter in Saudi-Arabien am 27.12.2099 ??? 

Genau du weist es nicht... also das is mal echt ein Sinnlosthread ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2009)

Pessimisten sind fast Realisten
Realist= sieht alles wie es ist
Pessimist= sieht alles schlecht
in 90% der faelle IST etwas schlecht, also sehen es realisten genau wie pessimisten.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (5. Juli 2009)

Nun ich kenne keinen Menschen der frei von jeglicher Sucht ist. MMO´s machen auch schon immer sehr süchtig, ebenso wie Internet und.. und.. und.. Alles was einem irgendwie was gibt oder Spass macht kann süchtig machen.
Es ist auch nix verkehrt daran süchtig zu sein solange man damit klar kommt. WEr ein problem mit seiner Sucht hat sollte sich hilfe suchen, aber niemand sollte für einen anderen entscheiden oder Verbote aussprechen.

Zum Thema Wortwahl und Gewalt im Spiel kann ich nur sagen das es einfach unsinnig ist sich darüber aufzuregen solange nicht explizit zur Gewalt aufgerufen wird.
Man stelle sich einen Thriller oder Horror Roman vor in dem nicht getötet wird usw. das ist im Prinzip nix anderes.

Ok aber in Zukunft werden wohl Verbrecher nur noch gestreichelt und umgekuschelt, Kriege werden mit Plüschbällen ausgetragen und Sex wird gleich komplett verboten wodurch wir dann auch wohl letztlich endlich aussterben.


----------



## zkral (6. Juli 2009)

*Frühstückspause einleitet*

Moin zusammen.

Mal ein wenig Polemik zum Auftakt: Ich arbeite 10 Stunden am Tag...huch, ich bin süchtig. Meine Katze will jeden Tag mehrere Stunden lang gestreichelt werden: ganz klar, süchtig. Mein Vater filmt und schneidet in seiner Freizeit Videos, das dauert auch mehr als 30 Stunden in der Woche, ergo süchtig. Mein Opa saß vor seinem Tod jeden Tag 12 Stunden vor dem Fernseher...süchtig. Was für eine Familie...hoffnungslos süchtig.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Eine Studie ist der Versuch einer Falsifizierung einer These. Wird die These während der Studie widerlegt, ist die Sache eindeutig. Wird sie nicht widerlegt, bleibt weiterhin das Risiko, dass die These trotz positiver Studie verkehrt ist. Wenn dann noch dabei steht, dass es eine unabhängige Studie ist... . Was bedeuted denn "unabhängige Studie". Das bedeutet, sie wurde nicht von einem Institut durchgeführt, das staatlich oder kirchlich ist oder einer politischen Partei angehört. Was bleibt? Die freie Wirtschaft. Folglich wissen wir nicht, ob die "unabhängige Studie" wirklich unabhängig war, wie gründlich die wissenschaftlichen Methoden waren und wie sorgfältig die empirische Untersuchung. Wir wissen nicht einmal die genaue Formulierung der These, denn die meisten machen sich nicht die Mühe, auch nur eine Quelle zu überprüfen.

Mich fasziniert zudem die Tatsache, dass jedermann sagt, man dürfe nicht alles glauben was in der Zeitung steht, aber scheinbar alles glaubt was im Fernsehen kommt.

WOW hat "Suchtpotenzial". Dies liegt einerseits in der Konzeption des Spielgenres, andererseits an der Umsetzung. Während PC-Solospiele auf eine bestimmte Spieldauer konzipiert werden (z.B. Ende der Kampagne), unterliegen MMOs im allgemeinen nicht dieser zeitlichen Beschränkung. Ein Solospiel war manchmal auf 20 Stunden, manchmal auf 200 Stunden konzipiert. Bei einem MMO kann man davon ausgehen dass die Entwickler einen Inhalt zusammenstellen, der eine Beschäftigung für 2000+ Stunden bietet und damit weitaus mehr, als "gewöhnliche" Computerspiele. Es ist für den normalen Spieler nicht möglich, den gesamten Inhalt zu spielen. Ich erinnere hier gerne an den Spruch "Was spielst du?" aus der Blizz Werbung, der sich genau hierauf bezieht. Welchen Teil von WOW suchst du dir aus?
Ein Problem besteht nun zum Beispiel darin, dass viele Spieler versuchen, was eigentlich nicht geht: alle Erfolge zu sammeln. Kurz nach der Einführung des Erfolgssystems gab es eine große Diskussion darüber, ob das Erfolgssystem nun gut ist für WOW oder nicht. Fakt ist leider, dass nun die erzielten Erfolge gerne als Messlatte benutzt werden und damit der Ansporn entsteht, möglichst viele Erfolge zu haben. Hier beginnt eine der Spiralen von WOW, die ein Suchtpotential bergen. Doch gerade hier sitzt der Fehler eigentlich nicht im Spiel, sondern darin, dass der Spieler ein Ziel verfolgt, das so eigentlich gar nicht erreichbar ist. In Anlehnung an andere Suchtverhalten kann ab hier eigentlich von einem Missbrauch des Konsumguts "WoW" gesprochen werden.
WoW hat noch weitere solche "Suchtfallen". Dennoch liegt es in der Entscheidung des Spielers. Denn er ist es, der sich sein Ziel in WOW selbst steckt, anders als in anderen MMOs, bei denen die Zielsetzungen mehr oder weniger im Spiel bereits inbegriffen sind.

Dass Sucht eine große Grauzone hat wurde oben ja bereits beschrieben. Und eben diese Grauzone macht es notwendig, dass die Fälle einzeln betrachtet und nicht pauschal bewertet werden. Denn was ist denn mit der krebskranken Frau, die so ihren Tag über die Runden bringt, dem frisch Geschiedenen, der ein neues Hobby gefunden hat... . Klar, das sind dann natürlich die Ausnahmen. Wie hoch die Anzahl der "Ausnahmen" ist, wird nicht ermittelt.

Wie in einem anderen Post von mir angesprochen plädiere ich darauf, dass für Kinder und Jugendliche die Eltern in die Verpflichtung genommen werden, und dass Erwachsene ihr eigenes Verhalten reflektieren, mal das Licht einschalten und schauen, ob die Wohnung noch sauber ist und ob es auch mal Obst als Abwechslung zur Pizza gibt. Und ob man vielleicht seit 3 Wochen keinen Anruf mehr hatte, oder die kleine Nichte, auf deren Taufe man doch grade erst war, nicht schon die Schulbank drückt.

So, dann werd ich mir mal wieder nen Kaffee (Sucht!) holen und meiner Arbeit (Sucht!) widmen.

Gruß Zkral


----------



## Mla (6. Juli 2009)

Was ich gut finde ist, dass unter 
"Wir zeigen, wie sich die Spiele-Sucht einschleicht, Besitz nimmt und wie schwer sie zu bekämpfen ist."

Direkt nen Amazonlink zum bestellen des Spieles ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolsger (6. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Dass Sucht eine große Grauzone hat wurde oben ja bereits beschrieben. Und eben diese Grauzone macht es notwendig, dass die Fälle einzeln betrachtet und nicht pauschal bewertet werden. Denn was ist denn mit der krebskranken Frau, die so ihren Tag über die Runden bringt, dem frisch Geschiedenen, der ein neues Hobby gefunden hat... . Klar, das sind dann natürlich die Ausnahmen. Wie hoch die Anzahl der "Ausnahmen" ist, wird nicht ermittelt.



naja ich weiss nicht warum man immer alles so mit Samthandschuhen anfassen muß.
Wow entwickelt starkes Suchtpotential. Punkt.

Ich möchte es nicht mit Drogen vergleichen, weil Wow nicht so wirkt,
aber es hat Sogwirkung und kann das Leben beeinträchtigen.
Wer dem nun mehr oder weniger standhält, wer nur ab- und zu spielt oder
jeden Tag. wer nur nun glaubt es ist süchtigmachend oder nicht, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.

Nur das man einfach grundsätzlich mal akzepiert dass das Suchtpontial von Wow vorhanden ist und eine gewisse Gefahr in sich birgt
andere Lebensinhalte und mögliche Pflichten zu vernachlässigen.
Wenn das Gros der Gamer das offen akzeptieren und aussprechen würde,
würde man auch den Medien die Luft aus den Segeln nehmen.
Ich finde bei der Auseinandersetzung mit kritischen Spieleinhalten,
sind Gamer keinen Deut besser als Dr.Pfeiffer und Konsorten die mitunter abstruse Ralitäten verbreiten.
Gamer drucksen um die Realität genauso herum wie die "Killerspielgegner"

Der nächste kommt mit "Wow macht nicht süchtig, is alles nicht so,
kann man nicht genau einordnen, bla "
Geschwätz. Wow entwickelt starkes Suchtpotential. Over and Out.
Nur so kann man Gamer ernst nehmen die erwachsen sind und eine Gefahr einzuschätzen wissen.
Das Gedruckse führt zum genauen Gegenteil, das man das Gefühl hat
die Leute wissen nicht was sie tun.


----------



## zkral (6. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Wow entwickelt starkes Suchtpotential. Punkt.




Hättest du meinen Beitrag gründlich durchgelesen wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich zwei explizite Beispiele herausgesucht habe, an welchen Stellen WoW Suchtpotential aufweist. Vielleicht noch einmal in Kurzform meine beiden Beispiele: Spieldauer von 2000+ Stunden für den gesamten Content (zum Vergleich: ein Arbeitsmonat hat ca 160 Stunden) sowie die Erfolgsspirale.

Die meisten WoW-ler die ich aus TS, Chat oder auch im RL kenne, behaupten nicht, dass WoW kein Suchtpotential hat. Sie wehren sich allerdings dagegen, sofort als Suchties abgestempelt zu werden aufgrund von Vorurteilen, die durch Medien und "Studien" begründet werden. Es gibt Spielsüchtige in WoW, keine Frage. Doch die Zahlen die sowohl hier im Forum als auch in den Medien kursieren sind schlichtweg erfunden oder bestenfalls schlecht recherchiert. Und diese riesigen Spannen lassen sich zumeist dadurch erklären dass entweder eine bestimmte Aussage von Beginn an untermauert werden soll (wobei es in der Wissenschaft eigentlich keine Verifizierung einer These gibt, sondern nur den Umkehrschluss aus einer nicht-Falsifizierung), oder aufgrund der großen Grauzone bei der Definition des Begriffs Sucht.


----------



## Emosocke (6. Juli 2009)

Sehr richtig, es ist einfach so wer WoW spielt begibt sich in die große Gefahr die wichtigen Sachen im Leben für das Spiel zu vernachlässigen.
----> extrem großes Suchtpotential!


----------



## Mograin (6. Juli 2009)

Das ist Quatsch ich WoW macht nicht süchtg diese artikel schreibe scheinen nischt mehr alle tassen im schrank zu hben und wen san wenigsten haben wir halt spaß am spiel


----------



## Raveneye (6. Juli 2009)

Wow macht nicht wirklich süchtig, es sind zur Zeit immer mehr Leute die aufhören mit Wow weil es Ihnen keinen Spass mehr macht oder sie jetzt in der Sommerzeit einfach nicht die Lust haben sich vor die Kiste zu setzen. Einige kommen dabei nur noch für Raids online und sind direkt wiedre off sobald diese vorbei sind. Das Wow süchtig machen soll ist die beste WERBUNG die Blizzard sich wünschen kann, wenn es dann noch irgendwelche Studien sind die Blizzard nicht mal bezahlen muss umso besser, werbung für nix. Ne gute PR ist heutzutage alles. Es kommt ein neuer Kinofilm raus in ein paar Wochen? Oh schnell noch einen kleinen Skandal  über einen der Hauptdarsteller damit man in den Medien ist und schon hat man ne günstige Werbung.

Ein Hund hat ein Kind gebissen? Sofort für die Wahlwerbung nutzen, deutschland braucht krassere Hundegesetze usw... 

Manipulation ist alles, wartet mal ab. Ein paar Wochen bevor Arthas rauskommt wird es ne dicke Schlagzeile für Wow geben auf den einschlägigen Internetseiten das irgenwas passiert ist. Wetten? ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juli 2009)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade auf http://www.chip.de/artikel/World-of-Warcra...e_33288232.html einen Beitrag zu World of Warcraft gefunden. Ich habe mir den Beitrag mal durchgelesen und ich finde manche Textstellen übertrieben. Zum Beispiel "fantastische Abenteuer in einer Welt voll Krieg, Zerstörung und Feindseeligkeit." oder "Schurken schlitzen ihre Feinde mit Dolchen auf".
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu. Ich würde gern eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hören



Naja sie haben nicht gerade Unrecht, aber jeder sollte für sich selber wissn was gut ist... 

So Long
Ultimo


----------



## RazZerrR (6. Juli 2009)

Kabak schrieb:


> aber folgendes find ich an dem Beitrag lustig
> 
> schaut euch mal den Screen an




Ich denke nicht, dass man süchtig ist, wenn man 20 Stunden in der Woche spielt... Ab 40 könnte ich mir das eher vorstellen!


----------



## Wolsger (6. Juli 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Naja sie haben nicht gerade Unrecht, aber jeder sollte für sich selber wissn was gut ist...
> 
> So Long
> Ultimo


Ich mag diese plakativen Artikel auch nicht.
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab 5 Jahre Wow Progressraiden hinter mir
und ja es macht zu 100% süchtig.


----------



## Eruator (6. Juli 2009)

Emosocke schrieb:


> Wer mehr als 5 Stunden täglich vor dem PC (außer man arbeitet vor dem PC; Programmierer, Game Designer; IT-System Kaufmann, Grafiker etc.) IST süchtig,



lol...
ich glaube das du dir das ein bischen zu einfach machst...
da gehört noch viel mehr dazu!

Grüße Eruator


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Ich mag diese plakativen Artikel auch nicht.
> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab 5 Jahre Wow Progressraiden hinter mir
> und ja es macht zu 100% süchtig.



Es *kann* süchtig machen! Letzlich ist es DEIN Kopf der entscheidet!

Ob du alles andere (meist Stück für Stück) dafür vernachlässigst oder nicht! Bei vielen schleicht es sich ein, bis sie nur noch spielen, das gilt aber nicht für alle!

Wer nichts anderes mehr macht oder nur noch an Wow denkt, sollte sich mal ernsthaft über ne Pause Gedanken machen. Wer aber fröhlich vor sich hindattelt und nicht nur spielt, braucht sich keine Sorgen zu machen.

Es kommt halt darauf an, ob man seinen inneren Schweinehund bändigen kann. Es ist öfter mal dieses "moment ich will nur noch kurz" was ausufert. Wer es öfter ausufern läßt, läßt sich vom Spiel kontrollieren statt umgekehrt. 

Und das nennt man dann Sucht!

Ja, es gibt anscheinend viele die süchtig sind, aber es gibt auch viele die damit umgehen können! Und Blizzard tut ja alles um die Leute langsam davon abzubringen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (6. Juli 2009)

Emosocke schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, es ist einfach so wer WoW spielt begibt sich in die große Gefahr die wichtigen Sachen im Leben für das Spiel zu vernachlässigen.
> ----> extrem großes Suchtpotential!






Mograin schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch ich WoW macht nicht süchtg diese artikel schreibe scheinen nischt mehr alle tassen im schrank zu hben und wen san wenigsten haben wir halt spaß am spiel




Und das sind die Kommentare die ich normalerweise ignoriere. Bestenfalls hoffe ich dass Mograin mit seinem Eintrag eine Auswirkung auf die Sozialkompetenzen und Lernbereitschaft für Rechtschreibung darzustellen versuchte. Emosocke hat zwar vorher schon einiges gepostet, aber im Wesentlichen war da nur ein "Ist so, akzeptiert das." was für mich keine Argumentation darstellt. Wer Fahrrad fährt begibt sich in die Gefahr überfahren zu werden, hinzufallen, Rückenschmerzen aus falscher Haltung zu bekommen...Wer im Haushalt putzt kann von der Leiter fallen, sich die Finger verbrennen, Putzmittel in die Augen bekommen...
Das Suchtpotential definiert sich nicht nach dem Schaden, der eintreten kann, sondern nach dem Risikofaktor, und der beschreibt, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass eine gefährdete Person dieser Sucht erliegt.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Das Suchtpotential definiert sich nicht nach dem Schaden, der eintreten kann, sondern n*ach dem Risikofaktor, und der beschreibt, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass eine gefährdete Person dieser Sucht erliegt.*



Ok, vergessen wir mal das jede Person ihren individuellen Risikofaktor hat. Dann sollten wir doch mal schauen wo man Wow überhaupt einordnen könnte!

Dazu brauchen wir einen Maßstab. 

Wie wäre es mit einer Skala von 1 - 10! Was legen wir noch drauf? Süßigkeiten, Kaffee, Zigaretten, Alkohol, Cannabis, Ectasy, Heroin

Macht das mal für euch selbst und LEST ERST DANACH WEITER!




















Tja, so einfach geht es dann doch nicht! Dazu müßte man viele Leute beobachten ohne das sie wissen warum sie studiert werden! Was ihr jetzt getan habt ist einzuschätzen wie hoch ihr tatsächlich die Gefahr für euch selbst seht!

Und selbst da gilt: War ich ehrlich?


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (6. Juli 2009)

Man ist ja auch Alkoholiker wen man jeden Tag zwei Weizen trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich mir jetzt über mein Feierabend Bier gedanken machen? Solte ich direkt zu den Anonymen Alkoholikern gehen? 

Die Medien sind die stärkste Macht in Deutschland, ob mans glaubt oder nicht aber da steht selbst der Bundestag dahinter.
Ich weiss noch wo dieser Amoklauf war und im Radio kamm das der Täter ,,Killerspiele,, hatte. Das erste was meine Mutter sagte war ,, warum verbieten sie dise Spiele nicht einfach,,
Folglich hört ein Großteil der Bevölkerung etwas in den Medien und Zack -> glauben sie es.

WoW hat Suchtpotential, ich selbst habe die erfahrung gemacht. Momentan spiele ich so etwa 3 Stunden pro Woche, aber es war schon deutlich mehr.
Wen man Freunden absagt weil ein Raid anliegt, die Freundin versetzt weil man Twinken muss, sich in seiner Wohnung oder in seinem Zimmer verkricht weil man spielen MUSS. Das kann man vielleicht ein oder zweimal machen, aber wen sowas zum Normalem Tagesablauf gehört sollte man sich wirklich überlegen eine Pause einzulegen.

Solte die Pause nicht funktionieren, dan ist man auch bei Nichteingestehen warscheinlich süchtig.

Meine Meinung, könnt mich gerne Korrigieren


----------



## zkral (6. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dazu brauchen wir einen Maßstab.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Skala von 1 - 10! Was legen wir noch drauf? Süßigkeiten, Kaffee, Zigaretten, Alkohol, Cannabis, Ectasy, Heroin
> [...]
> Und selbst da gilt: War ich ehrlich?



Jup, einfach isses nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eben aus diesem Grund wird dann gern pauschalisiert. Von beiden Vertreterseiten der Diskussion.

Übringens, ist zwar nicht ganz das Topic - aber ein Index ab 18 für WOW halte ich für ziemlich dämlich. Nicht nur weil es damit einen Eingriff in die freie Wirtschaft gäbe (wenn, müssten alle ähnlich gestalteten Spiele ab 18 sein), sondern auch weil es die Eltern scheinbar von einer Pflicht entbindet: Aufklärung über die Risiken. Was ja so wunderbar funktioniert. Alkohol ab 16/18...aber 14 jährige kippen sich in die Bewusstlosigkeit. (hehe...auch mal oberflächlich argumentiert).


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> Musste lachen als ich mir das durchgelesen hatte boar 5 stunden am tag und 202 (süchtige) kann auch mehr sein egal von 11 millionen nur 200 süchtige find ich ja seehr schlimm das heißt für mich das man wesentlich mehr angst haben müsste sich ein bier zu kaufen und dann alkohol süchtig zu werden anstadt spiel (süchtig) zu werden.




"Pro Jahr über 200 schwere Fälle *suchen in der Ambulanz für Spielsucht in Mainz nach professioneller Hilfe gegen ihre Sucht*."
Versuch mal ein kleines bisschen weniger subjekt die texte zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wird nicht gesagt, dass es auf der ganzen welt 200 süchtige gibt, sondern *pro jahr* 200 *NUR in MAINZ*, und auch nur welche die freiwillig in die klinik gehen, die wenigsten sind überhaupt in der Lage ihre Sucht zuzugeben.
Und genau wie bei jeder anderen Sucht ist es bei den meisten leuten so, dass sie auf das thema sucht zuerst aggressiv reagieren, es von sich abweisen wollen, nicht damit in verbindung gebracht werden wollen, je länger das so geht, umso schwerer wird es später schritte einzuleiten, weil die betreffende person dann neben der sucht noch die ehrlichkeit zu sich selbst und seinem umwelt verliert.

Außerdem, mal ganz generell, nur weil bisher noch niemand durch wow gestorben ist (irgendjemand hatte dieses überaus geniale Argument gebracht *gg*), heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man Spielsucht unterschätzen sollte, es gibt sehr sehr viele Leute, die verwahrlosen, die einfach irgendwann nicht mehr einkaufen gehen, um nichts zu verpassen, keine kontakte mehr haben. Es gab auch schon genug Leute, die die Eier hatten ihre suchtprobleme (meist wow) in TV-Dokus darzulegen.

Als diese Doku im Fernsehen lief, hatte ich noch WoW gezockt damals, und mir sind sehr eindeutig die reaktionen von den gildenmembern aufgefallen; Die haben die im Fernsehen gezeigten Süchtigen ausgelacht, sich darüber lustig gemacht. Es als ganz abwegig dargestellt, dass sie jemals in irgendeiner weise süchtig sein könnten.
Das traurige daran ist, dass die alle mit Sicherheit über 10-12std. am tag gespielt haben (jeden tag).
Ich kann leider nicht nachvollziehen wie man sich selber so dermaßen illusionieren kann, dass man nicht mehr checkt was überhaupt sache ist.


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Juli 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Man ist ja auch Alkoholiker wen man jeden Tag zwei Weizen trinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alkoholiker haben in den meisten Fällen von körperlicher Sucht eine genetische Veranlagung; Angenommen du wärst nicht in der Lage auf deine 2 Weizen zu verzichten (auch über mehrere Wochen hinweg) wäre das sogar eine überlegung wert, wobei ich nicht unbedingt glaube, dass die anonymen alkoholiker so große ergebnise bringen werden.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Außerdem, mal ganz generell, nur weil bisher noch niemand durch wow gestorben ist (irgendjemand hatte dieses überaus geniale Argument gebracht *gg*), heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man Spielsucht unterschätzen sollte, es gibt sehr sehr viele Leute, die verwahrlosen, die einfach irgendwann nicht mehr einkaufen gehen, um nichts zu verpassen, keine kontakte mehr haben. Es gab auch schon genug Leute, die die Eier hatten ihre suchtprobleme (meist wow) in TV-Dokus darzulegen.



Natürlich ist diese Sucht nicht zu unterschätzen, ABER! sie betrifft immer nur die Person selbst, wenn diese ihr Leben zerstören ist es deren Problem, nicht das der Politik die den Wahlkampf damit ankurbeln will.

Durch Rauchen sterben tausende, jedes Jahr, viele davon rauchen nichtmal selbst, nur passiv. Das selbe gilt für Alkohol, wie viele sterben als eigentlich unschuldige wenn ein besoffener Volltrottel mit Vollgas auf die Gegenspur kommt?

Wie viele andere Leute werden Drogensüchtig weil der vermeintliche Freund ihnen was aufschwätzt um die eigene Sucht zu finanzieren? Wei viele Überfälle/Diebstähle passieren darum?

Wie viele Leute sterben durch Unfälle, durch Arberitsunfälle oder durch Autounfälle?

Oder durch Flutzeugabstürze aufgrund mangelnder Wartung, siehe Maschine Nummer 2 die vor Südamerike vor kurzem abgesürtzt ist...war uralt und hätte schon lange außer Dienst sein müssen.

Wie viele Menschen haben ihre Existens verloren weil irgendwelche Immovielenhaie in den USA unbedingt mit Geld zocken und aus nichts Milliarden machen wollten?

Es gibt unzählige Dinge die Vorrang auf der Welt haben, die Spielsucht ist für mich eine der ungefährlichsten überhaupt, sie runiert zwar das Leben der Leute, die selbst sind jedoch anscheinen mehr oder weniger zufrieden. Zudem bin ich der Meinung das sich der Staat in sowas das keine "unschuldigen" betrifft nicht einzumischen hat. Und schon garnicht weil es sich grade als Wahlkampfthema anbietet.


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> Ich mag diese plakativen Artikel auch nicht.
> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab 5 Jahre Wow Progressraiden hinter mir
> und ja es macht zu 100% süchtig.



Du tust mir leid

Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt, isses ned irgendwann langweilig?
Ich mein ich habe 5 wochen ferien & langweile mich jetzt schon!


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Es gibt Spielsüchtige in WoW, keine Frage.


zkral du bist hier in dem thread einer der hartnäckigsten Verteidiger der These das die Suchtgefahr von wow überbewertet wird.
deine Sichtweise finde ich teilweise interessant.von daher würde mich mal interessieren wie sich für dich eine wow-Sucht definiert,die du in dem Post wo ich das Zitat entliehen habe, durchaus ja anerkennst. und vielleicht auch deine Meinung wie sich der wow-süchtige vom wow-nichtsüchtigen unterscheidet...


----------



## zkral (6. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zkral du bist hier in dem thread einer der hartnäckigsten Verteidiger der These das die Suchtgefahr von wow überbewertet wird.
> deine Sichtweise finde ich teilweise interessant.von daher würde mich mal interessieren wie sich für dich eine wow-Sucht definiert,die du in dem Post wo ich das Zitat entliehen habe, durchaus ja anerkennst. und vielleicht auch deine Meinung wie sich der wow-süchtige vom wow-nichtsüchtigen unterscheidet...



Danke für die Rückfrage, auch wenn es schwer sein wird, diese erschöpfend zu beantworten.

Ich mache zunächst einmal eine grobe Unterteilung von Suchtgefährdeten. Ganz unwissenschaftlich und sicherlich auch anfechtbar. Zunächst sehe ich die Gruppe derer, die einen Vedrängungsmechanismus haben. Diese Spieler haben berufliche, private, soziale, gesundheitliche Probleme, denen sie sich nicht gewachsen fühlen oder auf die sie keinen Einfluss zu haben scheinen. Sie sehen sich selbst nicht in der Lage, die Probleme zu lösen und verdrängen sie. Sie sind meiner Meinung nach die gefährdetste Gruppe, da sich ihre Sucht schleichend einstellt. Sie "verkriechen" sich in die WoW-Welt, in der bis auf die spezifischen Probleme alles Weitere bestand hat. WoW ist für sie eine Zuflucht.

Eine zweite Gruppe sehe ich in den Spielern, die ein Defizit kompensieren, bei dem WoW also zu einer Ersatzbefriedigung wird. Gerade diese Gruppe fällt besonders auf und lässt sich leichter erkennen. Hier sehe ich besonders Jugendliche gefährdet, die kein intaktes Sozialumfeld haben. 

Diejenigen mit Verdrängungsmechanismus werden auf Dauer im Verlauf ihrer Sucht vermutlich immer mehr Verdrängen, da sich dieses Konzept emotional ja bestätigt hat. Und erfolgreiche Muster werden wiederholt. Sie sind auch die unauffälligen, die oftmals ein Harmoniebedürfnis haben und deren Ansichten oftmals sehr vernünftig sind, Anwendung der Selbigen aber außerhalb des Spiel oft nicht gelingt.
Diejenigen mit Kompensation werden aggressiver und leiden an einem "Imba-Syndrom". Sie müssen auf jeden Fall der Beste sein... egal ob das stimmt. Ist das nicht mehr möglich, so beginnt das Herunterspielen der Leistung anderer, selbst wenn die eigene Leistung darunter leidet. Sie sind vor allem unfähig, Kritik über sich ergehen zu lassen.

WoW hat genügend Möglichkeiten um zahlreiche Ausprägungen beider Gruppen zu befriedigen. Und hier ist das Suchtpotential von Warcraft. Wer gefährdet ist, kann an zahlreichen Ecken und Enden "verführt" werden.

Hier kommt nun der Zeitfaktor ins Spiel. Je mehr Zeit ich in WoW verbringe, desto mehr kann WoW mein Bedürfnis stillen. Der Verdängungsmechaniker ist seiner Auseinandersetzung mit dem Problem entronnen, der Kompensierer steigert seine Fähigkeiten, Erfolge und so weiter. Und die Suchtspirale ist um eine Drehung weiter. Dazu kommen nun, aufgrund des Zeitlimits von 24 Stunden pro Tag die zunehmende Verwahrlosung der Wohnung, die soziale Vereinsamung, die falsche Ernährung...und so weiter. Der Rest ist ja ohnehin in aller Munde.

Aber allem lege ich zugrunde, dass die Ursache für die Sucht außerhalb des Spiels liegt. Ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass ein "gesunder" Spieler (ein besseres Wort fällt mir grade nicht ein) von WoW süchtig wird. Es ist ein spannendes, fesselndes Spiel das sehr zeitintensiv ist, will man den Content irgendwann ausschöpfen. Aber die Abgrenzung von Pflicht und Freizeitgestaltung wird sich nicht verschieben, die Prioritäten im Leben werden nicht dem Spiel nachstehen.

Eltern sind für ihre Kinder verantwortlich. Jugendliche sind von natur aus leichter suchtgefährdet als Erwachsene. Das besondere Potential ist die Selbstbestätigung und die Möglichkeit, Konflikten aus dem Weg zu gehen, die das Spiel bietet. Dazu bedarf es nicht einmal eines allzu großen Defizits bzw. "RealLife"-Problems. Hier sind Eltern gefordert, Werte bereits frühzeitig zu übermitteln, generell über Risiken aufzuklären und Interessen zu fördern. (Im Notfall muss auch mal die Verbots-Axt her.) Einen politischen Handlungsbedarf sehe ich hier nur darin, dass die Verantwortung der Eltern noch einmal betont wird, nicht dass ihnen mit einem gesetzlichen Verbot eine weitere "Arbeit" abgenommen wird.

So. Ich mach mal /klugscheiss off. Ich glaube einen Teil deiner Frage konnte ich beantworten, aber bevor ich einen Roman schreibe, lass ich es erst einmal hier bewenden. Schönen Feierabend zusammen.

*Kaffeetasse wegräumt*


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2009)

erstmal danke zkral für deinen ausführlichen post...
also zum einen denke ich auch das die grösste Suchtgefahr bei den psychisch labilen Spielern liegt und bei denen die kein intaktes Umfeld haben,welche eine Flucht in diese Fantasywelt antreten...
andererseits machen natürlich Zeitungsberichte Sorgen,wo z.B. eine junge Mutter ihr Kind total verwahrlosen liess,weil sie von wow nicht mehr loskam,oder wo Schulkinder nicht mehr zur Schule gingen um wow zu daddeln,oder halt Beziehungen aufgrund des Spieles auseinandergingen...
ich hoffe das jeder soviel Verstand hat um zu erkennen wann er eine unsichtbare Linie übertritt, wo das RL auf einmal hinter dem Spiel steht...
als Vater von einem 5-jährigen Sohn setze ich mich zwangsläufig mit diesem Thema auseinander,denn irgendwan wird auch ihn das betreffen.ich würde ihn generell wow daddeln lassen,aber immer mit einer Zeitgrenze gekoppelt und ich würde drauf achten das er seinen Freundeskreis nicht vernachlässigt...schwierig wird es dann allerdings wenn die Kinder volljährig sind.da ist dann definitiv die Grenze wo Eltern ihren Kindern was vorschreiben können...
auch ich spiele wow,aber wirklich als Gelegenheitsspieler.ich geh in keine raids und mach nur pvp.von daher geh ich on und off wann ich es will,denn ich will Spass haben wenn ich spiele und keine Zwänge jedweder Art aufgebürdet bekommen.ich hab dazu einen Hinweis hier in einem post gelesen, wo der Spieler lernen muss NEIN zu sagen.gerade wer in eiiner Gilde ist und sehr viel raidet sollte das kapieren, dass das Spiel auch ohne ihn funktioniert,denn sonst wird aus Spass sehr schnell Pflicht und daraus kann sehr schnell auch eine Art Abhängigkeit resultieren.von daher müssen die Leute endlich wieder lernen wow als das was es eigentlich ist anzuerkennen:als Spiel...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. Juli 2009)

welt voller krieg -> world of WARcraft?
jetzt sag was da nicht passt


----------



## ignatz87 (7. Juli 2009)

Hat blizz nich selber mal gesagt das es deutsch übersetzt "Welt der Kriegskunst" heisen soll???


----------



## Thewizard76 (7. Juli 2009)

Bis jetzt 17 Seiten das ist nice.
Da haben sie bestimmt ein paar mal "Ich spiele 40 Std. die Woche und bin nicht Süchtig" drinnen woraus sie dann wieder ein ich Spiele 40 Std. die Woche und bin Süchtig machen können.
Na ja was soll es.
Die sehen es so, wir ebend anderst.
Und genau so wird es weiter gehen bis WOW nicht mehr diesen Hype hat.
Danach sind wieder andere Spiele dran.
Denken wir davor doch mal an CS.


----------



## Wolsger (7. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es *kann* süchtig machen! Letzlich ist es DEIN Kopf der entscheidet!



völliger Quark wie immer.
Alkohol kann süchtig machen, Letzlich ist des Dein Kopf der entscheidet!
Cigeretten können süchtig machen, letzlich ist es Dein Kopf der entscheidet!
blaaaaaaa!
Wow hat erhebliches Suchtpotential over and cu!


----------



## Schabraxo (7. Juli 2009)

Wolsger schrieb:


> völliger Quark wie immer.
> Alkohol kann süchtig machen, Letzlich ist des Dein Kopf der entscheidet!
> Cigeretten können süchtig machen, letzlich ist es Dein Kopf der entscheidet!
> blaaaaaaa!
> Wow hat erhebliches Suchtpotential over and cu!



absolutes /sign.


----------



## Rathloriel (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finde WoW hat ein riesiges Suchtpotential. Allerdings ist jeder selber dafür verantwortlich, wie er damit umgeht. Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand, dass es Zigaretten und Alkohol zu kaufen gibt, das macht ja auch süchtig.

Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, wieviele Leute es gibt, die in der Lage sind, dieses Spiel so zu handhaben, dass es keine negativen Einfluss auf ihr Leben hat, sondern nur den positiven, den ein Hobby haben sollte.

Klar gibt es böse Fälle, wo sich manche Leute wirklich darin verlieren, aber das sind doch nicht alle!!

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Ja, WoW kann süchtig machen. Nein nicht alle Spieler sind süchtig.


----------



## iRoniQ (7. Juli 2009)

Ich find es ok ist doch ein Kriegsspiel mit Taktischen verhalten und morchelmörderein. Daher passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kack auf chip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den rest xD


----------

